# Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen



## Darkdriver (5. Juni 2009)

*Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Jetzt wird es scheinbar ernst. Folgender Bericht steht auf Welt Online:

 "_Die Innenministerkonferenz hat sich auf ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von sogenannten Killerspielen verständigt. Der Beschluss ist nach Informationen von WELT ONLINE eine Reaktion auf den Amoklauf von Winnenden. Das Verbot soll so schnell wie möglich umgesetzt werden [...]". _

Quelle: Reaktion auf Amoklauf: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE, Autor: Martin Lutz


----------



## freshprince2002 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

lächerlich.


----------



## battle_fee (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...er-beschliessen-verbot-von-killerspielen.html


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Immer wieder aufs neue die Gleiche Affenlogik.
Nur weil Geisteskranke unter anderem Killerspiele spielen sind nicht die Spieler von Killerspielen Geisteskranke.
Nach selber Logik könnte man feststellen das Affen Bananen essen aber das Essen von Bananen macht noch lange keinen Affen.


----------



## The Ian (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ich würde mal sagen, dass die cdu ordentlich stimmen durch den ganzen spass verlieren wird...meine bekommt se jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Mexxim (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

und was wird jetzt? ab sofort nurnoch spiele in schweitz, österreich und co kaufen?!....das wird dem deutschen markt auch alles andere als gut tun..

mehr als lächerlich dieser beschluss...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Hat nicht jemand Lust, beim Bundestag eine neue Petition aufzumachen, in der das Verbot von sogenannten "Killerwaffen" und "Killerschützenvereinen" gefordert wird?
Man muss der CDU schließlich ans Bein lullern, wo man nur kann.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*


Diese Intelligenz
Wie wäre es mal, denmPrivaten besitz von waffem zu verbieten? Wie wäre es damit? Wie wäre ein Verbot von Internetseiten, die Gewaltvideos zeigen, also net sowas wie YouTube.
Manchmal, eigentlich ständig könnte Ich wegen dieser Politiker, wollen die Wirtschaftskriese bekämpfen und verhageln deutschen ENtwickler STudios die Werke
Vorallem, warum wird nicht auf Psychologen/Psychater gehört.
Die sagen nämlich, dass ein verbot nichts bringen würde, es sogar noch schlimmer machen könnte.
Außerdem, wer die Welt im PC nicht mehr von der Realen unterscheiden kann, der hat schon durch was anderes Probleme. Ich sage nicht, dass die Spiele nicht die ohne hin schon vorhandene gewaltbereitcshaft erhöhen. Aber trotzdem, wer sich davon gewalttigi machen lässt, der ist psychisch sehr, sehr labil und einfach nur *PIEP*.
DAs ist meine Meinung.
Ich bin dafür, wire machen es wie die Paintballer, über all Gruppen usw. für die Erhaltung von so gennanten Killerspielen.
Die SIgnatur eines Forenusers passt an dieser Stelle sehr gut: "Würden Killerspiele agressiv machen, wären die Spielekiller schon längst tot"

EDIT: das die endlich mal auf die Idee kommen auch dat waffenrecht zu verschärfen


----------



## DNeo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ein glueck ich bin vor drei Jahren ausgewandert... Wer soll Deutschland noch fuer wahr nehmen wenn solche Gesetze gemacht werden... Ein Affenzirkus ist nichts gegen die Politik... 

Das gute daran:
Die Welt hat wieder was zum Lachen...


----------



## Blacksteel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Und wieder auf die Spieleindustrie....


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich bin erwachsen und übe mein Recht auf Auslandskäufe aus. So einfach wird das für mich sein.


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

natürlich ist das alles spaß, was ich hier jetz von mir lasse und das soll auch keine terrordrohung sein. aber so manchmal würde man doch diesen politikern gerne mal eine recht und links verpassen, solang bis die wieder zur besinnung kommen. denken die eigentlich während ihrer arbeit? ich würde ja jetzt die petition aufmachen, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt zuviel angst vor einer hausdurchsuchung, wegen was auch immer


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hat nicht jemand Lust, beim Bundestag eine neue Petition aufzumachen, in der das Verbot von sogenannten "Killerwaffen" und "Killerschützenvereinen" gefordert wird?
> Man muss der CDU schließlich ans Bein lullern, wo man nur kann.


 
Ich bin auch gegen Gewalt auf Spielplätzen und Kindergärten.


----------



## Fransen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch...

[Vorsicht, übermäßiger Gebrauch von "Sarkasmus"]
​ 
Soeben haben es die dt. Innenminister geschafft sich zur absoluten Lachnummer zu entwickeln, weiter so!

Die Gründe für das Verbot beruhen natürlich, wie immer, auf sorgfältig durchgeführten Studien, welche die tendenziell höhere Neigung zur Gewalt bei Jungendlichen, welche unter Einfluss der sogennaten "Killerspiele" stehen, zeigen.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön gebührt auch der "Bild-"Zeitung für ihre fortwährend objektive Berichterstattung, ohne ihre Unterstützung wäre dies alles nicht möglich gewesen, Danke!

Anscheinend sind unsere Politiker wirklich so verzweifelt und haben nun endlich einen Schuldigen für die Amokläufe gefunden, dem sie gleich den "gar" ausmachen können, damit die Bundesbürger wieder beruhigt schlafen gehen können und BITTE demnächst das "Kreuzchen" an der richtigen Stelle machen...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
So, nun gut, Spaß beiseite.

Ich für meinen Teil halte nichts von diesem Verbot, schlussendlich wird es mehr Leute verärgern als es wirklichen Nutzen bringt.

Die Insider wissen wo es die Spiele auch weiterhin geben wird, unsere Nachbarländer und die USA werden die neuesten Titel auch, wie eh und je, im Programm führen.

Wie meine Vorredner schon festgestellt haben, wird es der dt. Wirtschaft Schaden, keine Frage, aber eine Wahl wird einem Fan solcher Titel nun nicht mehr gelassen werden.

Weiterhin sehe ich das BKA demnächst wieder "Amok"-laufen (), da die Zahlen an illegalen Downloads wieder drastisch angezogen haben.

Wäre ich an der Stelle der Innenminister hätte ich ein Gremium an Experten dieser Branche einberufen und deren Meinungen eingeholt, darunter Wissenschaftler, Redakteure anerkannter Spiele-Magazine und Psychologen.

Jede anderweitig gefällte Entscheidung ist in meinen Augen falsch und nicht tragbar.

Wir werden sehen, was sich daraus entwickelen wird...

Ich für meinen Teil spiele eher selten solche Titel, finde diese Entscheidung aber nicht gerechtfertig und den anderen Spielern gegenüber nicht fair.

Grüße
Fransen


----------



## DOTL (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Darkdriver schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es scheinbar ernst. Folgender Bericht steht auf Welt Online:
> 
> "_Die Innenministerkonferenz hat sich auf ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von sogenannten Killerspielen verständigt._
> 
> [...]


 
Achte bitte bei der Erstellung einer News auf deine Eigenleistung. Komplette Zitate können u.U. gewisse Problematiken mit sich führen.

Da das Thema im "User-News" Forum bereits angesprochen wurde, hier aber auch der gleiche Inhalt und gar selbige Beiträge verfasst wurden, jedoch dieses Teil-Forum sich sich u.a. um diese Thematiken im Ganzen widmet, sollten wir weitere Diskussionen über dieses Thema in diesem Thread weiterführen.


----------



## CroCop86 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich bin erwachsen und übe mein Recht auf Auslandskäufe aus. So einfach wird das für mich sein.



Dito


----------



## zuogolpon (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Dass Politiker sowas von undifferenziert und mit solcher Unkenntnis an dieses heikle Thema herangeht, finde ich persöhnlich eine Frechheit.

Die meisten Politiker, und das ist das Problem, haben noch nie ein solches Spiel gespielt oder gesehen. 
Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass sie zu alt sind.
Ein solches Verbot scheitert aber leider an unserer Verfassung.

Ein solchen Wirbel zu machen ist nur Schwachsinn. Deshalb eine Partei nicht zu wählen´, obwohl sie sonst den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht, ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.

Das schlimmste an der ganzen Geschichte ist aber, dass der Rest der nicht spielenden Mehrheit den ganzen Sch*** , der in der Politik oder im Fernsehen geredet wird, auch noch glauben (oder glauben müssen).

Dadurch geht das ganze unter.

Trotzdem werden Ego- oder irgendwelche Shooter nie verboten werden können...

Die 'alten' Politiker können sich mit Neuem eben nicht anfreunden, das sieht man immer an der ganzen 40-50+ Generation.

Außerdem wurde mehrmals begründet, dass der Amoklauf in Win.... nicht wegen der Spiele war sonder, weil der Junge Probleme hatte mit seinen Mitschülern.
Und je mehr die Amokläufe in den Medien vermarktet werden, desto mehr Jugendliche, die sich umbringen wollen, starten einen Amoklauf.
Und Selbstmorde gab es schon immer, das kann niemand abstreiten.
Nur, dass jetzt die Selbstmörder auch Spieler sind, wie die meisten Jugendlichen.

Warum in aller Welt müssen also alle Menschen unter 30 bestraft werden?

Jugendschutz hin oder her. Das klappt sowieso nicht.

MfG
Z


----------



## Darkdriver (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Zitat. Hab jetzt nur die ersten paar Sätze genommen. Also solange ich die Quelle angebe und es als Zitat angebe, müsste es eigentlich erlaubt sein. Diplomarbeit will ich hier keine verfassen. Und naja, ich war grad auf dem Sprung...
Aber mal im Ernst. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Verbot vor dem Verfassungsgerichthof besteht. Es handelt sich doch eindeutig um Zensur. Außerdem, warum darf ich mir als Erwachsener echte Pornos ansehen aber virtuell herumballern soll verboten werden. Stattdessen kann ich mich bei einem Schützenverein anmelden und dort nach Lust und Laune herumballern.


----------



## SkyLiner (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Warum wird immer die Spiele-Industrie als Sündenbock missbraucht ? Wieso wird da nie tiefer gegraben, z.B. Die Familieäre Situation oder das soziale Umfeld?
Es gibt so viele Dinge durch zudrehen, aber doch nicht durch PC-Games. Ich laufe doch nicht Amok weil ich mal ne runde CSS spiele.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Fransen schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch...
> 
> [Vorsicht, übermäßiger Gebrauch von "Sarkasmus"]
> ​
> ...


Ja, so sehe ich das auch.^^
So, nun gut, Spaß beiseite.



Fransen schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil halte nichts von diesem Verbot, schlussendlich wird es mehr Leute verärgern als es wirklichen Nutzen bringt.
> 
> Die Insider wissen wo es die Spiele auch weiterhin geben wird, unsere Nachbarländer und die USA werden die neuesten Titel auch, wie eh und je, im Programm führen.
> 
> ...


Richtig, das wird für Deutschland keinen Vorteil bringen. Eher die Straftaten(illegale Downloads usw.) erhöhen und der Wirtschaft noch mehr
Geld nehmen, was wir als brave steuerzahler zahlen müssen. -.-
Die einzigst richtige Lösung wäre, wie du sagtest, ein gremium von Experten(nein liebe Politiker nich ihr) aufzustellen und die dass beraten zu lassen.


----------



## CroCop86 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Eher die Straftaten(illegale Downloads usw.) erhöhen und der Wirtschaft noch mehr
> Geld nehmen, was wir als brave steuerzahler zahlen müssen. -.-
> Die einzigst richtige Lösung wäre, wie du sagtest, ein gremium von Experten(nein liebe Politiker nich ihr) aufzustellen und die dass beraten zu lassen.



Zu Straftaten hast vollkommen recht 

Dann Gremium aufstellen und beraten... ja schön wärs aber bevor das mal passiert wird ja eher Deutschland Weltmeister 

Ich find des einfach nur ein Witz aber ich reg mich darüber gar nich auf weil 1. Meine Stimme bekommen die So oder so net und 2. wird sowas nich als Gesetz durchgehen und wenn doch dann 3. Wander ich einfach aus  muss eh zuviel Steuern zahln hier


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Auch das verbot kann man umgehen wenn man das spiel wirklich haben will, wenn man das verbotene Spiel im ausland kauft - in der Schweiz oder Österreich ! Und wer des Englischen mächtig ist auch von England und USA/Kanada. Da müsste schon das EU-Parlament selbst ein Verbot beschließen (was nicht passieren wird) das es auch wirklich eingehalten wird ! Und auch das kann man umgehen wie jeder weis (Schweiz, USA, Kanada usw usw....).  Ich finde das verbot völlig unnötig das es sowieso schon verschiedene Einrichtungen(z.b. PEGI) gibt die wirklich gewaltverherrlichende Spiele klassifizieren oder verbieten........


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Also so ein Verbot ist doch ein völliger Schuss in den Ofen...
Denn die die potezielle Amokläufer sind besorgen sich die Spiele dann sowieso irgendwie oder spielen Paintball oder ähnlichens....
Die "Dummen" sind die die garnicht schuld sind....


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Also so ein Verbot ist doch ein völliger Schuss in den Ofen...
> Denn die die potezielle Amokläufer sind besorgen sich die Spiele dann sowieso irgendwie oder spielen Paintball oder ähnlichens....
> Die "Dummen" sind die die garnicht schuld sind....




Genau!!!!!!!!
Ist das selbe mit Alkohol. Die Politiker erhöhen die Preise von Alkohol weil sie die Minderjährigen vor Alkohol schützen wollen(was nicht klappt). Und ICH(24) der zwei mal im Monat in Pubs oder Discos geht muss eine riesen summe Zahlen für einen kleinen Schnaps


----------



## 303jayson (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich finde es einfach nur krass das die mal wieder auf die Spieler los gehen.
Wenn man überlegt wie lange es schon PC & Konsolen Spieler gibt und seit wann es solche Killer wie den aus Winnenden gibt, denke ich das die sich gerade bei den Älteren Wählern einen Guten Ruf erarbeiten wollen noch schnell vor den Wahlen.
Es kann doch nicht sein das wegen solchen durch geknallten typen gleich alle Spieler als Amokläufer deklariert werden. Ich spiele seit bestimmt 12jahren Games und davon sind 90% Shooter und ich renne auch nicht gleich los und steche oder schieße alle ab was soll das also dann können wir wohl bald sogar CS und co nicht mehr spielen ausser über proxys.
Wir müssten eine Petition starten damit es gar nicht erst soweit kommt.
Ich habe letztens gehört das die Opfer vom letzten amoklauf mächtig druck beim Bundes Präsidenten machen um ein Verbot von Killerspielen.


----------



## MomentInTime (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Und ein weiterer Gesetzesvorstoß am Puls der Zeit und an der Vernunft vorbei...
Ich möchte wirklich nicht wissen, was in den kommenden 4 Jahren bei einer weiteren
Legislatur-Periode mit einer starken CDU/CSU und SPD noch auf uns zukommt...
Notbremse ziehen - PIRATEN wählen


----------



## Nuklon (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Man muss das ganze mal zuende denken. Tausende von Multiplayerservern in Deutschland müssten abgeschafft werden. CS:S, Crysis, COD, Battlefielt, etc.
Plötzlich finden 100.000 Kids nachmittags auf der Straße und suchen Beschäftigung und teilweise Frustabbau. Diese werden sich ganz bestimmt nicht zu freiwilliger sozialer Arbeit melden sondern anderes tun.
Das Problem mit den illegalen Downloads wird auch zunehmen, da die restlichen ehrlichen Käufer dann doch eher downloaden als einen Import aus Österreich und der Schweiz durchzuführen.
Ich bin ehrlicherweise auf die Folgen diesen sozialen Experiments gespannt.


----------



## JOJO (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich bin für PC Steuern, 30% vom Bruttogehaltt. Bei Ego Shootern 90%. Damit das Morden endlich ein Ende nimmt


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich kenne nur ein Wort dafür: Aktionismus. Bringt garnichts, steht aber auf dem Zettel wenns darum geht, nachzuweisen, was man alles gegen Amokläufe getan hat.

Es ist genau dasselbe mit dem Waffengesetz. Jetzt wird es bald durchgesetzt, dass man nurnoch Großkaliber ab 18 schießen darf. Auch das ist völlig unnütz. Ich werde im Februar 18 und bis ich dann für ein paar Monate kein Großkalieber schießen darf nutze ich unsere neue 9mm voll aus. Auf dem Schießstand natürlich 

Und dazu noch der notwendige Satz: JA, ich bin Sportschütze, aber NEIN, ich plane keinen Amoklauf.


----------



## ole88 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

solche vollpfosten und das darf regieren, warum sind im bundestag nur alte säcke die keine ahnung von der ganzen materie haben? ich war 07 auf der GC an ner diskussion beteiligt wo es um dieses thema ging und auch mit eben diesen vollpfeifen, die einzigsten argumente die kamen waren das das amokläufen vorbeugen täte, und wenn man was dagegen gesagt hat wurde man von denen gleich als unsachlich hingestellt und was weiß ich.
es müsste einen ruck geben das die gane spitze die uns sagt wos langgeht von da oben entfernt und dann eine neue bessere spitze hinkommt, junge menschen, die selbst wissen wie es in deutschen schulen zugeht was für ein beschissenes bildungssytem wir haben warum es zu solchen amokläufen überhaupt kommt etc.
auch ich werde die piraten wählen allein schon weil ich keiner großen partei die stimme geben will


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Zitat Wizo "Das goldene Stück":



> Das goldene Stück Schei..e geht an euch, denn ihr habt es echt verdient.
> Ihr habt hart dafür gekämpft und deshalb sollt ihr es auch haben.
> Das goldene Stück Schei..e geht an euch!



mehr fällt mir dazu echt nich ein, die Politiker in dem Land kann man vergessen!


----------



## amdintel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ich krieg das kotzen , nich das ich diese Games mag nur , sollte doch jedem bitte schön selbst überlassen sein, was er gerne spielt und zockt auf dem PC oder Konsole, jetzt ist es schon so weit , das der Staat einem vorschreiben will, was man spielt auf dem PC , nö so geht das nicht .
leude geht einfach nicht zu nächsten wahl


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ich schließe mich jetzt mal frech Fransen und Bluefoementin an
Fransen hat es meiner Meinung nach auf den Punkt gebracht
ich jedenfalls bin dieser Meinung


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JOJO schrieb:


> Ich bin für PC Steuern, 30% vom Bruttogehaltt. Bei Ego Shootern 90%. Damit das Morden endlich ein Ende nimmt



Stimmt, das einzige was ein Problem wäre, dass die das auf die 2/3 die sie uns eh schon abziehen draufschlagen müssten... dann würde es aber langsam ein bisschen eng


----------



## Nike334 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

tsss...

alles Schwachsinn, es sollte jüngere Politiker geben und nicht diese alten Sesselfurzer, die nichts vom Leben wissen 
wenn jemand nen Amoklauf macht sinds immer die "Killerspiele", in den Medien wird absolut nichts über die ganzen weitaus schlimmeren Faktoren berichtet, zum Bleistift Isolation (also wenn man gemobbt wird und keine Freunde hat) oder ein schlechtes Verhältnis zur Familie. So wars ja auch beim Amoklauf von Winnenden. Wenn jetz der Vater gleich noch so blöd im Hirn ist und seine Wumme rumliegen lässt, wobei ich mich frage wofür er die eigentlich braucht, dann kann man sich das Ergebnis ausmalen....

mfg

PS: Ich bin gerade mal 15 und spiele auch Spiele ab 18, und? Lauf ich deswegen gleich mit meinem 35 lbs Bogen durch die Gegend und schieß damit auf Leute?
Nein!
kompleter Schwachsinn
Naja, ich mach mir keine Sorgen, das kiregen die eh nich durch^^


----------



## ole88 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

abwarten die pfeifen haben auch 19% märchensteuer durchgebracht.
naja schützenvereine sind gut und schön ist ja alles ok wenn es gut im tresor eingeschlossen ist.


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

wahrscheinlich werdens die eh nicht durchbringen, weil die Spieleindustrie ja sonst nichts mehr verdient


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Hat sich eigentlich mal irgend jemand mehr als die Überschrift durchgelesen, bevor er hier seinen Senf ablässt, den man schon mindestens 5 mal zu oft gelesen hat?

"hat sich für ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von sogenannten Killerspielen ausgesprochen."
"Er forderte den Bundestag auf, das Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot noch vor der Bundestagswahl zu ermöglichen."
"„Für Spiele, bei denen ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung die virtuelle Ausübung von wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Tötungshandlungen oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen ist, ein ausdrückliches Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot so schnell wie möglich umzusetzen."

D.h.: Die Innenminister wollen, dass die Bundesregierung alle Spiele und deren Herstellung verbietet, die das Töten von Menschen beinhalten.
Das ist a) nichts neues und b) so unrealistisch, das es nicht durchkommt. (hunderte Arbeitsplätze verbieten ist gerade nicht "politisch korrekt")


----------



## ole88 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

meinst du des intresiert die? es ist doch einfach wahlzeit und deswegen wird momentan soviel mist verzapft meine stimme haben se dadurch aber scho verloren


----------



## JePe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ganz grosses Kino, das hier (wieder mal) laeuft.

Werden "Killerspielespieler" automatisch zu Amoklaeufern? Nein, sicher nicht. Sind "Killerspiele" ein Problem? Jein. Nein, sie sind nicht _das_ Problem, aber Ja, sie sind natuerlich Teil _des_ Problems. Und das Problem ist eine zusehends durch Abwesenheit glaenzende Ethik.

Die laesst sich heute naemlich auf vier Buchstaben reduzieren: Sieg. Die Gesellschaft akzeptiert nichts anderes mehr als den ersten Platz, das Besiegen des Gegners - mit so ziemlich allen Mitteln. So zeigen die oeffentlich-rechtlichen Programme, wie ein Klitschko die Siegerfaust an die reklametriefende Decke streckt, waehrend der blutende Gegner sich aus der Arena schleicht. Im Privatfernsehen hat man anschliessend die freie Auswahl - zwischen barbusigen "Quizshow"moderatorinnen, die sich als testosteronduerstende Weibchen produzieren und Blutbaedern im Rodriguez-Look, die Gewalt um den Faktor "Coolness" ergaenzen.

Hat sich irgendwer gefragt, warum es Amoklaeufe a la Winnenden erst seit den "neuen Medien", also Internet und Videospielen, gibt? Nein, natuerlich nicht. Warum kritisch hinterfragen was man liebgewonnen hat und nicht mehr hergeben will. Wer es dennoch wagt, wird als "sesselfurzender Spiesser" gebrandmarkt, der sich mit der Materie nicht auskennt.

Was fuer eine Aussage trifft es ueber diese Gesellschaft, wenn man Spiele, bei denen ein "wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung die virtuelle Ausuebung von wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Toetungshandlungen oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttaetigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen" ist, fuer unverzichtbar erklaert? Was ist das fuer eine Gesellschaft, deren Kinder nicht wissen, wann der zweite Weltkrieg von wem begonnen wurde und wieviele Menschenleben er gefordert hat, die ihn aber am Computer schon mal auf der einen, mal der anderen Seite durchgespielt haben?

Ich will, ich will, ich will. Darauf laesst sich die Haelfte der Postings hier reduzieren. Hier steht dabei fuer ein Forum, dessen Betreiber plump-polemisch Partei ergreifen und textile Plattitueden a la "Zensursula" und "Wir waehlen keine Spielekiller" teils gratis und natuerlich vollkommen hintergedankenfrei liefern. Und Gnade Gott, Allah oder wer auch immer dem armen Politiker, der sich zwischen Euch und Euer harmloses Spiel stellen will.

Einfach nur noch ekelhaft, das.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte nur das man deinen Beitrag nicht verstehen wird.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer eine Aussage trifft es ueber diese Gesellschaft, wenn man Spiele, bei denen ein "wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung die virtuelle Ausuebung von *wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Toetungshandlungen* oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttaetigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen" ist, fuer unverzichtbar erklaert?


Eien Zensurgesellschaft, ganz einfach. Wie du sehr schön erklärt hast, ist die Welt kein Ponyhof, mittlerweile ist die Ellbogengesellschaft internationaler Standard, es zählt nur der Sieg, auch auf kosten anderer. soziale und humanitäre Werte gehen unter. Natürlich spiegeln Spiele ebenso wie Filme diese Gewalt, diese kälte, diesen sozialen Verfall wider. "Wirklichkeitsnah" bedeutet eine Darstellung, die der Wirklichkeit entspricht. Soll heißen, diese Tötungshandlungen sind nicht übertrieben, sondern basieren auf wirklichen Geschehnissen.
Und sowas muss zensiert werden? Schämen wir uns des Leids und der Gewalt in unserer Welt so ehr, dass wir erwachsenen Leuten verbieten müssen, solche Ab18-Spiele zu kaufen, während die Gewalt und der Sittenverfall in den Medien tagtäglich unsere Sensationsgeilheit befriedigt?
Was für eine widerliche Doppelmoral. Weniger Gewalt? Von mir aus, aber dann bitte konsequent und in allen Bereichen des Lebens! 



> Was ist das fuer eine Gesellschaft, deren Kinder nicht wissen, wann der zweite Weltkrieg von wem begonnen wurde und wieviele Menschenleben er gefordert hat, die ihn aber am Computer schon mal auf der einen, mal der anderen Seite durchgespielt haben?


Eine, deren Erziehung offenbar nicht funktioniert. Bei Killerspielen ist immer von Kindern die Rede, welche aber bei bestehender Gesetzeslage solche Spiele nicht besitzen dürfen. Wegen dem erzieherischen Versagen der Eltern also muss dieses Verbot her? *Dann bitte auch ein striktes Verbot von Tabakwaren und Alkohol in Deutschland!*
Ich weiß nämlich zufällig aus erster Hand, dass unsere Krankenhäuser am Wochenende mit alkoholvergifteten Jugendlichen überfüllt sind. Und das das sind etwa 3 unter 10 Mio wie bei den Amokläufern, sondern weitaus mehr.
Ich selber rauche und trinke nicht, mir kanns also egal sein, aber wie sieht es die Bevölkerung? 
Was man eher bräuchte, wären stärkere Überprüfungen durch die Jugendämter bei verhaltensauffälligen Kindern an Schulen usw. und Strafen für Eltern, denen ihr Nachwuchs egal ist und dann hinterher panisch mit den Armen wedeln, während sie "Ich hab das doch nicht bemerkt, was mein Kind da gemacht hat" stammeln...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich befürchte nur das man deinen Beitrag nicht verstehen wird.







Adrenalize schrieb:


> Eien Zensurgesellschaft, ganz einfach. Wie du sehr schön erklärt hast, ist die Welt kein Ponyhof, mittlerweile ist die Ellbogengesellschaft internationaler standard, es zählt nur der Sieg, auch auf kosten anderer. soziale und humanitäre Werte gehen unter. Natürlich spiegeln Spiele ebenso wie filme diese Gewlt, diese kälte, diesen sozialen Verfall wider. "Wirklichkeitsnah" bedeutet, eine Darstellung, die der Wirklichkeit entspricht. soll heißen, diese Tötungshandlungen sind nicht übertrieben, sondern basieren auf wirklichen Geschehnissen.
> Und sowas muss zensiert werden? Schämen wir uns des Leis und der Gewalt in unserer Welt so ehr, dass wir erwachsenen Leuten verbieten müssen, solche Ab18-Spiele zu kaufen, während die Gewalt und der Sittenverfall in den Medien tagtäglich unsere Sensationsgeilheit befriedigt?



Ich glaub es ging ihm darum, dass der leider alltägliche Kampf nicht mehr nur als Notwendigkeit/"optimale Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsform" angesehen wird, sondern in Form von Spielen als ein spaßiges, lustiges, unterhaltsames Element.
Das ist auch imho eine ganz andere Qualität. Gefängnisse sind auch nötig und man setzt nicht für ihre Abschaffung ein. Das ist aber was anderes, als sich just-for-fun ne Runde einbuchten zu lassen.

Im übrigen les ich bei JePe nirgends, dass er sich für eine Zensur einsetzt.
Aber dass die Mehrheit hier selbige als größte Katastrophe seit Beginn der Menschheit einstuft, das kreidet er imho vollkommen zu recht an.
Zensur ist schlimm - sicherlich. Aber die meisten hier stehen nicht für allgemein Informationsfreiheit ein. (irgend jemand hier, der sich z.B. für Alternativen zu kapital-gesteuerten, ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen unterdrückenden Populismus auf untersten intellektuellem Niveau bis hin zur dreisten Lüge aka "Privatsender" engagiert?)
Den Meisten geht es um das Verbot ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung und das scheint ihnen wichtiger als alles andere zu sein.
Und mit verlaub: Wer das Recht, virtuelle Menschen zu zerstückeln als wichtiger erachtet, als z.B. das Recht realer Menschen, nicht zerstückelt zu werden (jeder möchte sich an dieser Stelle überlegen, wieviele Stunden seines Lebens er sich für das eine und gegen das andere in irgend einer Form engagiert hat), der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn unsere Gesellschaft nicht ganz die Ideale der 69er wiederspiegelt.



(Anm.: Abgesehen von meiner subjektiven Zustimmung zu der Aussage, die ich bei JePe zu lesen glaube, enthält auch dieses Post keine Wertungen. Wer sich durch eine reine Beschreibung angegriffen fühlt, sollte sich über das Beschriebene und seinen Bezug dazu gedanken machen)


----------



## Nucleus (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Vollste Zustimmung, Adrenalize


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ging ihm darum, dass der leider alltägliche Kampf nicht mehr nur als Notwendigkeit/"optimale Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsform" angesehen wird, sondern in Form von Spielen als ein spaßiges, lustiges, unterhaltsames Element


Ja und, ist das etwa neu? Circus Maximus in Rom, schonmal gehört? Brot und Spiele sind antik, das ist kein Phänomen der Neuzeit. Später gab es ritterturniere just for fun, bei denen auch schonmal Teilnehmer tödlich verletzt wurden. Auch heute noch gibt es z.B, Sachen wie Boxen, Vollkontaktkampfsport etc.
Gewalt war schon immer und ist nach wie vor ein Unterhaltungsmedium. Warum also bei Spielen das ankreiden, was live oder in anderen Medien völlig normal ist?
Das ist diese Doppelmoral, die ich nicht verstehe.
Ich schäme mich nicht dieser Welt, ich weiß, dass sie viel besser sein könnte, wenn wir alle uns dafür einsetzen würden und versuchen würden, besser zu sein, und ich versuche, durch mein Verhalten und meine Stimme andere zu erreichen und neue Wege zu beschreiten. Das finde ich besser als mich darauf zu verlassen, dass die Regierung durch Verbote, Einschränkungen und der gleichen dafür sorgt, dass die dunklen Seiten unseres Lebens dezent ausgeblendet werden!

Egal ob Gewalt zur Unterhaltung, Tierqälerei, familiäre Gewalt, Kinderpronographie. Lasst uns nicht wegsehen, sperren und filtern, lasst uns hinsehen, und etwas dagegen machen, das wirklich etwas nützt!
Das ist meine Einstellung dazu.



> Das ist auch imho eine ganz andere Qualität. Gefängnisse sind auch nötig und man setzt nicht für ihre Abschaffung ein. Das ist aber was anderes, als sich just-for-fun ne Runde einbuchten zu lassen.


Mist, hier hat eigentlich mal was gestanden. Hab ich wohl wegeditiert. Ich versuch mal zu rekonstruieren.
Gefängnisse gehören auch zum Alltag, niemand bestreitet hier deren Sinnhaftigkeit. diese werden auch in Medien zur Unterhaltung behandelt, ich nenne mal den Film Papillon als positives und diese Frauenknast-Serie, die da immer lief ("Hinter Gittern" oder so?) als Negatives. Filme oder serien dienen da ja auch zur Unterhaltung. Und in Spielen wird das Thema eben aufgegriffen. Beispiel Splinter Cell Double Agent, da muss man undercover aus einem Gefängnis ausbrechen um sich in eine Terroristenzelle einzuschleusen. Das Gefängnis wurde dort imho recht realistisch dargestellt. Der Ausbruch war inklusive Revolte, aber nicht übertrieben gewaltreich. So wie man es halt aus dem Fernsehen kennt. Ich sehe darin nichts Verwerfliches, aber Splinter Cell ist wohl auch nicht unbedingt ein Killerspiel und müsste ab16 gewesen sein.
Naja, jedenfalls sind die Unterhaltungsmedien, egal ob Film spiele, Musik etc. halt ein Spiegel des alltäglichen Lebens. Metallica geben beim einem Musikvideo ein Konzert im US-knast. Elvis spielte den Jailhouse-Rock. Warum also nicht Just-for-fun mal sehen, wie es in so einem Etablissement aussieht? Besser, als im wirklichen Leben drin zu landen.



> Im übrigen les ich bei JePe nirgends, dass er sich für eine Zensur einsetzt.


Ich auch nicht. Meckern ohne Alternativen zu nennen. Kritik der hohen Schule, hm? 
Nicht dafür, aber auch nicht dagegen...



> Zensur ist schlimm - sicherlich. Aber die meisten hier stehen nicht für allgemein Informationsfreiheit ein. (irgend jemand hier, der sich z.B. für Alternativen zu kapital-gesteuerten, ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen unterdrückenden Populismus auf untersten intellektuellem Niveau bis hin zur dreisten Lüge aka "Privatsender" engagiert?)


Muss ich mich jetzt melden? Ich misstraue den Medien schon, vermeide z.b. Nachrichtensendungen, Boulevard- und Politikmagazine, auch auf den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen, traue keiner Zeitung vollkommen über den Weg.
Imho leben wir in einer Welt, in der Politik und Medien von Lobbyisten infiltriert sind und aus objektiver Berichterstattung allzu oft Meinungs- und Stimmungsmache geworden ist.
Das geht schon bei nicht objektiven Testberichten in Computer- oder Autozeitschriften los und endet bei der Wahlwerbung...  



> Den Meisten geht es um das Verbot ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung und das scheint ihnen wichtiger als alles andere zu sein.


Wie gesagt: Verbiete das Rauchen oder Saufen (Beides objektiv ja eher ungesund) und sieh zu, wie ein mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln bewaffneter Mob gen Berlin zieht um den Reichstag äh Bundestag abzufackeln. Alle Altersgruppen werden mitmachen.
Leute werden für ihre Hobbies, ihre kleinen Freuden im Leben kämpfen, egal wie unsinnig oder schädlich diese auch sein mögen. Wer aufgepasst hat, hat übrigens gesehen, dass ich den quäkenden Kiddies hier im Forum gleich Kontra gegeben habe. Ich bin absolut dagegen, das Jugendliche Titel ohne Jugendfreigabe spielen. Ich selbst zocke gern, aber Shooter sind nicht meine Favoriten und mir ist eine gute Story viel wichtiger als viel Blut oder brutale Szenen. Aber ich finde halt auch, dass es jedem erwachsenen, mündigen Bürger überlassen sein sollte, was er in seiner Freizeit spielt, solange darunter keine Mitmenschen leiden müssen.
Weisst du, verbieten könnte man so vieles, z.B. Glücksspiel, da gehen auch genug Existenzen daran zu Grunde, weil Leute sich verschulden. Ich habe aber immer das Gefühl, solange der Staat abkassiert (Glücksspiel, Alkohol, Zigaretten) werden solche Themen mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, Hauptsache es klingelt in der Steuerkasse.




> Und mit verlaub: Wer das Recht, virtuelle Menschen zu zerstückeln als wichtiger erachtet, als z.B. das Recht realer Menschen, nicht zerstückelt zu werden (jeder möchte sich an dieser Stelle überlegen, wieviele Stunden seines Lebens er sich für das eine und gegen das andere in irgend einer Form engagiert hat), der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn unsere Gesellschaft nicht ganz die Ideale der 69er wiederspiegelt.


Mit Verlaub, was haben denn Spiele mit realer Gewalt direkt zu tun? Wenn es keine Spiele wie Far Cry 2 über Bürgerkriege in Afrika gibt, ist den Afrikanern damit geholfen? Solange die Industriestaaten sich ihr Öl und ihre Diamanten leifern lassen und die Warlords mit Waffen versorgen, wird es weitergehen dort unten, völlig egal ob es Spiele darüber gibt oder nicht. Teilweise helfen die Spiele vielleicht sogar, die Konfliktgebiete dieser Welt zu uns ins Wohnzimmer zu holen und so präsenter zu machen?!
Aber du hast recht, man sollte sich für Beides engagieren, nicht nur für Freiheit im Netz, sondern auch für Freiheit auf der Welt und gegen reale Gewalt oder faschistische Bewegungen.

Naja, ich hoffe, ich konnte meine Meinung dazu noch etwas verdeutlichen und klarstellen, dass ich mich nicht zu den "Ballerern aus Leidenschaft" zähle. Vermutlich schwingt bei mir auch etwas der Unmut über Schwarz-Rot mit, gerade in Zusammenhang mit den Milliardenkrediten im Rahmen der Wirtschaftskrise.  

Jedenfalls bin ich durchaus für eine Verschärfung des *Jugend*schutzes und des waffenrechts, wenns den was bringt. Aber ich befürchte halt, dass, falls so ein Gesetz jemals durchkommt, darunter nur die ehrlichen und volljährigen Käufer leiden, während sozial isolierte, psychisch hilfebedürftige Jugendliche sich die Games zu Hause aus dem Netz saugen und dann einfach trotzdem Amok laufen.
Außerdem werden ja die wenigsten Spiele auf deutschem Boden gefertigt, und auch die Verbreitung per P2P läuft afaik über ausländische Server. Meiner technischen Erfahrung als Diplominformatiker (mal bisschen Angeb0rn ) nach läuft sowas ins Leere, ebenso wie dieser Zensursula-Filter, weil das alles zu leicht zu umgehen ist und das Netz keine Landesgrenzen kennt.


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

momentan wächst das ganze einfach über die ufer weil die nicht mehr wissen wie se damit klar kommen sollen es gibt täglich gewalt im kinderfernsehn fängst schon bei pokemon an und hört bei yugioh auf, selbst da müsste man dann was ändern, gewalt gehört zum menschen dazu es war schon immer so der stärkere überlebt das sind urinstinkte die bis heute überlebt haben, und das wirst du auch nicht aus einem menschen heraus bekommen,
warum amokläufe entstehen kann ich gut nachvollziehen wenn du dein leben lang in der schule gemobbt wurdest immer der arsch warst dann macht es einfach mal klick im hirn und es entsteht eine kurzschluss reaktion die dann eben zwei formen haben kann selbstmord oder eben rache an denen die einen gemobbt haben, mit was man dann amok läuft is nur ne frage was in der nähe liegt pistole messer bombe (selbst gebaut dank internet) und ja so siehts dann halt eben aus.

so wies momentan abgeht mit der kastration der mündigen bürger das geht mir total gegen den strich, mir wurde der führerschein gegeben und damit seh ich mich in der lage zu entscheiden ob ich mir ne waffe kaufen darf oder pronos anschau oder oder oder somit seh ichs einfach nicht ein wie ich behandelt werde. 
naja piraten partei wird gewählt damit es wenigstens ein gegengewicht gibt.

p.s. ja ich freu mich schon aufs bürgerfest wenn ich wache habe und die ganzen vollgesofn kiddis einsammeln darf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ja und, ist das etwa neu? Circus Maximus in Rom, schonmal gehört? Brot und Spiele sind antik, das ist kein Phänomen der Neuzeit. Später gab es ritterturniere just for fun, bei denen auch schonmal Teilnehmer tödlich verletzt wurden. Auch heute noch gibt es z.B, Sachen wie Boxen, Vollkontaktkampfsport etc.



Gladiatoren-zermetzeln wird heute als barbarisch eingestuft, Tuniere nur mit stark verringerter Verletzungsmöglichkeit akzeptiert und Boxen nur solange tolleriert, wie keiner stirbt/dauerhafte Schäden davon trägt. Falls doch mal ernstes gibt, gibts nen Riesenaufschrei und bei Sachen wie Ultimate Fighting gehen einige Leute bekanntermaßen fast auf die Straße.
Also ich sehe da keine Doppelmoral, das (reale) Masakrieren von Menschen wird durchgängig als nicht unterhalsam bewertet.




> Aber du hast recht, man sollte sich für Beides engagieren, nicht nur für Freiheit im Netz, sondern auch für Freiheit auf der Welt und gegen reale Gewalt oder faschistische Bewegungen.



Und einzig und allein darum ging es 
Ich hab vorgestern endlich mal FarCry zu Ende gezockt und die als nächstes anstehende Fallout-Reihe verspricht auch kein Liebesparadies zu sein. Aber:
Ich reg mich nicht jeden Tag stundenlang darüber auf, dass eine Person eine Meinung gegen Killerspiele äußert, wärend ich auf der anderen Seite nicht in der Lage bin,...
...hmm...
...was könnten wohl 50% der Meckerer hier nicht auf anhieb...
...innerhalb von 30 Sekunden einen Staat nennen, wo gerade ein Bürgerkrieg mit mehr als einer Million Flüchtlinge tobt?
...trotz der Medienpräsenz in den letzten Tagen etwas zu Thema "Tianamen & Gewalt" sagen?
...eine Petition gegen *irgend eine Form von Gewalt* nennen, die sie unterzeichnet haben? (eine gegen Zensur können vermutlich 95% aufführen...)
...oder ne Demo, auf der sie ihre pazifistische Meinung mal kundgetan haben?

Wie gesagt: Niemand verlangt großen Einsatz. Aber wer großen Einsatz für virtuelles Morden zeigt und dabei die Einstellung "ist doch nur Spiel, hat 0 Einfluss auf meine Realitätswahrnehmung" äußert, auf der anderen Seite aber 0 Einsatz in Bezug auf reale Gewalt vorweisen kann, der wiederspricht sich entweder selbst, oder er sollte imho mal seine Prioritäten überdenken.


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gladiatoren-zermetzeln wird heute als barbarisch eingestuft, Tuniere nur mit stark verringerter Verletzungsmöglichkeit akzeptiert und Boxen nur solange tolleriert, wie keiner stirbt/dauerhafte Schäden davon trägt. Falls doch mal ernstes gibt, gibts nen Riesenaufschrei und bei Sachen wie Ultimate Fighting gehen einige Leute bekanntermaßen fast auf die Straße.
> Also ich sehe da keine Doppelmoral, das (reale) Masakrieren von Menschen wird durchgängig als nicht unterhalsam bewertet.


Worauf ich hinaus wollte war, dass viele der heutzutage tolerierten Kampfsport-Events ihren Ursprung im kriegerischen Kampf Mann gegen Mann haben. Ich weiß nicht, wie es aktuell ist, aber früher waren z.B. harte Boxkämpfe bei der US-Navy üblich, und in den Gefängnissen gehts bei Boxturnieren wohl auch nicht zimperlich zu. Klar, da ist kein keine Kamera dabei, aber Publikum ist vorhanden und diese Sachen existieren. Übrigens tragen Profiboxer oder auch Wrestler durchaus dauerhafte Schäden davon, z.B. Gesichtsdeformation aufgrund von Knochenbrüchen, teils auch Gedächtnisprobleme wohl. Lässt sich bei solchen Sportarten halt nicht vermeiden.

Die Doppelmoral sehe ich darin, dass Schaukämpfe, wo keiner ernsthaft verletzt wird, ok sein sollen, während virtuelle Kämpfe, in denen auch keiner verletzt wird, dann verpönt sind.
Mir wäre es lieber, 2 Staaten oder allgemein 2 Parteien würden sich in einem total blutigen und ultragewalttätigen Computerspiel miteinander messen, als real auch nur einen Tropfen Blut zu vergießen.

Zumal es was anderes wäre, wenn diese Spiele alle total überzogen und übertrieben gewaltvoll wären. Die meisten orientieren sich ja recht genau an realen Vorkommnissen. Die Spieleentwickler müssen sich das tumbe Metzeln ja großteils nichtmal ausdenken, es reicht schon ein paar Tatsachenberichte aus den Krisenherden dieser Welt zu hören, und schon ist man mit Ideen versorgt.
Das ist in meinen Augen das wirklich traurige, dass die spiele verboten werden sollen, nicht weil sie *zu grotesk*, sondern weil sie *zu realitätsnah* sind. 

Wie gesagt, mit dem Verbot kann ich leben, aber ich möchte gerne, dass auch in der wirklichen Welt mal irgendwas in Sachen Toleranz und Gewaltabbau vorwärts geht. Ist schön, Das Obama Buchenwald anschaut, aber vielleicht sollte er auch mal die große Guantanamo-Führung buchen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Lächerlich!!!!!
Wenn einer nen Amoklauf startet und morgens immer Brötchen isst verbieten die noch Bäcker


----------



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

also dann wird es wohl in naher Zukumpft kaum noch Games für den PC und Konsole geben ? 
Das meisten sind ja in dem Sinne  s.g. Killer Spiele und sicherlich kann man auch so Games,  wie Battlestations_Pacific und  Death Track, MechWarrior Vengeance, Lock On als Killer Spiel bezeichnen ?  
bestimmt wird das von dissen De**en dann auch so eingestuft und verboten ?
Sollen wir also auf unseren schönen Hi.End Gamer Maschinen, in Zukunft diese  Opa Games spielen, 
wie 17 + 4, diese Karten Spiele und LandwirtschaftSimulator und co ? da kriege ich echt das kotzen .

Also da habe ich schon einiges gegen, das der Staat mir nun auch 
vorschreiben will, was  ich auf meinen PC spiele.

Der ein oder andere Gamer PC hat auch richtig Geld gekostet,
vielleicht sollte man dann auch vom unserem Staat einen s.g. Schadensersatz einfordern ?


----------



## SOLDIER (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Hier in der Schweiz geht was ähliches ab, doch heute fand ich ne Liste der Games die bei uns verboten werden sollten, intresant dabei ist das die Liste aus Deutschland ist und die dort schon lange verboten wurden, was nicht heist das es der eine oder andere nicht bei Sich zuhause rum liegen hat. Auch bei uns Schweizern tun sich die konservativen Politiker nur schwer mit dem Thema und wie man daraus schliessen kann ... haben alle kein Plan.


Ihr könnt so euch ein paar Gedanken dazu machen, ich meine aber auch in Zukunft werden wir noch COD z.b. zoggen können, solange es die Hersteller mit den Nazis und gewaltdarstellung nicht übertreiben. Was ich mich schon lange Frage was so die Hersteller zu so einem Verbot sagen da hört man nichts oder geht denen der Deutsche Markt komplett am Arsch vorbei ???

mfg


----------



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

das sind ja reine Baller Games, nur  ich befürchte bald, dabei wird es nicht bleiben ?
wenn unsere Poliker erst mal richtig in Aktion kommen, dann verbieten die auch noch alles gleich mit, was irgendwie etwas mit Gewalt zu tun haben könnte ,
ich sehe das aber so, das grade diese s.g. Gewalt und Baller  Games,  für den ein oder andern,  eher ein gutes und sauberes mittel ist, sich ab zu reagieren, ohne das dabei jemand schaden  nimmt ! 
Wenn Kinder solche Sachen spielen,  und vielleicht Realität und Spiel noch nicht unterscheiden können,
ist doch klar, das die Eltern dafür sorgen müssen, das die nicht solche Games spielen, die Eltern oder Erziehungs Berechtigen haben eine s.g. Aufsichtspflicht und das gilt auch für dem PC und für Computer Games .


----------



## SOLDIER (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

@DOTL

Ich mach mir noch mal die mühe etwas auf zu Listen was heute in der Sonntagspresse publiziert wurde das es jeder lesen kann, vielen Dank an Dich nochmal.

@ AMD

Es fängt damit an das I-Net zu sperren und wird schluss endlich bei jedem zuhause enden das der Stadt alles kontrolliert, in einem anderen Forum lies ich zum Beispiel ..." das wir wieder auf der Strasse wären wie früher "... was das bedeuten mag.

mfg


----------



## amdintel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Die Freiheit jedes  einzeln Bürgers,  wird hier immer weiter eingeschränkt , 
1x das aufheben des Bankgeheimnis
1x die Daten Vorats Speicherung , wo jeder
 erfasst und gespeichert wird, egal ob Straf Täter  oder unbescholtener Bürger ,
1x verbot von PC Spielen
1x die kommende Internet sperren ?
(und irgendwann kommt vielleicht noch der Tag, da darf man
nicht mehr frei seine Meinung sagen ?, erfasst und gespeichert wird ja jeder schon ..), ich frag mich wo das hinführt, wenn immer mehr Eigenverantwortung dem Bürger entzogen wird und gesetzlich dann verboten ist .

eigentlich habe wir hier schon bald keine Demokratie mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2009)

*Heute schon gewählt?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> ...Die Doppelmoral sehe ich darin, dass Schaukämpfe, wo keiner ernsthaft verletzt wird, ok sein sollen, während virtuelle Kämpfe, in denen auch keiner verletzt wird, dann verpönt sind.
> ...
> Das ist in meinen Augen das wirklich traurige, dass die spiele verboten werden sollen, nicht weil sie *zu grotesk*, sondern weil sie *zu realitätsnah* sind.



Okay, Aussage verstanden.
Da hab ich eindeutig auf einer anderen Ebene argumentiert, nicht in Bezug auf die Zensur an sich, sondern bezugnehmend auf das Verhalten der Zensurgegner.



amdintel schrieb:


> eigentlich habe wir hier schon bald keine Demokratie mehr.



Also zumindest heute ist das nochmal anders.


Mal b2topic:
Die Piraten sind übrigens auch nicht in der Lage, die Aufforderung zur Schaffung gesetztlicher Regelungen von einem etablierten Verbot zu unterscheiden.
_Als ein Ergebnis der Innenministerkonferenz wurde ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von sogenannten "Killerspielen" erreicht._

Möchte nicht wissen, wie viele der Anhänger das auch 1:1 übernehmen/glauben.
Fast noch besser
_Die Piratenpartei kritisiert scharf den hilflosen Aktionismus der Innenministerkonferenz und fordert alle Computerspieler auf, bei der Europawahl diesen Sonntag ein erstes Zeichen zu setzen. _
:kotzen:
Zumindest von einer europaweit organisierten Partei hätte ich ja erwartet, dass sie die Europawahl als das eigenständige politische Element behandelt, dass sie darstellt - und nicht nur als Teil des Bundestagswahlkampfes.


----------



## N1lle (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wir haben an unserer Schule einen Tag der Hauptschüler gehabt, da war Bayerns Staatssekretär für BIldung da, in dieser Diskussion habe ich ihn darauf angesprochen und er meinte "Ich halte ein Verbot für Sinnvoll da Jugendliche (obwohl Jugendliche solche Spiele eigentlich nicht bekommen dürften) Punkte fürs töten bekommen und je grausamer desto mehr Punkte und wir würden das Zielen üben". Das sagt eigentlich jeder Politiker als hätten die nen Bot der des sagt. Nach erwiedern seiner Argumente und Diskutieren hat er nichts mehr gesagt und wollte nur schnell zum nächsten Thema und zu dem Argument das es der Wirtschaft schaden würde hat er garnichts gesagt. 

Ich finde es lächerlich.


----------



## Bucklew (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Meisten geht es um das Verbot ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung und das scheint ihnen wichtiger als alles andere zu sein.
> Und mit verlaub: Wer das Recht, virtuelle Menschen zu zerstückeln als wichtiger erachtet, als z.B. das Recht realer Menschen, nicht zerstückelt zu werden (jeder möchte sich an dieser Stelle überlegen, wieviele Stunden seines Lebens er sich für das eine und gegen das andere in irgend einer Form engagiert hat), der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn unsere Gesellschaft nicht ganz die Ideale der 69er wiederspiegelt.


Also hier wird vieles durcheinander geworfen. Erstmal gibt es bis heute KEINEN einzigen wissenschaftlichen beleg dafür, dass die Nutzung von gewalttätigen Computerspielen gewalttätig macht. Es gibt zwar Studien, die dazwischen einen Zusammenhang finden, ein Zusammenhang ist aber KEINE kausalkette! Das also aggressivere Menschen aggressivere Spielen spielen heißt NICHT, dass diese durch die Spiele aggressiv wurden! Ob die Spiele nun Ursache für die Aggressivität sind oder nur Spiegel der im Menschen vorhanden - das weiß bis heute niemand. Das sagt nebenbei auch der Herr Pfeiffer (mit 3 f!) so, auch wenn es in interviews immer ganz anders rüberkommt. Auch der nette Herr hat bis heute keinen Beweis für die größere Aggressivität durch aggressive Computerspiele finden können.

Ich finde es persönlich sehr bedenklich, dass ein Computerspiel wie z.B. C&C Generals aufgrund seiner Storyline indiziert, gleichzeitig kurze Zeit später nichts anderes im Irak passiert - und zwar live, REAL. DAS ist etwas, was einen WIRKLICH nachdenklich machen lassen sollte! Spiele werden indiziert, weil sie zu brutal seinen, gleichzeitig passiert dasselbe im wirklichen Leben um die Ecke - vielleicht sollten wir das Leben indizieren?!


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

au ja bitte, aber hey dann is die rüstungsindustrie pleite, dann geht ja die usa pleite au wei das geht doch net


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

warum geben sie nicht einfach zu, dass sie zum Kommunismus zurück wollen? käme dem Kontrollwahn zumindest ziemlich nah.
irgendwann wird es vielleicht so weit kommen, dass z. b. in jedem Zimmer meiner Wohnung wahrscheinlich sogar auf dem stillen örtchen Kameras installiert werden und man bei Demontage strafe zahlen darf, weil Vater Staat ja nicht mehr mitbekommt, was du tust("anstellst")!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



ole88 schrieb:


> au ja bitte, aber hey dann is die rüstungsindustrie pleite, dann geht ja die usa pleite au wei das geht doch net



Afaik ist Deutschland global führend, was den Anteil von Rüstungsgütern am Export angeht...



computertod schrieb:


> warum geben sie nicht einfach zu, dass sie zum Kommunismus zurück wollen?



Weil Kommunismus ne theoretische Gesellschafts- und Wirtschaftsform ist und somit a) nichts mit Überwachung zu tun hat und man b) nicht dahin zurück kann, weil es noch nie welchen gab. (und c) weil eben kaum jemand Kommunismus will)


----------



## DOTL (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



SOLDIER schrieb:


> @DOTL
> 
> Ich mach mir noch mal die mühe etwas auf zu Listen was heute in der Sonntagspresse publiziert wurde das es jeder lesen kann, vielen Dank an Dich nochmal.


 
Mag sein, dass diese Spiele in deiner aktuellen Sonntagszeitung aufgelistet wurden - was ich jedoch bezweifle, sofern es sich um Medien innerhalb Deutschlands handelt - jedoch handelt es sich bei deiner Auflistung auch um Spiele, welche in Deutschland nicht erhältlich sind und auf dem Index stehen. Wie du aus den Forenregeln entnehmen kannst, ist es demnach nicht gestattet diese Inhalte hier zu publizieren. Abgesehen davon stellt eine Publikation einiger der von dir genannten Titel einen Verstoß gegen das geltende Strafgesetz dar.


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

also der post über mir ist dann kein spam ok intressant.

ja als erwachsener sollte man wohl selbst entscheiden dürfen was ich kaufen und da kann mir der staat nichts vorschreiben, eigentlich hat er das recht nicht dazu denn solche titel sollten wenn das kontrolliert würde beim kauf das kein u18 an des rankommt dann wär das ok aber so wie es ist das selbst 13 jährige san andreas zocken da passt doch dann was net


----------



## N1lle (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Isses selbe mit Zigaretten und Alkohol weil heutzutage nur noch Geld zählt......


----------



## Jayhawk (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Hier wird ja sinnfoller Weise mächtig viel diskutiert.
Da gibt es einerseits eine Menge Spieler, die sich für das was sie tun einsezen (was heutzutage ja recht selten ist).
Und andererseits die, die sich über Spieler aufregen, die das, was sie da spielen eigentlich gar nicht verstehen.
Aber es ist nunmal so, dass wir in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der einen das Wohl des anderen nicht interessiert. Seht euch die ganzen Leute an, die wirklich was bewegen könnten. Z.b Umweltschutz. Da denkt sich der Politkiker:
"warum sollte ich eine Welt retten, in der ich bald eh nicht mehr lebe."
Die meisten manager und Politiker haben eh keine Kinder, und der Rest - Dafür ist man halt nur verantwortlich.
Und der "Killerspieler" soll jetzt auf einmal ein Vorbild sein? Warum? Wtf?
Ich meine nur weil ich, als Max Mustermann jetzt über den 2 Weltkrieg bescheid weiß, und mehr fahrrad fahre, tut das doch kein andere genauso. Wenn Bill von Tokio Hotel jetzt alle Teenies auffodern würde sich mehr um ihr Umfeld zu kümmern, vieleicht schon.
Bei Bushido klappt es ja, ich kenne da viele, die wegen ihm ihr verhalten Richtung  Assie geändert haben. Aber der zocker soll jetzt alles besser machen???
 Natürlich wäre ein größeres interesse für das was man macht schön, aber dann sprecht doch bitte mit der Welt und nicht mit Pc-Spielern!

Ich gehe jetzt mal gar nicht auf die tatsache ein, dass Killerspiele Killer machen, sondern vielmehr auf den Argumentationsstil von anderen ein.
Ob Killerspile jetzt krank sind, oder ob man in so einer gesellschaft leben will, weiß ich nicht.

Es gibt übrigenz eine Studie, die besagt, dass wenn wir so weiter machen die Menschheit noch ungefähr 80 Jahre hat. Na das nenn ich mal massenmord.

Die Menschen sind halt schlecht.


Mfg, Jacob


----------



## ole88 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

nein die welt ist nicht schlecht sondern die menschen die in ihr leben, wir machen die welt. 
es gibt auch ne studie die sagt das 2012 und 2023 ein komet die erde treffen wird.


----------



## Jayhawk (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ok als die Welt meinte ich natürlich seine bewohner.
Ist geändert.
aber darum geht es in meinem post auch nicht.


----------



## ole88 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

du willst uns sagen das ein zocker ne vorbild funktion übernehmen soll? wieso ich zock daheim da siehts mei freundinn nur ka auf esport oder so da siehts auch nur ne gemeinde die das zockt also warum sollten wir etz ne vorbildfunktion machen.
also irgendwie raff ich deinen post net.


----------



## N1lle (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Die Studien über die kometen 2012 und 2023 wurde überarbeitet und es ist rausgekommen das sie die Erde ganz knapp verfehlen...


----------



## Jayhawk (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Hab jetzt mal ein paar ! durch ? ersetzt.
Dachte es wäre verständlich...


----------



## robbe (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich hab was gefunden (keine Ahnung obs schon gepostet wurde), was sich die Innenminister, sowie sämtliche Spielegegner mal durchlesen sollten. Lasst euch nicht vom langen Text abschrecken, es lohnt sich wirklich.

Leserbrief: Mein verhinderter Amoklauf!


----------



## N1lle (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich hab mir des durchgelesen und muss sagen mir ergeht es teilweise auch so zwar net so schlimm und ich hab auch gelernt damit zu leben und kann nur noch schmunzeln wenn mich wer blöd anmacht und mobben versucht.

Aber das ist des wie Amokläufer entstehen.


----------



## robbe (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



N1lle schrieb:


> Aber das ist des wie Amokläufer entstehen.



Und genau das ist der Punkt. In dem Brief wird beschrieben wie ein Amokläufer entsteht. Darum sollten sich, wie vorhin schon geschrieben, sämtliche Spielegegner den Brief mal zu Herzen nehmen. Ich werde den Brief auch sovielen Leuten wie möglich zeigen, die sich von den Medien und Politikern manipulieren lassen und der Meinung sind, das die bösen Spiele an allem schuld sind. Mal sehn ob ich damit wenigsten ein paar Leuten die Augen öffnen und zum selbstständigen Denken bringen kann.


----------



## N1lle (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Den Brief müsstest ungeschnitten auf der BIld posten aber da drehen se sich die wörter hin wie ses brauchen


----------



## robbe (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wär schon nich schlecht wenn der Brief irgendwie mal an die öffentlichkeit gelangen könnte und nicht bloß in Forums rumgeistern würde. Aber da würde dann wohl sowas passieren, wie du oben geschrieben hast. Die Medien würden sich den noch ordentlich zu recht schneiden, sodass die Menschen letztendlich wieder den Eindruck kriegen, das die Spiele am meisten Schuld haben.


----------



## N1lle (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

was mich eigentlich wundert ist das sies verbieten wollen dadurch würde en haufen Steuern verloren gehen sonst sind se doch auch so geldgeil


----------



## Cornholio (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



N1lle schrieb:


> was mich eigentlich wundert ist das sies verbieten wollen dadurch würde en haufen Steuern verloren gehen sonst sind se doch auch so geldgeil



Naja das Geld ist hierbei der springende Punkt. Die meisten Politiker wissen im Grunde, dass es nicht diese sogenannten Killerspiele sind, die junge Menschen zu Amokläufern mutieren lässt. Es ist viel mehr die Bildungspolitik, der diese Schuld (meiner Meinung nach) zuzuschreiben ist. Aber wenn die Politiker das Versagen der Schulpolitik der Länder einräumen würde, dann müssten Unmengen
an Geldern in die Schulen gepumpt werden, z.B. für mehr Lehrkräfte, um eine bessere Betreuung eines jeden einzelnen Schülers zu ermöglichen.
[ironie] Da ist das Geld doch viel besser aufgehoben, um die unzähligen Banken zu retten, die sich total verzockt haben, weil deren Manager und Bosse den Hals vor lauter Gewinnen nicht vollkriegen konnten.[/ironie]
Da bietet sich die Spiele-Industrie doch als perfekter Sündenbock, um deren Produkte als amokläuferproduzierendes Teufelswerk zu stigmatisieren.


----------



## N1lle (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Stimme dir volkommen zu also unsre Politiker is ein Affenzirkus kanns mir richtig vorstellen 

Kommt rein Kommt rein seht unsre Spitzen Zirkus Politiker 

Kommt rein Kommt rein Gratis Erdnüsse zum Schmeißen

Also die handeln wirklich nicht im Sinne des Volkes ich kenne Viele Leute die NICHT Zocken ja auch ältere Leute die nit verweichlicht durch die Medien sind die sagen auch das Spiele keine Amokläufer machen.


----------



## Geicher (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Also nur die Killerspiele auf die Amokläufe zu beziehen ist schon seltsam, ich finde es sollte eher viel mehr versucht werden andere Risikofaktoren auszuschalten, wie eine bessere Verständigung zwischen Lehrern und Schülern sowie deren Eltern.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ist echt krass was diese *****köpfe von Politikern sich schonwieder geleistet haben . 

Aber diesen Thread (oder seinen Inhalt) solte man denen mal schicken. Dann sehen die mal was die Angerichtet haben (vorher sollte man denen ihre Rosarote Brille abreißen ).


----------



## Jayhawk (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Klar kein problem:
Gib mir schnell Merkels E-maildaresse...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Angela Merkel - Homepage (unten rechts versteckt sich "kontakt")
In anbetracht der Selbstsicherheit (und damit z.T. einhergehenden Ausdrucksweise) hier einige "klarstellen", dass sie Recht und Politiker per Definition keine Ahnung haben, würde ich mir aber nochmal überlegen, ob dieser Thread nicht vielleicht den falschen Eindruck hinterlässt.


----------



## JePe (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Cornholio schrieb:


> Es ist viel mehr die Bildungspolitik, der diese Schuld (meiner Meinung nach) zuzuschreiben ist.



Nach gaengiger Meinung benachteiligt ebendiese Bildungspolitik im besonderen Masse Kinder und Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund. Warum dominieren diese dann nicht die Schlagzeilen, wenn es um Amoklaeufe geht?

Warum gibt es Amoklaeufe primaer in den westlichen Industrienationen, aber nicht in asiatischen Gebirgskloestern?

Warum -ich hatte die Frage etwas frueher schon einmal gestellt und erwarte nicht wirklich, dass sie diesmal beantwortet wird- fallen Amoklaeufe a la Winnenden und die Verbreitung der sogenannten neuen Medien (und damit auch Internet, Videospiele & Co.) zeitlich zusammen?



Cornholio schrieb:


> [ironie] Da ist das Geld doch viel besser aufgehoben, um die unzähligen Banken zu retten, die sich total verzockt haben, weil deren Manager und Bosse den Hals vor lauter Gewinnen nicht vollkriegen konnten.[/ironie]



Genau das meinte ich mit Polemik und Plattitueden. Die Banken - haben Kunden. Die wie die (Achtung, Wortwitz) Heuschrecken weiterziehen, wenn sie bei einer anderen Bank 6 statt 5,5 Prozent auf´s Tagesgeldkonto bekommen - ohne zu fragen, wo diese 6 Prozent eigentlich herkommen (Tagesgeld scheint mir nicht eben ein Synonym fuer Nachhaltigkeit zu sein?). Die umgekehrt fuer ein halbes Prozent weniger die Krankenkasse wechseln. Die schulterzuckend den Laden nebenan sterben lassen und sich lieber im Einkaufszentrum am Konsum besaufen. Sehr frei nach Nietzsche: ich habe, also bin ich.

Ich wuerde mich davor hueten, mich auf´s hohe Ross der moralischen Ueberlegenheit zu schwingen.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Warum -ich hatte die Frage etwas frueher schon einmal gestellt und erwarte nicht wirklich, dass sie diesmal beantwortet wird- fallen Amoklaeufe a la Winnenden und die Verbreitung der sogenannten neuen Medien (und damit auch Internet, Videospiele & Co.) zeitlich zusammen?


Und warum müssen heute sogenannte "Killerspieler" (Man bemerke, Spiele die erst ab "18" sind) herhalten, wo es doch früher noch die Horrorfilme und Heavy Metallmusik waren? Warum gab es früher auch schon Amokläufe, trotz dem Nichtvorhandensein dieser "neuen Medien"? Warum fängt man nicht endlich dort an zu suchen wo die Chance solch eine Tat zu verstehen am größten ist, nämlich das soziale Umfeld, die gesellschaftlichen Probleme etc?

Mhhh, also wenn ich diese Frage jetzt selber beantworten müsste, würde ich darauf tippen, dass den Volksvertretern eine medienwirksame Präsenz(politischer - blinder - Aktionismus) wesentlich wichtiger sind, als die waren Probleme anzugehen. Das gleiche Muster konnte man ja auch bei dem Versuch Paintball zu verbieten beobachten und bei den Internetsperren und der Ausländerdebatte im Hessenwahlkampf...
Den Anschein zu erwecken etwas zu tun, reicht leider aber in Deutschland aus um wiedergewählt zu werden.... :/ Von daher kann man ja nicht mal den Politikern die alleinige Schuld an dem Misstand geben, keine langfristig lösungsorientierte Politik zu machen.

MfG


----------



## JePe (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich scheine eine magische Anziehung auf Dich auszuueben.

Ein Amoklauf wie in Winnenden ist ein relativ neues Phaenomen und korrespondiert zeitlich mit den neuen Medien - ob Dir das passt oder nicht. Der erste Amoklauf im schulischen Umfeld fand in Deutschland 1964 in Volkhofen statt und wurde von einem 40jaehrigen veruebt, der zweite 1983 in Eppstein-Vockenhausen von einem 34jaehrigen (weshalb beide auch nur bedingt in dieses Schema passen); alle weiteren fanden ab 1999 statt und hatten Taeter ab 15 Jahre. Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, ist es Dir unbenommen, sie zu belegen.

Soziologen sehen als Ursache ein Konglomerat aus etwa einem Dutzend Faktoren - und gewalttaetige / -verherrlichende Computer- und Videospiele gehoeren dazu. Wo die Verherrlichung von Gewalt beginnt, ist dabei vom Individuum und seinem Abstraktionsvermoegen abhaengig - weshalb der "Deutsche Kulturrat" auch besser geschwiegen haette anstatt sich mit Hinweisen auf "groessere USK-Kennzeichen auf den Verpackungen" der Laecherlichkeit gefaehrlich anzunaehern. Shice hinterlaesst keine weniger hartnaeckigen Flecken, nur weil der Kringel besonders gross ist. Im Zweifel steigt nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man irgendwann in sie hineintritt.

Als weiterer Faktor wird das Internet per se angesehen - weniger als Ideenlieferant, sondern wegen der Wahrscheinlichkeit, posthum Beruehmtheit zu erlangen; und sei sie noch so traurig.

Es ist also nicht mehr und nicht weniger legitim eine Regulierung auch dieser Dinge zu fordern, wie es die Forderung nach einem nochmals verschaerftem Waffenrecht ist.

Eine interessante, verstaendliche Arbeit zum Thema kannst Du hier nachlesen. Und ehe Du Dich auf den Satz stuerzt "selbst wenn ein totales Verbot von bspw. Waffen oder Videospielen die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit von Amoklaeufen verringern koennte, waere damit nicht das Problem als solches geloest" - ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet. *Aber mehr als das kann die Politik nicht leisten - den Rest muss die Gesellschaft selbst hinbekommen.* Siehe auch der staatlich institutionalisierte Antifaschismus in den neuen Laendern: nicht eben eine Erfolgsgeschichte.

Dumm nur, wenn die Gesellschaft nur noch aus einem Haufen Egoisten besteht, die zwar allesamt wissen, was sie wollen, aber sich einen Dreck um den scheren, der als Preis dafuer unter die Raeder kommt. Und das gilt fuer so ziemlich jeden, nicht nur poese Banker, Politiker und andere Hassfiguren.



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)nämlich das soziale Umfeld, die gesellschaftlichen Probleme etc?



Das "soziale Umfeld" von "Killerspielespielern" duerfte haeufig zu einem hohen Teil aus "Killerspielespielern" bestehen. Sollte "sozial" als Platzhalter fuer oekonomisch abgeschlagen gemeint sein: setzen, sechs. Kinder von ALG2-Beziehern sind selten in Schuetzenvereinen organisiert und haben gewoehnlich auch keine Waffenarsenale im Keller ihres Einfamilienhauses. Oder wie definierst Du "soziales Umfeld" und, viel wichtiger, wie glaubst Du, "der Staat" koennte hier nennenswert Einfluss nehmen? Mit welchem Recht forderst Du hier ueberhaupt die Einflussnahme des Staates, wo Du sie ihm anderswo noch unter lautem Geschrei verbieten willst?

"Gesellschaftliche Probleme"? Welche von der Politik zu vertretenden oder ueberhaupt von ihr beeinflussbaren "gesellschaftlichen Probleme" meinst Du? Gesellschaft ist, was *wir* daraus machen. Und die ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit aller "Dagegen"-Schreier macht rein gar nichts mehr, als sich ueber die selbst auferlegte Fernsehcouchdemokratie zu beklagen und (wenn ueberhaupt) sein Kreuzchen bei Karnevalsvereinen a la LINKE und PIRATEN zu machen, deren "Programm" bequem auf ein A4-Blatt passt, keine Antworten auf wesentliche Fragen enthaelt und stattdessen instinktsicher den Egoismus der Leute anspricht. Leider mit (mal mehr, mal weniger) Erfolg. Aber immer mit dem Ergebnis, die Handlungsfaehigkeit der Exekutive weiter einzuschraenken und sich hernach um so lauter genau darueber beklagen zu koennen.

Wenn Dir "die Gesellschaft" nicht passt, unternimm etwas, sie zu verbessern. Mit ellenlangen "Achtung, Zensur!"-Threads in Foren (die dafuer hurenhaft eine Plattform liefern ohne mit der Frage konfrontiert zu werden, ob es nicht moeglicherweise in ihrem ureigenen Interesse liegt, gegen jede kritische Auseinandersetzung mit den Produkten, an denen ihre wirtschaftliche Existenz haengt, zu agitieren) wird das aber gewiss nicht gelingen.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ich wähle lieber einen "karnevalsverein ala Piraten als irgendeine beschissene spd oder cdu und lass meine stimme verfallen.
seltsam das du hier ein recht pachtest und meinst der apostel zu sein der die wahrheit verkündet, in einigen punkten magst du recht haben aber zum großen teil stimm ich dir nicht zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich scheine eine magische Anziehung auf Dich auszuueben.
> ...
> Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, ist es Dir unbenommen, sie zu belegen.
> 
> ...



Dürfte ich um einen weniger persönlichen Diskussionsstil bitten?
Sollte eine reines Zwiegespräch über die Meinungen des jeweils anderen angedacht sein, sollte das per PM geführt werden.





> Das "soziale Umfeld" von "Killerspielespielern" duerfte haeufig zu einem hohen Teil aus "Killerspielespielern" bestehen. Sollte "sozial" als Platzhalter fuer oekonomisch abgeschlagen gemeint sein: setzen, sechs. Kinder von ALG2-Beziehern sind selten in Schuetzenvereinen organisiert und haben gewoehnlich auch keine Waffenarsenale im Keller ihres Einfamilienhauses.



Anmerkung1: Der Absatz bricht aus deiner Argumentationslinie aus und unterstützt alle, die eine Verschärfung des Waffenrechts als endgültige Lösung des Problems sehen.



> Karnevalsvereinen a la LINKE und PIRATEN zu machen, deren "Programm" bequem auf ein A4-Blatt passt, keine Antworten auf wesentliche Fragen enthaelt und stattdessen instinktsicher den Egoismus der Leute anspricht.



Anmerkung2: Das (Europa)Wahlprogramm der Linken war eines der längsten, das ich gesehen habe (da könnte sich z.B. ne SPD drei Scheiben abschneiden), zugegebenermaßen macht das keine Aussage über den Inhalt.


----------



## Bucklew (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Warum -ich hatte die Frage etwas frueher schon einmal gestellt und erwarte nicht wirklich, dass sie diesmal beantwortet wird- fallen Amoklaeufe a la Winnenden und die Verbreitung der sogenannten neuen Medien (und damit auch Internet, Videospiele & Co.) zeitlich zusammen?


Guten Abend Prof Pfeiffer!

Stimmt, Amokläufe von Jugendlichen gibt es erst seit 1999 (bzw erst seitdem wird über diese massiv berichtet), vorher gab es sowas nie. Und stimmt, zwischen 1999 und sagen wir mal 1950 gab es keine Veränderung als die neuen Medien, sonst ist alles wie vorher, genau....

Wir ignorieren einfach den Fall der Mauer, Globalisierung, große Veränderungen der Gesellschaft/Bildungssystem, große Umbrüche im Wirtschaftssystem und reduzieren alles nur auf EINEN punkt, ohne dafür überhaupt einen anhaltspunkt zu haben. Stimmt, das klingt wirklich extrem logisch


----------



## DaStash (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich scheine eine magische Anziehung auf Dich auszuueben.


Mag sein das du so empfindest, jedoch trifft eher das Gegenteil zu. Dennoch kann man offensichtlich nicht leugnen, dass wir uns beide für gleiche, bzw. ähnliche Themengebiete interessieren. 


> Ein Amoklauf wie in Winnenden ist ein relativ neues Phaenomen und korrespondiert zeitlich mit den neuen Medien - ob Dir das passt oder nicht.


Aha. Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung, zur besseren Übersicht.
Die schlimmsten Amokläufe


> Der erste Amoklauf im schulischen Umfeld fand in Deutschland 1964 in Volkhofen statt und wurde von einem 40jaehrigen veruebt, der zweite 1983 in Eppstein-Vockenhausen von einem 34jaehrigen (weshalb beide auch nur bedingt in dieses Schema passen); alle weiteren fanden ab 1999 statt und hatten Taeter ab 15 Jahre. Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, ist es Dir unbenommen, sie zu belegen.


Ja und was heißt das? Das aus dem Grunde die "neuen Medien" mitverantwortlich sind? Warum ergeht es denn nicht abermillionen anderer aus dieser sogenannten "Zielgruppe" genauso? Sollte man nicht eher nach anderen Ursachen suchen, als sich medienwirksame Themen rauszupicken, die man nicht nachweislich mit Amokläufen in Verbindung bringen kann?
Die Logik die dort angewendet wird läßt auch solche Rückschlüsse zu wie, das alle Amokläufer Gemeinsamkeiten hatten wie z.B.: Cola trinken, Fahrrad fahren oder Brot essen. Und dann dieses Fastfood, haben sie alle gegessen. Vielleicht sollte man das der Fairnishalber auch öffentlich benennen und anprangern. Aber das würde ja nur die Lächerlichkeit der Argumentation darlegen. 


> Soziologen sehen als Ursache ein Konglomerat aus etwa einem Dutzend Faktoren - und gewalttaetige / -verherrlichende Computer- und Videospiele gehoeren dazu.


 Es gibt auch genug Untersuchungen die beispielsweise aufzeigen, dass das Aggressionspotenzial beim Fußball gucken genauso hoch ist wie beim Computer spielen. Oder das generell viele Sportarten aggressionsabsorbierend wirken. Und das ist bei Computerspielen nicht anders. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass es einfach keine Beweise für dein Geschriebenes gibt und Sicherlich in gleicher Weise für meines auch nicht. Das sind bis jetzt nur Studien die Ähnlichkeiten aufweisen aber noch nicht belegen können, dass man durch spielen gewalttätiger COmputerspiele potenziell mehr Amoklaufgefährdet ist. Ich werfe den Politikern reine Symbolpolitik vor, da ihnen dieser Umstand bewußt sein muss und sie dennoch solchen blinden politischen Aktionismus betreiben. 


> Wo die Verherrlichung von Gewalt beginnt, ist dabei vom Individuum und seinem Abstraktionsvermoegen abhaengig - weshalb der "Deutsche Kulturrat" auch besser geschwiegen haette anstatt sich mit Hinweisen auf "groessere USK-Kennzeichen auf den Verpackungen" der Laecherlichkeit gefaehrlich anzunaehern. Shice hinterlaesst keine weniger hartnaeckigen Flecken, nur weil der Kringel besonders gross ist. Im Zweifel steigt nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man irgendwann in sie hineintritt.


Der Kulturrat hat ja nicht nur das gemacht, sondern er verurteilt auch öffentlich die Vorgehensweise der Innenminister, mit diesem Thema. Des Weiteren sollte es eigentlich gar keine Diskussion um Spiele im Zusammenhang mit Jugendlichen geben, die erst ab 18 verkauft werden dürfen. Das dies generell nicht erlaubt ist, sollte wohl klar sein. Vielleicht sollte man mal sein Augenmerk darauf legen, warum keine Maßregelungen in Familien mehr stattfindet und solche Probleme zusehenst auf die Politik geschoben wird?! 


> Als weiterer Faktor wird das Internet per se angesehen - weniger als Ideenlieferant, sondern wegen der Wahrscheinlichkeit, posthum Beruehmtheit zu erlangen; und sei sie noch so traurig.


Also ich kann da keinen Unterschied zwischen den "alten Medien" wie TV, Radio oder Zeitung und den "neuen Medien" entdecken. Alle Medien stürzen sich bei solch einem Ereigniss wie die Aßgeier auf solch eine Story und fördern damit das öffentliche Interesse und eben auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit möglicher Trittbrettfahrer.


> Es ist also nicht mehr und nicht weniger legitim eine Regulierung auch dieser Dinge zu fordern, wie es die Forderung nach einem nochmals verschaerftem Waffenrecht ist.


Spiele ab 18 sind schon stark reguliert und sollten normaler Weise nur Erwachsenen zugängig gemacht werden dürfen. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Läden die die Spiele verkaufen mehr kontrollieren. Ach ne, dass würde ja Geld kosten...^^
Außerdem ist das ein Kampf gegen die Windmühlen, denn wenn es die Spiele nicht mehr so zu kaufen gibt, freuen sich die ausländischen Händler, die wachsende Bestellungen erwarten dürften und die Softwarepiraterie dürfte auch ansteigen. Mit einem solchen Verbot würde man eher das Gegenteil erreichen, nämlich gestiegenes Interesse am Verbotenen. Siehe auch D++m oder den Wolf-Stein in dreideh etc.


> Eine interessante, verstaendliche Arbeit zum Thema kannst Du hier nachlesen. Und ehe Du Dich auf den Satz stuerzt "selbst wenn ein totales Verbot von bspw. Waffen oder Videospielen die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit von Amoklaeufen verringern koennte, waere damit nicht das Problem als solches geloest" - ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet. *Aber mehr als das kann die Politik nicht leisten - den Rest muss die Gesellschaft selbst hinbekommen.*


 Wie oben beschrieben leistet die Politik aber rein gar nichts, wenn sie diese SPiele verbietet. Ein schärferes Waffengesetz ist aber auf jeden Fall zu begrüßen.


> Siehe auch der staatlich institutionalisierte Antifaschismus in den neuen Laendern: nicht eben eine Erfolgsgeschichte.


Was genau meinst du damit und in welchem Zusammenhang steht das mit dem Thema?


> Das "soziale Umfeld" von "Killerspielespielern" duerfte haeufig zu einem hohen Teil aus "Killerspielespielern" bestehen. Sollte "sozial" als Platzhalter fuer oekonomisch abgeschlagen gemeint sein: setzen, sechs. Kinder von ALG2-Beziehern sind selten in Schuetzenvereinen organisiert und haben gewoehnlich auch keine Waffenarsenale im Keller ihres Einfamilienhauses. Oder wie definierst Du "soziales Umfeld" und, viel wichtiger, wie glaubst Du, "der Staat" koennte hier nennenswert Einfluss nehmen? Mit welchem Recht forderst Du hier ueberhaupt die Einflussnahme des Staates, wo Du sie ihm anderswo noch unter lautem Geschrei verbieten willst?


Wenn man sich die Chronick der Amokläufe der letzten Jahre anschaut sieht man, dass all die Jugendlichen aus wohlsituierten Familien kommen. Diesen "Tatbestand" nennt man soziales Umfeld, um deine Frage zu beantworten.  Und genau das habe ich auch damit gemeint. Und ich rede nicht davon in die Familien staatliche einzugreifen sondern grundlegende Sachen in Frage zu stellen, wie z.B.: Gesellschaftlicher Leistungsdruck, kapitalprioritäres Denken und Handeln, Klassengesellschaft etc. Und hier geht das nicht darum alte Systeme einzuführen oder Ähnliches sondern lediglich darum, sich grundlegend zu fragen, ob Deutschland eine gute, sozialekompetente, famililienfreundliche Politik fördert oder nicht. Wenn man sich andere Länder anschaut, wo wesentlich mehr familienfreundliche Politik gemacht wird, wird man solche Taten eher nicht vorfinden. Beispiel Frankreich, skandinavische Länder etc..


> "Gesellschaftliche Probleme"? Welche von der Politik zu vertretenden oder ueberhaupt von ihr beeinflussbaren "gesellschaftlichen Probleme" meinst Du? Gesellschaft ist, was *wir* daraus machen. Und die ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit aller "Dagegen"-Schreier macht rein gar nichts mehr, als sich ueber die selbst auferlegte Fernsehcouchdemokratie zu beklagen und (wenn ueberhaupt) sein Kreuzchen bei Karnevalsvereinen a la LINKE und PIRATEN zu machen, deren "Programm" bequem auf ein A4-Blatt passt, keine Antworten auf wesentliche Fragen enthaelt und stattdessen instinktsicher den Egoismus der Leute anspricht.


1.) Die Gesellschaft wird von dem gesellschaftlichen Grundsatz her geprägt und geformt. Und wenn man stets nur das Kapital, die Arbeit und den Fleiß predigt und ständig suggeriert nur etwas zu sein, wenn man besser ist als andere etc.. dann entseht auch die von Dir weiter oben beschriebene egoistische Gesellschaft.
2.) Danke das du mit dem zweiten Absatz deiner Aussage dargelegt hast, dass du Dich in keinem Falle mit den Wahlprogrammen befaßt hast. Denn deine Aussage ist, wie hier auch schon festgestellt wurde, absolut falsch.


> Leider mit (mal mehr, mal weniger) Erfolg. Aber immer mit dem Ergebnis, die Handlungsfaehigkeit der Exekutive weiter einzuschraenken und sich hernach um so lauter genau darueber beklagen zu koennen.


 Ist schon wirklich blöd, dass wir in einer Demokratie leben. Was würde Dir denn besser gefallen?


> Wenn Dir "die Gesellschaft" nicht passt, unternimm etwas, sie zu verbessern. Mit ellenlangen "Achtung, Zensur!"-Threads in Foren (die dafuer hurenhaft eine Plattform liefern ohne mit der Frage konfrontiert zu werden, ob es nicht moeglicherweise in ihrem ureigenen Interesse liegt, gegen jede kritische Auseinandersetzung mit den Produkten, an denen ihre wirtschaftliche Existenz haengt, zu agitieren) wird das aber gewiss nicht gelingen.


1.) Ich gehe wählen
2.) Ich mache bei bestimmten Petitionen mit
3.) Ich beteilige mich an sinnvollen Demonstrationen
4.) Ich beteilige mich stets bei Volksabstimmungen
5.) ich versuche aufzuklären

Des Weiteren überlege ich einer Partei beizutreten um noch mehr politisch aktiv zu sein aber iich kann mich noch nicht richtig entscheiden.

Unterlasse es also ohne Hintergrundwissen mir solche Oberflächigkeit vorzuwerfen um damit meinen Argumenten auszuweichen und sie ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
Außerdem, wenn du es schon ansprichst, beantworte doch mal endlich die ganzen Fragen der letzen drei Foristen!!?? Du hast Dich ja tz. sachlicher Debatte einfach aus dem Staub gemacht und das nicht zum ersten Mal....

MfG


----------



## JePe (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aha. Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung, zur besseren Übersicht.
> Die schlimmsten Amokläufe



... die nur meine Aussage belegt?



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja und was heißt das? Das aus dem Grunde die "neuen Medien" mitverantwortlich sind?



Die von mir zitierten, vergleichsweise jungen Soziologen / Soziologiestudenten sehen das so. Weshalb Ihre Arbeit von Dir und vermutlich den meisten anderen hier ja auch mit Nichtachtung gestraft wird. Welches Studium qualifiziert Dich dazu, es besser wissen zu wollen? Oder kann hier einfach nur nicht sein, was nicht sein darf?



DaStash schrieb:


> Warum ergeht es denn nicht abermillionen anderer aus dieser sogenannten "Zielgruppe" genauso?



Weil Individuen verschieden sind. Ansonsten stelle ich einfach mal die ebenso sinnbefreite Gegenfrage: warum werden nicht all die ausgebeuteten Seelen zu Amoklaeufern? Und wieso sind es -wie Du selbst bestaetigst- die besser situierten Kinder, die scheinbar ueberproportional affin fuer Amoklaeufe sind?



DaStash schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht eher nach anderen Ursachen suchen, als sich medienwirksame Themen rauszupicken, die man nicht nachweislich mit Amokläufen in Verbindung bringen kann?



Wie gesagt, Fachleute sind in diesem Punkt bestenfalls uneinig. Aber vermutlich sind das die hier im Thread ja schon angesprochenen materiefernen Sesselfurzer.



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Logik die dort angewendet wird läßt auch solche Rückschlüsse zu wie, das alle Amokläufer Gemeinsamkeiten hatten wie z.B.: Cola trinken, Fahrrad fahren oder Brot essen. Und dann dieses Fastfood, haben sie alle gegessen. Vielleicht sollte man das der Fairnishalber auch öffentlich benennen und anprangern.



Ist das sachliche, argumentbezogene Diskussion nach DaStash-Art?



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass es einfach keine Beweise für dein Geschriebenes gibt und Sicherlich in gleicher Weise für meines auch nicht.



Der erste Lichtblick in Deinem Post. Schade, dass er im krassen Gegensatz zu dem oben zitierten steht und deshalb wohl nicht viel mehr als eine Floskel ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich kann da keinen Unterschied zwischen den "alten Medien" wie TV, Radio oder Zeitung und den "neuen Medien" entdecken.



Befragungen von ueberlebenden Amoklaeufern legen aber nahe, dass es da eine unterschiedliche Bewertung gibt. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es am Ende auch nur einen nachrangigen Unterschied macht, ueber welches Medium die zeit lebens versagte Aufmerksamkeit generiert wird?



DaStash schrieb:


> Spiele ab 18 sind schon stark reguliert und sollten normaler Weise nur Erwachsenen zugängig gemacht werden dürfen. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Läden die die Spiele verkaufen mehr kontrollieren. Ach ne, dass würde ja Geld kosten...^^



Niedersachsen ist das derzeit einzige Land, dass Minderjaehrige testen laesst, ob ihnen Alkohol verkauft wird. Und bezieht dafuer ironischerweise Pruegel. Merke: entscheidend ist nicht was gemacht wird, sondern wer es tut.

Ganz abgesehen davon halte ich auch diesen Punkt fuer nachrangig. Ungleich wichtiger ist mir die Frage, was es ueber unsere Gesellschaft aussagt, wenn Spiele wie "Call of Duty - World at War" als Kunst und Filme wie "Hostel" als Kritik an Abu Ghreib durchgehen. Die gern gebrachten Verweise auf die Maerchen der Gebrueder Grimm gehen da leider voellig fehl - weil es Erzaehlungen sind, an deren Ende eine Botschaft steht. Bei "Call of Duty - World at War" letztlich auch: alle platt gemacht, gewonnen. Eine andere Moeglichkeit als Hunderte von Gegner niederzumetzeln laesst dieses (und etliche andere Spiele) naemlich nicht zu.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und ich rede nicht davon in die Familien staatliche einzugreifen sondern grundlegende Sachen in Frage zu stellen, wie z.B.: Gesellschaftlicher Leistungsdruck, kapitalprioritäres Denken und Handeln, Klassengesellschaft etc.



*Noch einmal: das K A N N Politik nicht leisten.* Die Menschen schaffen das - oder scheitern daran. Und populistisches, egoistisches und staatsparanoides Gefasel, das aus einer Aneinanderreihung von Maximalforderungen besteht, lassen mich befuerchten, dass die Gesellschaft bereits an dieser Aufgabe gescheitert ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie oben beschrieben leistet die Politik aber rein gar nichts, wenn sie diese SPiele verbietet. Ein schärferes Waffengesetz ist aber auf jeden Fall zu begrüßen.



Warum? Warum ist der eine Eingriff in die Freiheit zu begruessen, der andere aber nicht? Nur, weil es Deine Freiheit ist? Oder weil Waffenbesitzer per (wessen?) Definition verantwortungslosere Menschen sind?

Eine gesichert verwahrte Schusswaffe bereitet mir weniger Kopfschmerzen als ein Heranwachsender, der inmitten von Blood&Porn die Orientierung verliert.



DaStash schrieb:


> Beispiel Frankreich, skandinavische Länder etc..



Frankreich ein Beispiel fuer gute Familien- und Sozialpolitik? Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das sarkastisch gemeint war. Keine Amoklaeufe in skandinavischen Laendern?



DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Die Gesellschaft wird von dem gesellschaftlichen Grundsatz her geprägt und geformt. Und wenn man stets nur das Kapital, die Arbeit und den Fleiß predigt und ständig suggeriert nur etwas zu sein, wenn man besser ist als andere etc.. dann entseht auch die von Dir weiter oben beschriebene egoistische Gesellschaft.



Woher kommt dieser "gesellschaftliche Grundsatz"? Kann ich den irgendwo nachlesen? Wer ist "man"?

Eine egoistische Gesellschaft "entsteht" nicht einfach so und auch nicht als Produkt der von Dir genannten Umstaende. Das Gegenteil trifft zu: die von Dir beschriebenen Dinge muessen als Wertesurrogat herhalten, wenn es keine echten Werte mehr gibt. Wenn Naechstenliebe als antiquiert verspottet, wenn Verzicht nur gefordert wird ohne dass "man" selbst bereit ist, ihn zu leisten, wenn aus jedweder Eigenverantwortung gefluechtet und ausschliesslich von Dritten und besonders gerne vom Staat gefordert wird - dann ist die Gesellschaft egoistisch. Egoismus ist der Normalzustand des Menschen; ihn zu ueberwinden kostet Disziplin und (guten!) Willen. Beides rare Gueter in Vollkaskodeutschland.



DaStash schrieb:


> 2.) Danke das du mit dem zweiten Absatz deiner Aussage dargelegt hast, dass du Dich in keinem Falle mit den Wahlprogrammen befaßt hast. Denn deine Aussage ist, wie hier auch schon festgestellt wurde, absolut falsch.



Falsch. Das Wahlprogramm der PIRATEN passt buchstaeblich auf eine A4-Seite; dass der Linken (und vieler anderer Parteien) auch, wenn man es auf die Inhalte reduziert. Was Parolen a la "Raus aus Afghanistan" im Wahlkampf zur Europawahl zu suchen haben, ist mir jedenfalls schleierhaft. Weder ist das aber das Thema dieses Threads noch werde ich hier eine Vorlage fuer neuerliche Guerilla-Werbung fuer Oskars Truppe liefern.



DaStash schrieb:


> Außerdem, wenn du es schon ansprichst, beantworte doch mal endlich die ganzen Fragen der letzen drei Foristen!!?? Du hast Dich ja tz. sachlicher Debatte einfach aus dem Staub gemacht und das nicht zum ersten Mal....



Ein User steht auf meiner Ignore-Liste; ein anderer hat zwei Anmerkungen gemacht und der dritte ... nun ja. Eine Frage steht da jedenfalls definitiv nicht.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ok du hast die wharheit gepachtet alles klar, wer wohl auf der ig. liste steht


----------



## DaStash (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> ... die nur meine Aussage belegt?


 Die darlegt das es schon vor den neuen Medien Amokläufe gab.


> Die von mir zitierten, vergleichsweise jungen Soziologen / Soziologiestudenten sehen das so. Weshalb Ihre Arbeit von Dir und vermutlich den meisten anderen hier ja auch mit Nichtachtung gestraft wird. Welches Studium qualifiziert Dich dazu, es besser wissen zu wollen? Oder kann hier einfach nur nicht sein, was nicht sein darf?


gulli: Britische Studie: Killerspiele wirken beruhigend
Studie: "Killerspiele" nicht für Amokläufe verantwortlich - Software | News | ZDNet.de
Weitere Studie entlastet die Killerspiele: Unschuldig! - The Inquirer DE
„Killerspiel“-Studie: Für Gamer ist Gewalt nicht immer ein Spiel - Games - FOCUS Online
Das könnte jetzt noch ewig weitergehen...


> Weil Individuen verschieden sind. Ansonsten stelle ich einfach mal die ebenso sinnbefreite Gegenfrage: warum werden nicht all die ausgebeuteten Seelen zu Amoklaeufern? Und wieso sind es -wie Du selbst bestaetigst- die besser situierten Kinder, die scheinbar ueberproportional affin fuer Amoklaeufe sind?


 Weil gutsituierte Familien oft einem höherem Leistungsdruck ausgesetzt sind, beide Elternteile sehr viel arbeiten und von den Kindern dann eine hohe Eigenverantwortung und Selbstständigkeit vorrausgesetzt wird.


> Wie gesagt, Fachleute sind in diesem Punkt bestenfalls uneinig. Aber vermutlich sind das die hier im Thread ja schon angesprochenen materiefernen Sesselfurzer.


 Im Bezug zu den fordernden Politikern kann ich Dir Recht geben. 


> Ist das sachliche, argumentbezogene Diskussion nach DaStash-Art?


Ist das der typische "persönlich" werdende Stil nach JePe-Art?


> Der erste Lichtblick in Deinem Post. Schade, dass er im krassen Gegensatz zu dem oben zitierten steht und deshalb wohl nicht viel mehr als eine Floskel ist.


 Nö, wieso? Das zeigt nur das man eben noch keine definitive Aussage diesbezüglich treffen kann und foglich zeigt dies auf, wie symbolpolitisch das Handeln der Innenminister ist, ohne Substanz eben.


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es am Ende auch nur einen nachrangigen Unterschied macht, ueber welches Medium die zeit lebens versagte Aufmerksamkeit generiert wird?


 Nein, natürlich nicht. Du hattest aber behauptet das einzig die neuen Medien solche Verhalten an den Tag legen und das habe ich nur widerlegt. 


> Niedersachsen ist das derzeit einzige Land, dass Minderjaehrige testen laesst, ob ihnen Alkohol verkauft wird. Und bezieht dafuer ironischerweise Pruegel. Merke: entscheidend ist nicht was gemacht wird, sondern wer es tut.


 Ich denke in dem Fall ist es eher entscheidend, dass man es tut. Aber egal, ist OT


> Ganz abgesehen davon halte ich auch diesen Punkt fuer nachrangig. Ungleich wichtiger ist mir die Frage, was es ueber unsere Gesellschaft aussagt, wenn Spiele wie "Call of Duty - World at War" als Kunst und Filme wie "Hostel" als Kritik an Abu Ghreib durchgehen. Die gern gebrachten Verweise auf die Maerchen der Gebrueder Grimm gehen da leider voellig fehl - weil es Erzaehlungen sind, an deren Ende eine Botschaft steht. Bei "Call of Duty - World at War" letztlich auch: alle platt gemacht, gewonnen. Eine andere Moeglichkeit als Hunderte von Gegner niederzumetzeln laesst dieses (und etliche andere Spiele) naemlich nicht zu.


Das mag ja sein das du keinen Sinn in solchen Filmen und Spielen siehst. Und das diese nicht gut für Jugendliche sind ist auch klar, deshalb erhälst du sie auch erst ab 18. Aber aus dem Grunde des Nichtverständnisses, sollte man nicht Entscheidungen herbeiführen.


> *Noch einmal: das K A N N Politik nicht leisten.*
> Die Menschen schaffen das - oder scheitern daran. Und populistisches, egoistisches und staatsparanoides Gefasel, das aus einer Aneinanderreihung von Maximalforderungen besteht, lassen mich befuerchten, dass die Gesellschaft bereits an dieser Aufgabe gescheitert ist.


 Die Politik ebnet aber den Weg und momentan geht der Weg in Richtung Gewinnmasimierung, Konsumgesellschaft,jeder muss an sich denken um zu überleben etc..


> Warum? Warum ist der eine Eingriff in die Freiheit zu begruessen, der andere aber nicht? Nur, weil es Deine Freiheit ist? Oder weil Waffenbesitzer per (wessen?) Definition verantwortungslosere Menschen sind?


 Nö. Weil man erwiesener Maßen mit Waffen jemand umbringen *kann*, im Gegensatz zu Computerspielen. 


> Eine gesichert verwahrte Schusswaffe bereitet mir weniger Kopfschmerzen als ein Heranwachsender, der inmitten von Blood&Porn die Orientierung verliert.


 Aber warum wächst er so auf, was läuft da in der Familie/sozialem Umfeld/Gesellschaft falsch? Man kann das nicht regulieren und verbieten. Denn 
1.) wenn er das sehen will, dann wird er auch daran kommen.
2.) Sind solche von Dir angesprochenen Medien schon stark reglementiert. Ob man dies noch weiterhin verschärft wäre durchaus diskutabel.


> Frankreich ein Beispiel fuer gute Familien- und Sozialpolitik? Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das sarkastisch gemeint war. Keine Amoklaeufe in skandinavischen Laendern?


Ich meine dies mal im Zusammenhang mit einem Bericht gelesen zu haben. Wenn ich mich da irre dann kläre mich bitte auf.


> Woher kommt dieser "gesellschaftliche Grundsatz"? Kann ich den irgendwo nachlesen? Wer ist "man"?


 Man ist, was man tut, dass ist der Grundsatz. Typisch für eine konsumorientierte Wertegesellschaft.


> Eine egoistische Gesellschaft "entsteht" nicht einfach so und auch nicht als Produkt der von Dir genannten Umstaende. Das Gegenteil trifft zu: die von Dir beschriebenen Dinge muessen als Wertesurrogat herhalten, wenn es keine echten Werte mehr gibt. Wenn Naechstenliebe als antiquiert verspottet, wenn Verzicht nur gefordert wird ohne dass "man" selbst bereit ist, ihn zu leisten, wenn aus jedweder Eigenverantwortung gefluechtet und ausschliesslich von Dritten und besonders gerne vom Staat gefordert wird - dann ist die Gesellschaft egoistisch. Egoismus ist der Normalzustand des Menschen; ihn zu ueberwinden kostet Disziplin und (guten!) Willen. Beides rare Gueter in Vollkaskodeutschland.


 Dann stelle ich die Frage ob eine konsumorientierte Gesellschaft die richtige Form ist um mit Disziplin und Ehrgeiz den Egoismus des Menschen in einer Gesellschaft zu überwinden?


> Falsch. Das Wahlprogramm der PIRATEN passt buchstaeblich auf eine A4-Seite;


So so... 
EU-Wahlprogramm 2009 ? Piratenwiki


> dass der Linken (und vieler anderer Parteien) auch, wenn man es auf die Inhalte reduziert.


 Aha, deine subjektive Ansicht reduziert das Wahlprogramm vielleicht auf eine Seite aber in der Realität sieht das ganz anders aus. 


> Ein User steht auf meiner Ignore-Liste; ein anderer hat zwei Anmerkungen gemacht und der dritte ... nun ja. Eine Frage steht da jedenfalls definitiv nicht.


Ich, Kreisverkehr und Frenzy hatten deiner Argumentation einige Gegenthesen dargelegt und auch Fragen formuliert, die du dann einfach nicht mehr beachtet hast.

MfG


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Die Spielindustrie ist doch nicht Blöd die lassen sich doch von den Vögeln hier nicht einreden lassen .

Dann wird bestimmt jeder von der Hersteller seite von Usa servern den spiel eben runterziehen .Für bestimmte geld .


----------



## Player007 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Gut das ich mir noch schnell L4D aneignen konnte  

Gruß


----------



## JePe (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die darlegt das es schon vor den neuen Medien Amokläufe gab.



Brasilien gehoert nicht zu Deutschland. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das könnte jetzt noch ewig weitergehen...



... so wie es auch ein Potpourri an Studien gibt, die eine hemmschwellensenkende Wirkung von "Killerspielen" bestaetigen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil gutsituierte Familien oft einem höherem Leistungsdruck ausgesetzt sind, beide Elternteile sehr viel arbeiten und von den Kindern dann eine hohe Eigenverantwortung und Selbstständigkeit vorrausgesetzt wird.



Eine Aneinanderreihung von mutigen Thesen. Gibt´s dafuer auch irgendwo Belege? Ich neige naemlich dazu zu glauben, dass es in gutsituierten Familien eher die Ausnahme sein wird, dass beide Elternteile arbeiten. Ich neige auch dazu zu glauben, dass Kinder in solch einem Umfeld eher gefaehrdet sind, verhaetschelt und isoliert zu werden, so keine sozialen Kompetenzen entwickeln koennen und im "real life" deshalb recht frueh an ihre Frustrationsgrenzen stossen werden - also so ziemlich das exakte Gegenteil von "Eigenverantwortung" und "Selbstaendigkeit".

Warum laufen eigentlich nicht alle reichen Schnoesel Amok? Gerade jetzt sollte man doch dann an den Boersen knietief im Blut waten?



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist das der typische "persönlich" werdende Stil nach JePe-Art?



Ich habe Dir einen Spiegel hingehalten. Wenn Dir nicht gefaellt, was Du siehst, weisst Du ja nun, was zu tun ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, wieso? Das zeigt nur das man eben noch keine definitive Aussage diesbezüglich treffen kann und foglich zeigt dies auf, wie symbolpolitisch das Handeln der Innenminister ist, ohne Substanz eben.



Eine nochmalige Verschaerfung des Waffenrechtes ebenso. Merkwuerdigerweise hast Du mit dieser Art von Symbolpolitik keinerlei Probleme. Wie erklaerst Du Dir, dass es in Deutschland trotz immer restriktiverem Waffenrecht eine tendenziell aehnliche Entwicklung wie z. B. in den USA gibt?



DaStash schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Du hattest aber behauptet das einzig die neuen Medien solche Verhalten an den Tag legen und das habe ich nur widerlegt.



Ich weiss selbst nicht genau, warum ich diese Unverschaemtheit auch noch durch eine Antwort aufwerte. Anyway, Du solltest weniger Widerlegen und mehr Lesen:

*Werden "Killerspielespieler" automatisch zu Amoklaeufern? Nein, sicher nicht. Sind "Killerspiele" ein Problem? Jein. Nein, sie sind nicht das Problem, aber Ja, sie sind natuerlich Teil des Problems.*
(Klick!)

*Und ehe Du Dich auf den Satz stuerzt "selbst wenn ein totales Verbot von bspw. Waffen oder Videospielen die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit von Amoklaeufen verringern koennte, waere damit nicht das Problem als solches geloest" - ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet.*
(Klick!)

*Soziologen sehen als Ursache ein Konglomerat aus etwa einem Dutzend Faktoren - und gewalttaetige / -verherrlichende Computer- und Videospiele gehoeren dazu.*
(Klick!)

Deine Behauptungen sind also eine glatte Luege und das exakte Gegenteil dessen, was ich tatsaechlich gesagt habe. Etwa so wie die Meldung der PIRATEN, die Innenministerkonferenz haette ein Herstellungs- und Vertriebsverbot von "Killerspielen" beschlossen - was nebenbei ein erschreckendes Licht darauf wirft, wie wenig die PIRATEN die Demokratie verstanden haben, bei der sie so gerne mitspielen wuerden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein das du keinen Sinn in solchen Filmen und Spielen siehst. Und das diese nicht gut für Jugendliche sind ist auch klar, deshalb erhälst du sie auch erst ab 18. Aber aus dem Grunde des Nichtverständnisses, sollte man nicht Entscheidungen herbeiführen.



Dann erklaer mir den kuenstlerischen Aspekt des genannten Spieles, dass ausschliesslich durch Toeten von Menschen auf denkbar brutalste Art und Weise gewonnen werden kann und den kuenstlerischen Wert eines Filmes, in dem Augen mit Schneidbrennern aus ihren Besitzern herausgeloest werden. Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, erklaer mir gleich noch dazu, welche Aussage es ueber unsere Gesellschaft trifft, dass derlei keinen Sturm der Empoerung ausloest, sondern Mord und Totschlag nicht laenger als schrecklich, sondern entspannend und unterhaltsam erachtet werden. Und falls Du dann noch Zeit und Lust hast, erklaer mir bitte auch, warum einem 17jaehrigen das Privileg auf Sadismus und Menschenverachtung aberkannt wird, einem 18jaehrigen hingegen bedenkenlos  zugesprochen werden kann.

Den Leidensdruck der Hersteller, solchen Muell auf den Markt zu werfen, kann ich ja auf einer wirtschaftlichen Ebene gerade eben noch nachvollziehen - genau wie im Pornobereich ueberbietet man sich einfach mit Koerperfluessigkeiten und koedert mit blankem Ekel. Aber die Konsumenten von derlei "Kunst" gehoeren schlicht auf die Couch. Das hat herzlich wenig mit entscheidungshinderlichem Nichtverstaendnis zu tun.



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Politik ebnet aber den Weg und momentan geht der Weg in Richtung Gewinnmasimierung, Konsumgesellschaft,jeder muss an sich denken um zu überleben etc..



Bla, bla, bla. Ich kann diese linken Sprechblasen nicht mehr hoeren. Die Politik ist boese, die Manager sind boese, die Banker sind boese, die Anwaelte sind boese, die Industrie ist boese, die Medien sind boese, die *setze hier einen Personenkreis Deiner Wahl ein* sind boese ...

... nur mit sich selbst ist man im Reinen.

Ich will nicht wissen, was DaStash an der Welt auszusetzen hat. Ich will wissen, welche Opfer DaStash zu bringen bereit ist, um sie zum Besseren zu veraendern? Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, Verzicht zu ueben; auf Freiheiten zu verzichten, damit andere Freiheiten erlangen? Bislang ist da noch nichts gekommen.

Die Welt ist nicht, was der Regierungssprecher sagt oder die BILD-Zeitung druckt. Die Welt ist, was wir aus ihr machen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Nö. Weil man erwiesener Maßen mit Waffen jemand umbringen *kann*, im Gegensatz zu Computerspielen.



So wie mit Heckenscheren, Waescheleinen und Kuchengabeln. Ebenso wie ein Sturmgewehr sind diese Dinge vollkommen ungefaehrlich in der Hand eines reifen, verantwortungsbewussten Individuums. Und mit derselben Logik, mit der Du Computerspiele nicht vom Markt genommen sehen willst, will ich, dass Waffen unter Auflagen erhaeltlich bleiben. Warum ist mein Egoismus weniger wert als Deiner?



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber warum wächst er so auf, was läuft da in der Familie/sozialem Umfeld/Gesellschaft falsch? Man kann das nicht regulieren und verbieten. Denn
> 1.) wenn er das sehen will, dann wird er auch daran kommen.



So wie an eine Schusswaffe.



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich die Frage ob eine konsumorientierte Gesellschaft die richtige Form ist um mit Disziplin und Ehrgeiz den Egoismus des Menschen in einer Gesellschaft zu überwinden?



Die DDR hat mit 40 Jahre waehrender Indoktrination versucht, die Xenophobie des Menschen mit Antifaschismus zu ueberwinden. Und ist mit lautem Getoese daran gescheitert.

Kein Staat wird je die Natur seiner Buerger ueberwinden. Wie gesagt, das schaffen die Menschen - oder auch nicht.



DaStash schrieb:


> So so...
> EU-Wahlprogramm 2009 ? Piratenwiki



Im Grunde steht da: wir wollen, das alles gut wird. Und umsonst. Und schoen. Und wenn man die "erklaerenden" Texte weglaesst, ist auf dem A4-Blatt sogar noch Platz fuer ein paar Strichmaennchen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Aha, deine subjektive Ansicht reduziert das Wahlprogramm vielleicht auf eine Seite aber in der Realität sieht das ganz anders aus.



Es gibt keine Realitaet, nur ca. 6 Milliarden subjektive Wahrnehmungen von ihr. Besteht nicht theoretisch die Moeglichkeit, dass Deine Wahrnehmung (auch) fehlerhaft ist?



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich, Kreisverkehr und Frenzy hatten deiner Argumentation einige Gegenthesen dargelegt und auch Fragen formuliert, die du dann einfach nicht mehr beachtet hast.



Von keinem der Beiden finde ich in diesem Thread irgendein Posting nach meinem ersten, geschweige denn eine Frage?


----------



## mich (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Machen die jetzt wirklich ernst?!
Ach du shit..
aber das wird eh nicht durchkommen..
und wenn schon sogar ich als Minderjähriger kann mir die Spiele weiterhin in Frankreich usw. besorgen.

Es wird echt mal Zeit, dass diese alten Idioten von Politikern ausgemustert werden. Die checken doch echt gar nix mehr.

Egal meine Eltern haben die Piratenpartei gewählt und das werde ich auch tun, wenn ich volljährig bin.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



ole88 schrieb:


> ok du hast die wharheit gepachtet alles klar, wer wohl auf der ig. liste steht


Solche Leute gibt es halt. Wahrscheinlich zuviel Schläge in der Kinderheit und jetzt muss man sich ausleben, weil der CSU-Stammtisch zu langweilig sind und über Ausländer lästern nicht mehr reicht.

Wir brauchen eh nur 10 Jahre warten, dann motzt keiner mehr über die böse "Killerspiele"


----------



## Jayhawk (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

JE PE, und da stasch:
wollt ihr euch nicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. 
Mal ehrlich 75%  der Buchstaben der letzten Seiten gehen auf euer konto.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

stimmt und mein popcorn eimer wird auch immer leerer, "popcorn in die runde halt"

warum kommst du nicht damit klar jepe das es nicht so ist wie du es gerne hättest, vor allem so gegen die piraten wetterst, man solche leute wie du es bist sind schuld dran das es momentan so ist in deutschland.
genau er wird sicher an die im tresor eingeschlossene waffe kommen, hat wohl den pin im traum gesehen. wären die waffen weggeschlosen gewessen in winnende wäre das ganze nicht so passiert


----------



## N1lle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich bin 15 und geh jez ne runde gta 4 daddeln das mir die nette dame vom Media Markt nach vorweisen meines Persos gegeben hat (naja vllt Analphabet) und das ist auch etwas woran der Staat arbeiten sollte.

Ach und keine Angst nur weil ich gta4 spiele und jugendlich bin werd ich net es auto von meim Dad klauen und ein paar Leute überfahren


----------



## n0stradamus (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



N1lle schrieb:


> Ach und keine Angst nur weil ich gta4 spiele und jugendlich bin werd ich net es auto von meim Dad klauen und ein paar Leute überfahren



Gut gesagt, ich spiele solche Spiele auch seit ich mit Rechnern umgehen kann  und habe keine Probleme mit meinem sozialen Umfeld oder meiner Selbstbeherrschung. Amokläufe sind IMMER Ausnahmen und keineswegs nur auf "Killerspiele" zurückzuführen. Außerdem hat Deutschland schon jetzt sehr strenge Auflagen was den Verkauf an Minderjährige betrifft. Von wegen die USK-Logos wären nicht deutlich genug *klick*

MfG


----------



## N1lle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ich find nur das diese USK logos die Verpackung verschandeln 

Und nochmal so ich spiele hier und da Killerspiele und metzel gern mal in GTA haufen leute um aber im wahren Leben könnt ich niemanden was tun nicht mal dene die ich richtig hasse ich bin zwar schon ein etwas lebendiger typ kräftiger gebaut aber ich bin strikt gegen Gewalt und sage es nochmal es müssen viele Faktoren aufeinander treffen das ein Amoklauf zu stande kommt und ein großer ist das soziale umfeld


----------



## Bucklew (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



N1lle schrieb:


> Ach und keine Angst nur weil ich gta4 spiele und jugendlich bin werd ich net es auto von meim Dad klauen und ein paar Leute überfahren


Ich hab sogar Manhunt gespielt und bin trotzdem normal. Normaler auf jeden Fall als viele der Spielekritiker, deren "Argumente" einfach nur lächerlich sind.


----------



## N1lle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Es ist einfach ich sags so Spiele sind dazu da um dinge zu tun die man im echten leben nicht bringen kann solang man dies unterscheiden kann braucht ma sich keine sorgen machen


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

WOW JA KLASSE APPLAUS,

ot, hast du deinen meister gefragt?


----------



## N1lle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

des war klasse der war heut garnicht da .-. bin heut die halbe zeit blöd in da ecke stand weil da senior chef entweder 2 stunden aufn klo war oder am pc rechnungen schreiben oder sich die geilen Erotik announcen von da tageszeitung reingezogen hat


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

na ganz toll der soll mal net so viel scheis sen sondern dir was beibringen damit du uns hier mit infos versorgen kannst. dumm.


----------



## mich (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

What?!?! hab ich was verpasst?!?!

Übrigens ich bin einer von über 80 mio potentiellen Amokläufern in Deutschland, und was das ganze noch schlimmer macht:

Ich spiele Crysis, CoD4/5, und Need for Speed Most Wanted()

Also geht mir besser aus dem Weg, denn ich werde euch alle amoklaufen(wie heißt amoklaufen im Passiv?)


----------



## N1lle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ja im Auge des staats sind wir alle potentiale Amoläufer ..... außer natürlich die politiker selbst


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

lol omg dir darf man ja weder ein auto noch eine pistole geben auwei am besten gleich wegsperren nach guatnanamo da werden ja etz zimmer frei.


----------



## mich (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ne die armen leute in guantanamo...
dann werden die ja geamoklauft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



ole88 schrieb:


> stimmt und mein popcorn eimer wird auch immer leerer, "popcorn in die runde halt"



Ich hab noch zwei Tüten Nachos da. (Dip müsste jemand anders stellen) 
Jetzt aber mal bitte wieder Ruhe im Publikum, dieses ganze Geschwätz abseits des Themas stört.




N1lle schrieb:


> ich find nur das diese USK logos die Verpackung verschandeln



Die letzte hübsche Verpackung, die es in meine Sammlung geschafft hat, war Max Payne 2 - USK hin oder her...

P.S. Deine Posts könnten sehr von Satzzeichen profitieren.



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Gut gesagt, ich spiele solche Spiele auch seit ich mit Rechnern umgehen kann  und habe keine Probleme mit meinem sozialen Umfeld oder meiner Selbstbeherrschung. Amokläufe sind IMMER Ausnahmen und keineswegs nur auf "Killerspiele" zurückzuführen. Außerdem hat Deutschland schon jetzt sehr strenge Auflagen was den Verkauf an Minderjährige betrifft. Von wegen die USK-Logos wären nicht deutlich genug *klick*




Zu den ganzen Selbsteinschätzungen hier möchte ich mal anmerken:
Ich denke nicht, dass sich Amokläufer selbst als psychopathische Irre betrachten. Menschen sind sehr gut darin, sich selbst einzureden, dass ihr Verhalten genau richtig und angemessen ist.
(Manchmal liegen sie damit sogar richtig, aber als Diskussionsgrundlage ist das ganze eher selten zu gebrauchen)




mich schrieb:


> Machen die jetzt wirklich ernst?!



Jup, die fordern ernsthaft.



> und wenn schon sogar ich als Minderjähriger kann mir die Spiele weiterhin in Frankreich usw. besorgen.



Das wird schwierig, wenn der Import unter Strafe gestellt wird.
Im Gegensatz zu einer Indizierung oder gar ne laschen Altersempfehlung betrifft ein Verbot i.d.R. auch die private Nutzung.

Und gegen illegale Internetinhalte gibts ja auch bald die passenden Mittel.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Und gegen illegale Internetinhalte gibts ja auch bald die passenden Mittel. 

wie denn was denn? was soll es denn dagegen geben? bei nem p2p netzwerk wie willst ud das anstellen? unmöglich. erst soll mir das gegenteil bewiesen werden.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Solche Leute gibt es halt. Wahrscheinlich zuviel Schläge in der Kinderheit und jetzt muss man sich ausleben, weil der CSU-Stammtisch zu langweilig sind und über Ausländer lästern nicht mehr reicht.
> 
> Wir brauchen eh nur 10 Jahre warten, dann motzt keiner mehr über die böse "Killerspiele"


Genauso ist es! Laßtg mal die alte Generation aus der Politik ausscheiden, dann kann man von der neuen wenigstens eine gewisse Medienkompetenz erwarten. 

MfG


----------



## N1lle (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S. Deine Posts könnten sehr von Satzzeichen profitieren.




Dazu bin ich Abends nicht mehr wirklich fähigPUNKT


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Brasilien gehoert nicht zu Deutschland. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


 Also gilt deine „Medienthese“ nur für Deutschland?


> ... so wie es auch ein Potpourri an Studien gibt, die eine hemmschwellensenkende Wirkung von "Killerspielen" bestaetigen.


  Mit Studien kann man eine Menge darstellen, wenn man will. Fakt ist, dass man bis jetzt die von Dir aufgestellten Behauptungen im Bezug von Computerspielen und Amokläufen "nicht" nachweisen kann. Im Gegenteil, wenn du dir die von mir bereitgestellten Links zu Gemüte führst.


> Eine Aneinanderreihung von mutigen Thesen. Gibt´s dafuer auch irgendwo Belege? Ich neige naemlich dazu zu glauben, dass es in gutsituierten Familien eher die Ausnahme sein wird, dass beide Elternteile arbeiten. Ich neige auch dazu zu glauben, dass Kinder in solch einem Umfeld eher gefaehrdet sind, verhaetschelt und isoliert zu werden, so keine sozialen Kompetenzen entwickeln koennen und im "real life" deshalb recht frueh an ihre Frustrationsgrenzen stossen werden - also so ziemlich das exakte Gegenteil von "Eigenverantwortung" und "Selbstaendigkeit".
> 
> Warum laufen eigentlich nicht alle reichen Schnoesel Amok? Gerade jetzt sollte man doch dann an den Boersen knietief im Blut waten?


 Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, steht es Dir selbstverständlich frei, meine These zu widerlegen. 


> Ich habe Dir einen Spiegel hingehalten. Wenn Dir nicht gefaellt, was Du siehst, weisst Du ja nun, was zu tun ist.


 Was ich nicht gerne sehe ist Folgendes:
  Spitzen wie diese, grundlegendes opportunes Verhalten, Keine Einsicht zu zeigen, bei offensichtlich falschen Annahmen, dass plötzliche Verbleiben einer Diskussion, wenn man argumentativ nicht weiterkommt etc..


> Eine nochmalige Verschaerfung des Waffenrechtes ebenso. Merkwuerdigerweise hast Du mit dieser Art von Symbolpolitik keinerlei Probleme. Wie erklaerst Du Dir, dass es in Deutschland trotz immer restriktiverem Waffenrecht eine tendenziell aehnliche Entwicklung wie z. B. in den USA gibt?


  Achso, dann muss es sich wohl um ein Ammenmärchen handel, dass pro Jahr, auch im Verhältnis gesehen, massiv mehr Menschen in den USA durch Waffengewalt getötet werden als in Deutschland.


> Ich weiss selbst nicht genau, warum ich diese Unverschaemtheit auch noch durch eine Antwort aufwerte.


  Kein Problem, ich helfe Dir gerne dabei. 
  Zitat Jepe: „Ein Amoklauf wie in Winnenden ist ein relativ neues Phaenomen und korrespondiert zeitlich mit den neuen Medien - ob Dir das passt oder nicht.“


> Werden "Killerspielespieler" automatisch zu Amoklaeufern? Nein, sicher nicht. Sind "Killerspiele" ein Problem? Jein. Nein, sie sind nicht das Problem, aber Ja, sie sind natuerlich Teil des Problems.


Ich habe genug Links gepostet die genau das Gegenteil belegen. So what??!!*  *



> Deine Behauptungen sind also eine glatte Luege und das exakte Gegenteil dessen, was ich tatsaechlich gesagt habe. Etwa so wie die Meldung der PIRATEN, die Innenministerkonferenz haette ein Herstellungs- und Vertriebsverbot von "Killerspielen" beschlossen - was nebenbei ein erschreckendes Licht darauf wirft, wie wenig die PIRATEN die Demokratie verstanden haben, bei der sie so gerne mitspielen wuerden.


  Oh, dann haben die ja hier auch die Demokratie nicht verstanden. 
www.stern.de


> Dann erklaer mir den kuenstlerischen Aspekt des genannten Spieles, dass ausschliesslich durch Toeten von Menschen auf denkbar brutalste Art und Weise gewonnen werden kann und den kuenstlerischen Wert eines Filmes, in dem Augen mit Schneidbrennern aus ihren Besitzern herausgeloest werden. Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, erklaer mir gleich noch dazu, welche Aussage es ueber unsere Gesellschaft trifft, dass derlei keinen Sturm der Empoerung ausloest, sondern Mord und Totschlag nicht laenger als schrecklich, sondern entspannend und unterhaltsam erachtet werden.


 Ich werde mit Dir jetzt wohl kaum eine Debatte über Geschmäcker anfangen. Denk einfach daran, nur weil du es nicht nachvollziehen kannst, solltest du Dir nicht anmaßen aus dem Grunde über andere die diesbezüglich eine andere Einstellung haben, negativ herzuziehen. 


> Und falls Du dann noch Zeit und Lust hast, erklaer mir bitte auch, warum einem 17jaehrigen das Privileg auf Sadismus und Menschenverachtung aberkannt wird, einem 18jaehrigen hingegen bedenkenlos zugesprochen werden kann.


 Irgendwo muss man doch eine Grenze ziehen, dass solltest du eigentlich wissen. Das man diesen Punkt noch diskutieren kann, hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben.


> Den Leidensdruck der Hersteller, solchen Muell auf den Markt zu werfen, kann ich ja auf einer wirtschaftlichen Ebene gerade eben noch nachvollziehen - genau wie im Pornobereich ueberbietet man sich einfach mit Koerperfluessigkeiten und koedert mit blankem Ekel. Aber die Konsumenten von derlei "Kunst" gehoeren schlicht auf die Couch. Das hat herzlich wenig mit entscheidungshinderlichem Nichtverstaendnis zu tun.


 Mehr erzkonservative Intolleranz geht ja in einem Kommentar schon gar nicht mehr…^^^


> Bla, bla, bla. Ich kann diese linken Sprechblasen nicht mehr hoeren. Die Politik ist boese, die Manager sind boese, die Banker sind boese, die Anwaelte sind boese, die Industrie ist boese, die Medien sind boese, die *setze hier einen Personenkreis Deiner Wahl ein* sind boese ...


 Kannst du mir auch zeigen, wo genau ich das geschrieben habe??


> Ich will nicht wissen, was DaStash an der Welt auszusetzen hat. Ich will wissen, welche Opfer DaStash zu bringen bereit ist, um sie zum Besseren zu veraendern? Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, Verzicht zu ueben; auf Freiheiten zu verzichten, damit andere Freiheiten erlangen? Bislang ist da noch nichts gekommen.


 Was soll diese rethorische Frage?


> Die Welt ist nicht, was der Regierungssprecher sagt oder die BILD-Zeitung druckt. Die Welt ist, was wir aus ihr machen.


 Mag sein, dass was wir machen ist die Welt. Das wonach wir streben ist die Umsetzung unserer Werte. Unsere Werte definieren sich i. d. R. aus dem gesellschaftlichem her und dem sozialem Umfeld. Der Staat vermag durchaus Werte zu vermitteln, genauso wie die Kirche beispielsweise. Und das was momentan vermittelt wird fördert nicht das, was du forderst. 


> So wie mit Heckenscheren, Waescheleinen und Kuchengabeln. Ebenso wie ein Sturmgewehr sind diese Dinge vollkommen ungefaehrlich in der Hand eines reifen, verantwortungsbewussten Individuums. Und mit derselben Logik, mit der Du Computerspiele nicht vom Markt genommen sehen willst, will ich, dass Waffen unter Auflagen erhaeltlich bleiben. Warum ist mein Egoismus weniger wert als Deiner?


In dem Zusammenhang von Computerspielen, Waffenbesitz und Amokläufen, ist zweiteres nun einmal unumstritten das was zur Umsetzung beigetragen hat. Ersteres ist rein spekulativ und wird dennoch als Ursache angesehen, so wollen es jedenfalls die Innenminister in die Öffentlichkeit kommunizieren. Fakt ist also das man mit einer Waffe einen Amoklauf durchführen kann, mit einem Computerspiel jedoch nicht. Folglich steht es für mich außer Frage, was von den beiden Punkten mehr reglementiert werden muss.


> So wie an eine Schusswaffe.


 An eine Schusswaffe zu kommen sollte doch wohl deutlich schwieriger sein, als sich ein verbotenes Spiel aus dem Netz zu ziehen. 


> Im Grunde steht da: wir wollen, das alles gut wird. Und umsonst. Und schoen. Und wenn man die "erklaerenden" Texte weglaesst, ist auf dem A4-Blatt sogar noch Platz fuer ein paar Strichmaennchen.


 Du brauchst ja jetzt nicht um den heißen Brei schreiben. Fakt ist das du behauptet hast das beide Whalprogramme jeweils auf einem A4 Blatt passen. ---> Widerlegt und Punkt! 


> Es gibt keine Realitaet, nur ca. 6 Milliarden subjektive Wahrnehmungen von ihr. Besteht nicht theoretisch die Moeglichkeit, dass Deine Wahrnehmung (auch) fehlerhaft ist?


Dieser philosophische Grundgedanke ändert nichts an der „Tatsache“, dass du aus einem Elfanten versuchst, eine Mücke zu machen.  


> Von keinem der Beiden finde ich in diesem Thread irgendein Posting nach meinem ersten, geschweige denn eine Frage?


  Ich habe ja auch von dem Zensurthread geredet, auf dem du ja vor zwei Postings hingewiesen hattest. 

  MfG


----------



## Brocky325 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Das schöne an der Demokratie is...
Das schlaue Leute aus der Politik für mich dummen Bürger entscheiden.
Schließlich kann man ja nicht erwarten das ich mit fast 40 jahren eigene entscheidung treffen könnte...
                                  Killerspiele = Amokläufer?
                     Landwirtschaftssim. = Aktiver Grüner?
                                     Bausim. = Bestechlich?
                       Sprengmeistersim. = Potenzieller Terrorist?

Also schaffen wir erstmal die spiele ab...bevor noch irgendwer durchdreht...
Meinen Führeschein geb ich auch wieder ab...könnte doch passieren das ich eines tages jemanden über den haufen fahre...is doch viel zu gefährlich...
Fahre ich doch lieber mit dem Bus...
Ach...geht ja auch nicht...Gab ja auch Busunglücke...und Züge...die Entgleist sind...
Gibt es ja auch nicht mehr...
kann man endlos fortführen...Wo soll das denn bitteschön hinführen...



Erst wenn der letzte Baum gefällt wurde...
Die letzte Bohrinsel im Meer versenkt wurde...
Die letzte Tankstelle geschlossen ist...
Werdet ihr feststellen...das man nacht im Fahrradladen kein Bier bekommt...


----------



## Bucklew (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mehr erzkonservative Intolleranz geht ja in einem Kommentar schon gar nicht mehr…^^


Das sind die Katholikensöldner, die gerade vom CSU-Stammtisch nach hause kommen 

Es ist schon irgendwie skurril. Da läuft jemand Amok, weil er keinen Rückhalt in der Familie hatte, keine Freunde, gehänselt in der Schule - und dann will jemand allen ernstes erzählen, die Computerspiele sollen schuld sein? Auf die Art und Weise kann man nun wirklich nur Vollidioten verarschen (was natürlich z.B. bei der CSU schon seit jahrzehnten funktioniert!).

Selbst der Prof. Pfeiffer, der in Interviews immer gern tolle Parolen übrig hat, hat im Grunde nichts in der Hand. Wenn man seine Arbeiten liest, taucht darin immer ein entscheinder Satz auf: Ein Beweis für die Schädlichkeit von Computerspielen konnte nicht erbracht werden. Klingt in Interviews anders? Ja, tut es.

Das einzige was Prof. Pfeiffer bisher hat ist, dass Kinder die schlecht in der Schule sind auch Computerspiele spielen. Das ist aber (wenn überhaupt) nur ein Zusammenhang und es gibt KEINE möglichkeit daraus eine kausalkette zu basteln (auch wenn das Pfeiffer und ein paar andere Experten gerne tun). Das Computerspiele schädlich sind, IST BIS HEUTE NOCH ÜBERHAUPT NICHT BEWIESEN.

Da wundert es dann auch nicht, dass diese Leute gern auf die Wirkung der Bilder setzen. Da werden Spieleszenen zusammengeschnitten, USK18-Spiele als USK16 verkauft, die Beiträge manipuliert, Unwahrheiten verbreitet und hinterher gejammert, warum die Community das nicht auf sich sitzen lässt.

Warum sollten wir auch?


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das sind die Katholikensöldner, die gerade vom CSU-Stammtisch nach hause kommen
> 
> Es ist schon irgendwie skurril. Da läuft jemand Amok, weil er keinen Rückhalt in der Familie hatte, keine Freunde, gehänselt in der Schule - und dann will jemand allen ernstes erzählen, die Computerspiele sollen schuld sein?* Auf die Art und Weise kann man nun wirklich nur Vollidioten verarschen (was natürlich z.B. bei der CSU schon seit jahrzehnten funktioniert!).*





> Selbst der Prof. Pfeiffer, der in Interviews immer gern tolle Parolen übrig hat, hat im Grunde nichts in der Hand. Wenn man seine Arbeiten liest, taucht darin immer ein entscheinder Satz auf: Ein Beweis für die Schädlichkeit von Computerspielen konnte nicht erbracht werden. Klingt in Interviews anders? Ja, tut es.
> 
> Das einzige was Prof. Pfeiffer bisher hat ist, dass Kinder die schlecht in der Schule sind auch Computerspiele spielen. Das ist aber (wenn überhaupt) nur ein Zusammenhang und es gibt KEINE möglichkeit daraus eine kausalkette zu basteln (auch wenn das Pfeiffer und ein paar andere Experten gerne tun). Das Computerspiele schädlich sind, IST BIS HEUTE NOCH ÜBERHAUPT NICHT BEWIESEN.
> 
> ...


Genauso ist es. Nur kann man mit solchen Tatsachen nicht auf WÄhlerstimmen gehen. 

MfG


----------



## der_yappi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Was haben wir bloß für eine Politiker-Generation an den Schaltstellen der Macht?

Bei Shortnews gefunden:
Internetsperre gegen Computerspiele?
Quelle des dortigen Artikels:
gulli: Internetzensur: CDU will Netzsperren gegen Computerspiele

* "Internetsperre gegen Computerspiele?


* * Der Generalsekretär der baden-württembergischen CDU, Thomas Strobl, ist für eine Ausweitung der Sperrmaßnahmen über kinderpornografische Inhalte hinaus, um den Zugang zu "Killerspielen" zu verhindern. 

Auf dem Internetportal Abgeordnetenwatch plädierte er dafür, die von Ursula von der Leyen und Wolfgang Schäuble vorgeschlagene Sperrung mit dem Blick auf Killerspiele neu zu diskutieren. 

Damit reiht er sich in eine Liste von Politikern ein, die bereits vor Inkrafttreten eben dieser Sperre eine Ausweitung auf andere Bereiche fordern."



*Jaja, Unser Grundgesetz wird 60, aber die Politik Schei... drauf.
Wie heißt es dort im Artikel 5 so schön: "eine Zensur findet nicht statt?" Wers glaubt wird selig


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

eiigentlich jammer wir alle zuviel,was kann man gegen diese pfeifen unternehmen, ausser wählen? das die so einen stuss von sich geben sollte unter strafe stehen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es findet ja auch momentan keine Zensur statt.
Selbst wenn man gedenkt betreffende Computerspiele im I-Net zu sperren, dann bedarf es entweder ein neues Gesetz oder vorhandene müssen dahingend geändern werden.
Dann findet zwar eine Zensur statt, werden aber durch den Art. 5 Abs.2 im GG gedeckt:


> Artikel 5
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> 
> (2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken *in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze*, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.
> ...


----------



## JePe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also gilt deine „Medienthese“ nur für Deutschland?



Du willst nicht ernsthaft Brasilien mit Deutschland vergleichen? Selbst Dir sollte klar sein, dass dort nicht nur das Wetter und die Bademoden anders sind.

"Meine" Medienthese habe ich zeitlich belegt -selbst in Deinem Link fallen Amoklaeufe von Heranwachsenden im schulischen Umfeld in Deutschland zeitlich mit Internet, Videospielen & Co. zusammen- und ist im Uebrigen nicht "meine" Theorie, sondern die von Soziologen (Du erinnerst Dich vielleicht an den Link ... ?). Deren Ansicht ich ein klitzekleines bisschen hoeher bewerte als Deine.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, steht es Dir selbstverständlich frei, meine These zu widerlegen.



Das mache ich. Gleich nachdem Du Deine Behauptung belegt hast. Das kannst Du doch, oder?



DaStash schrieb:


> Spitzen wie diese, grundlegendes opportunes Verhalten, Keine Einsicht zu zeigen, bei offensichtlich falschen Annahmen, dass plötzliche Verbleiben einer Diskussion, wenn man argumentativ nicht weiterkommt etc..



"Spitzen" - feil an Deinem eigenen Diskussionsstil, ehe Du mich massregeln willst.

"Grundlegend opportun" - wenn zwei dieselbe Meinung haben, ist einer von ihnen ueberfluessig. (Churchill) Wenn die Meinung falsch ist, sogar beide. (JePe)

Es ist der _Sinn_ einer Diskussion, unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Vortrag zu bringen - und auszuhalten. Mit letzterem scheinst Du immense Probleme zu haben.

"Ploetzliches Verbleiben" - ich vermute mal, das hier "Fernbleiben" gemeint war. Wann ich eine Diskussion als nicht mehr sinnvoll erachte und / oder mich aus Gruenden, die Dir zu nennen ich nicht verpflichtet bin, ich mich von einzelnen "Gespraechs"partnern abwende, willst Du freundlicherweise mir ueberlassen. Vielen Dank im voraus.

"Argumentativ" - ich finde hier keine Argumente. Nur ein paar Links zu Studien, die sonstwas belegen sollen, wogegen von mir verlinkte Studien als falsch abgetan werden. Aneinandergereihte Behauptungen ohne jeglichen Beleg (siehe auch Deine Wahrnehmung des gesellschaftlichen Umfeldes von Kindern gutsituierter Eltern). Jede Menge Sprechblasen rund um die Begriffe "Staat" und "Gesellschaft" bei gleichzeitiger Einsichtsverweigerung, dass *wir* selbst die Gesellschaft sind und der Staat nur ein administratives Instrumentarium - dem Du gleichwohl wertepostulierende Bedeutung beimisst. Was sehr praktisch und bequem ist - denn wenn der Staat die Werte vorgibt, braucht man das ja selbst nicht mehr zu tun. Genau das meine ich mit "Vollkaskodeutschland".



DaStash schrieb:


> Achso, dann muss es sich wohl um ein Ammenmärchen handel, dass pro Jahr, auch im Verhältnis gesehen, massiv mehr Menschen in den USA durch Waffengewalt getötet werden als in Deutschland.



Der x-te plumpe Versuch, Nebenkriegsschauplaetze zu eroeffnen. Ich hatte gesagt, dass trotz ungleich restriktiverem Waffenrecht in Deutschland _die Zahl der Amoklaeufe_ von Heranwachsenden im schulischen Umfeld in den letzten zehn Jahren deutlich zugenommen hat - und das deutsche Waffenrecht ist im selben Zeitraum mehrfach weiter verschaerft worden. Deine Forderung nach einer nochmaligen Verschaerfung ist also vorhersehbar nicht zielfuehrend.



DaStash schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich helfe Dir gerne dabei.
> Zitat Jepe: „Ein Amoklauf wie in Winnenden ist ein relativ neues Phaenomen und korrespondiert zeitlich mit den neuen Medien - ob Dir das passt oder nicht.“



Was ja auch richtig ist.

*Wo genau hatte ich gleich geschrieben, dass dies einzig den "neuen Medien" anzulasten sei?* Das naemlich legst Du mir unablaessig in den Mund.



DaStash schrieb:


> Oh, dann haben die ja hier auch die Demokratie nicht verstanden.



Nur geklickt oder auch gelesen?

*Als Reaktion auf den Amoklauf von Winnenden verlangen die Innenminister der Laender ein zuegiges Verbot von Computer-Killerspielen. Auf diese Forderung einigte sich am Freitag die Innenministerkonferenz in Bremerhaven.*

(Formatierung dient dem besseren Verstehen, wo noetig.)



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich werde mit Dir jetzt wohl kaum eine Debatte über Geschmäcker anfangen. Denk einfach daran, nur weil du es nicht nachvollziehen kannst, solltest du Dir nicht anmaßen aus dem Grunde über andere die diesbezüglich eine andere Einstellung haben, negativ herzuziehen.



Wenn Heranwachsende Toeten als unterhaltsam kennenlernen, ist das ein ethisches Problem und keine Frage des persoenlichen Geschmacks. Es ist auch keine Frage individuellen Geschmacks, dass es keine Gladiatorenkaempfe mehr gibt, bei denen die "Darsteller" nach Wahl des Spielers, pardon: Imperators, an die Loewen verfuettert werden oder nicht. Und doch, das ist (letztlich) dasselbe. Nur nicht fuer Menschen, die die Bedeutung des Begriffs Ethik nicht verstanden haben oder ihn fuer antiquierten Ballast halten.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was soll diese rethorische Frage?



Die Frage war nicht im geringsten rhetorisch gemeint. Welchen Anteil willst Du, zum Beispiel durch Verzicht, leisten, damit die Gesellschaft, die Du anprangerst, besser wird? Und wenn Du nicht zu verzichten bereit bist, mit welchem Recht forderst Du es von anderen (z. B. Waffenbesitzern)? Wie kannst Du von der Gesellschaft Veraenderung fordern, fuer Dich aber Stillstand beanspruchen?



DaStash schrieb:


> Fakt ist also das man mit einer Waffe einen Amoklauf durchführen kann, mit einem Computerspiel jedoch nicht. Folglich steht es für mich außer Frage, was von den beiden Punkten mehr reglementiert werden muss.



Fakt ist, dass bei Beachtung des geltenden Waffenrechtes keiner der Amoklaeufer Zugang zur Tatwaffe haette haben duerfen (O.K., bei Brasilien bin ich mir da nicht so sicher).

Man koennte Deine Theorie und die aus ihr hergeleitete Forderung also populistisch nennen.



DaStash schrieb:


> An eine Schusswaffe zu kommen sollte doch wohl deutlich schwieriger sein, als sich ein verbotenes Spiel aus dem Netz zu ziehen.



Wozu dann das Waffenrecht verschaerfen?

Glueckwunsch zum Eigentor.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wenn Heranwachsende Toeten als unterhaltsam kennenlernen, ist das ein ethisches Problem und keine Frage des persoenlichen Geschmacks. Es ist auch keine Frage individuellen Geschmacks, dass es keine Gladiatorenkaempfe mehr gibt, bei denen die "Darsteller" nach Wahl des Spielers, pardon: Imperators, an die Loewen verfuettert werden oder nicht. Und doch, das ist (letztlich) dasselbe. Nur nicht fuer Menschen, die die Bedeutung des Begriffs Ethik nicht verstanden haben oder ihn fuer antiquierten Ballast halten.


kuck mal ab nachmittags rtl2 da wird schon kleinstkindern gezeigt wie toll das töten ist egal in welcher form. also komm net damit das jetzt ein pc spiel dran schuld sein soll

alles hinkt vorn und hinten was du hier von dir gibst.


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Heranwachsende Toeten als unterhaltsam kennenlernen, ist das ein ethisches Problem und keine Frage des persoenlichen Geschmacks. Es ist auch keine Frage individuellen Geschmacks, dass es keine Gladiatorenkaempfe mehr gibt, bei denen die "Darsteller" nach Wahl des Spielers, pardon: Imperators, an die Loewen verfuettert werden oder nicht. Und doch, das ist (letztlich) dasselbe. Nur nicht fuer Menschen, die die Bedeutung des Begriffs Ethik nicht verstanden haben oder ihn fuer antiquierten Ballast halten.


Ach herrje, jetzt wird schon das VIRTUELLE computerspiel mit REALEN ereignissen gleichgesetzt. Langsam kriege ich den Eindruck, dass sämtliche Jugendlichen den unterschied Virtuell/Real besser kennen als all die Kritiker, die ihnen das absprechen.


----------



## JOJO (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Gut, lassen wir die Politiker unserer Wahlen doch die Spiele verbieten. Im gleichem Atemzug sollte dann die gesammte Jugendkriminalität auf Null sinken, keine Amokläufe, keine Überfälle mehr. Alles wird gut...

Das Probelm welches sich jedoch daraus ergibt, was machen denn die Jugendlichen dann!?

Verfehlte Arbeitsmarktpolitik kostete Ausbildungsplätze, Lehrermangel und Schulschließungen kosteten den Jugendlichen gute Schulbildungen, schlechte Finanzpolitik der Kommunen Freizeitmöglichkeiten und Jugendtreffs...

Was kommen wird ist klar, dumme, geistig minderbemittelte jugendliche Rumtreiber verstopfen die Straßen, denn am PC hocken die ja nicht und Agressionen haben die auch nicht mehr. Lasset die Schallmein erschallen...

*(Bitte den Satz als reine Hypothese ansehen, ist Sarkasmus und nicht meine Meinung!!!)*

*Also muss ein neues Gesetz her, Arbeitsdienst wäre ja was, wir bauen dann wieder Autobahnen, damit die Jugendlichen eine "sinnvolle" Aufgabe bekommen...*

Tschuldigung Leuts ob der Ausdrucksweise, es beschließen Innenminister das nicht mehr am PC gemordet werden darf, gleichwohl dient unsere Bundeswehr als Erfüllungsgehilfe kriegstreibender Staaten wie die USA!? 

Ich könnte kotzen, bei der BW dürfte ich im Erstfall auf alles schießen was sich bewegt, daheim am PC sagt mir so ein Sesselfurzer der nie beim BUND war, hier darf ich nicht!?


----------



## ole88 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ja das darf er weil er von eben solchen die keine ahnung haben gewählt wurde


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Heranwachsende Toeten als unterhaltsam kennenlernen, ist das ein ethisches Problem und keine Frage des persoenlichen Geschmacks.


Mir ist klar, dass ein Wiederholung offenensichtlicher Fakten nichts bringt, aber nochmal für alle Kritiker: Es ist per Gesetz nicht vorgesehen, dass Menschen, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben in Kontakt kommen mit spielen, in denen z.B. Krieg eine tragende Rolle spielt, und die daher ab18 sind.
*Dieser Fall: "Kinder spielen Killerspiele und stumpfen ab" ist ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht!* Verkauft ein Händler einem Minderjährigen so ein spiel, macht er sich strafbar, und das schon seit Jahren. Genau wie bei ungeschnitten Horrorfilmen. Läd ein Kind so ein Spiel runter und zockt es, während die Eltern davon nichts mitkriegen, weil sie zu beschäftigt mit Karriere, Scheidung oder was weiß ich sind, ist das eine grobe Verletzung ihrer Aufsichts- und Sorgfaltspflicht, für die der Spielehersteller nichts kann.

Und ich habe auch schon (mehrfach) erwähnt, dass Zigaretten und Alkohol weitaus schädlicher sind für Kinder und Jugendliche. In den letzten Jahren sind die Zahl der Alkoholvergiftungen und die Zahl der Alkoholtoten bei Kindern und jugendlichen deutlich gestiegen. Es vergeht kein Wochenende, in der in jeder deutschen Klinik nicht zig Jungen und Mädchen mit lebensgefährlichen Promillewerten aufschlagen.
Der Zigarettenverkauf wurde deutlich beschränkt, dennoch rauchen die Jugendlichen weiterhin (sehe ich jeden Tag, weil hier eine Schule nebenan ist).
Welche Kosten das verursacht und welche Folgeschäden und Probleme, muss ich hoffentlich nicht weiter ausführen?
Und das betrifft keine 2-3 Fälle in 4 Jahren wie bei den Amokläufern, sondern vermutlich Hunderte Fälle täglich. Die analoge Vorgehensweise wäre natürlich, Zigaretten und Alk komplett zu verbieten, da diese Produkte nicht lebensnotwendig (sondern schädlich) sind und bestehende Gesetze offensichtlich nicht ausreichen.
Bringt irgendein Potiliker diesen vorschlag? Nein! Weil erstens verdient der Staat am Saufen und rauchen, zweitens gäbs dann Revolution. Ich will da nicht außen vorbleiben, immerhin trinke ich ab und zu auch gern mal etwas.

Wo ist also der Unterschied? Die Dringlichkeit im Rahmen des Jugendschutzes wäre doch bei alk und Kippen auch gegeben?
In meinen Augen haben Computerspiele einfach nicht die ausreichende Lobby. Kiddies zählen nicht, erwachsene Spieler gibt es nicht so viele, und der Mehrheit der Bürger kann es eh egal sein, die zocken gar nicht. Und da liegt imho der hund begraben.

Ist es denn ethisch vertretbar, dass Sportschützen tödliche Waffen benutzen für ihren Sport? mit einem Luftgewehr ist noch keiner Amok gelaufen, aber auch damit kann man auf Zielschieben schießen (wird ja auch praktiziert). warum müssen es tödliche Waffen sein, und warum müssen diese Zu Hause gelagert werden? Ok, auch hier sind Verschärfungen geplant, aber auch hier war es in jedem Falle so, dass die waffenbesitzenden Eltern oder Verwandten ihre Aufsichts- und Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt haben.

Nicht, dass ein Waffenverbot die Lösung wäre, aber vielleicht ein effektiveres Herumdoktoren an den Symptomen? klar, der Begriff Waffe ist dehnbar, töten kann man auch mit einem Briefbeschwerer oder einem Küchenmesser, wenn man es drauf anlegt, aber darum gehts auch nicht. Schusswaffen sind die weltweit effektivsten Tötungswerkzeuge, sie bieten Präzision, Reichweite, Effektivität und wichtigerweise auch Distanz. Um mal technsich zu bleiben: Bei Schlagwerkzeugen oder Messer muss man nahe ran an das Opfer, die Hemmschwelle ist größer, die Effektivität geringer, die Gefahr, überwältigt zu werden auch größer als bei Feuerwaffen. Daher verwenden Attentäter oder Amokläufer halt traditionell Schusswaffen und verfügen *immer* über Training, denn wie allgemein bekannt hat das lässige Rumballern a la Hollywood wenig mit der Realität gemein,  ein Anfänger kann das nicht, Videospiele hin oder her. Genausowenig wie man man bei Guitar Hero das Gitarre spielen lernt oder bei Gran Tourismo das Autofahren.

Was ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist, der Unterschied Realität und Fiktion. die meisten Spieler wissen, das ein Spiel nur ein Spiel ist, und dass man dabei keine realen Tätigkeiten lernt. Ebenso kann man da die Handlung abstrahieren, und am Ende ist das Ballern auf einen Gegner halt nicht tragischer, als einem Legomännchen den Kopf abzureißen, letztendlich ist das alles doch nicht real und tut niemandem weh. Das ist wie Geisterbahnfahren, man weiss, dass es nicht echt ist, und darum macht es Spaß. Wäre es echt, würden 99,99% der Spieler ohnmächtig werden oder einen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen.
Es sind größtenteils die Kritiker, die das 1 zu 1 übertragen, ich nehme an oftmals aus mangelnder Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet.

Dann gibt es noch das Argument des "Anheizens". Wenn man den Schalter "Amoklauf" im Kopf schon umgelegt hat und alles bereit ist, können solche Spiele natürlich anheizen und einen auch geräuschmäßig einstimmen. Dann ist man aber an einem Punkt, wo es eigentlich eh schon zu spät ist.
Jemand, der nicht auf die Idee kommt, in ein paar Stunden Amok zu laufen, wird durch die auch nicht in Stimmung gebracht. Da wirken Ballerspiele auf längere zeit eher ermüdend, weil man sich dabei ja dauernd konzentrieren muss und angespannt ist.
Außerdem kann man auch andere Sachen machen, bevor man Amok läuft, Bowling zum Beispiel. Hat Michael Moore ja filmisch behandelt.

Was die "neuen Medien" angeht: Warum gab es eigentlich früher keine derartigen Amokläufe, Mobbing an der Schule gab es doch schon immer? Betroffene Jugendliche begingen früher wohl eher suizid, was fehlte, war dieser Rachegedanke an den Peinigern, bzw. er war sehr viel seltener oder wurde früher nicht ausgelebt. Jemand eine Idee dazu, woher das kommt?
liegt es am sozialen Umgang in unserer Gesellschaft, oder ist es wirklich vorwiegend der Drang, zu trauriger historischer Berühmtheit zu gelangen? Da bin ich mir persönlich nicht so ganz klar, was in den Amokläufern vorgeht.
Vielleicht auch Aufmerksamkeit? Ein Suizid allein ist ja heutzutage leider derart "normal", dass man davon in den Nachrichten nichts hört.  



> Die Frage war nicht im geringsten rhetorisch gemeint. Welchen Anteil willst Du, zum Beispiel durch Verzicht, leisten, damit die Gesellschaft, die Du anprangerst, besser wird? Und wenn Du nicht zu verzichten bereit bist, mit welchem Recht forderst Du es von anderen (z. B. Waffenbesitzern)? Wie kannst Du von der Gesellschaft Veraenderung fordern, fuer Dich aber Stillstand beanspruchen?


Habe ich im Grunde schon oben angesprochen, aber hier nochmal kurz: Videospiele und Waffen zu vergleichen ist einfach nur Panne. Das eine ist erfunden worden zu Unterhaltungszwecken ohne Gefahr für Leib und Leben, das andere würde erfunden, um eine größere Zahl an Menschen effektiver und aus größerer Entfernung zu töten als mit Pfeilen oder Schwertern.
Das eine ist ein Spielzeug (bei ab18-Spielen halt für Erwachsene), das andere ist ein Tötungswerkzeug.

Wobei ich ja tolerant genug bin, jedem Sportschützen seine Wumme zu gönnen, ich fordere aber auch, dass diese dann nicht als Sportausrüstung, sondern als Waffe gehandhabt wird mit strengsten Auflagen. Im Gegenzug nehme ich meine Verantwortung bei ab18-Spielen wahr, gebe diese nicht an Minderjährige weiter, greife ein, wenn ich sehe, wie ein Minderjähriger so ein Spiel spielt, und werde außerdem echten Waffen fern bleiben, weil ich zwischen Spielzeug und Waffe ja unterscheiden kann. 
Ist das genug Anteil, oder muss man sich noch selbst geißeln?



> Fakt ist, dass bei Beachtung des geltenden Waffenrechtes keiner der Amoklaeufer Zugang zur Tatwaffe haette haben duerfen (O.K., bei Brasilien bin ich mir da nicht so sicher).


Sehr schön formuliert. 
Und was sagt uns das? richtig, ignorieren wir die Tatwaffen und gehen wir gleich zu den Spielen über, denn die Waffe allein und das Training im Verein machen noch keinen guten Schützen, dafür braucht es Kaunterstreik! 



> Man koennte Deine Theorie und die aus ihr hergeleitete Forderung also populistisch nennen.


Das Waffenverbot wäre genauso populistisch wie das Spieleverbot, mit dem Unterschied, das Waffen halt einen etwas schlechteren Ruf genießen als Spiele. Und der Tatsache, dass man ohne Spiele Amok laufen kann, ohne Waffen eher nicht... Aber das sind freilich unwichtige Details. 

PS: Ja, ich weiß, bei einigen(?) klingeln jetzt alle Glöckchen und die pawolwschen Reflexe springen an, der finger zuckt zum Antwortbutton... daher der hinweis: Ich werde wenn überhaupt nur auf sachliche, objektive und logische Antworten eingehen, nicht auf Stammtischparolen, Anfeindungen, Pseudoargumente oder gebetsmühlenartig wiederholte Phrasen. Ich will ja niemanden indoktrinieren sondern hier lediglich ein paar Denkanstöße geben.


----------



## ole88 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

wieso böse werden was du sagst kann ich nur zustimmen. games wie cod oder gta sind ab 18 und han in andren händen nix zu suchen fertig. somit wird zwar ein amoklauf nicht verhindert aber zumindest kann dann nicht immer die schuld drauf geschoben werden wenn dies geltende recht endlich durchgesetzt wird


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Das Problem ist ja, dass Politiker etwas machen müssen, um sagen zu können, dass sie etwas gemacht haben. Da sie aber am wirklichen Problem (mangelnde Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern, Mobbing in der Schule,...) nichts so einfach ändern können, stellen sie halt die Egoshooter an den Pranger.

Bei dieser Zielgruppe verliert man auch nicht sonderlich viele Wählerstimmen, zumindest vorerst nicht und was danach kommt kann den jetzigen Politikern ja egal sein, weil sie das nicht mehr wirklich betrifft.

Klar wäre es richtig im gleichen Atemzug auch Alkohol und Zigaretten zu verbieten, aber das kostet ja, wie schon öfters angemerkt, Wählerstimmen, die kurzfristig ein Problem für die dafür verantwortlichen Parteien darstellt.

@Adrenalize
Autofahren habe ich bei Gran Tourismo nicht gelernt, aber driften.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

@Adrenalize,

das war der bislang beste Beitrag von dir und ich kann dir nur zu 100% zustimmen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist es denn ethisch vertretbar, dass Sportschützen tödliche Waffen benutzen für ihren Sport? mit einem Luftgewehr ist noch keiner Amok gelaufen, aber auch damit kann man auf Zielschieben schießen (wird ja auch praktiziert). warum müssen es tödliche Waffen sein, und warum müssen diese Zu Hause gelagert werden? Ok, auch hier sind Verschärfungen geplant, aber auch hier war es in jedem Falle so, dass die waffenbesitzenden Eltern oder Verwandten ihre Aufsichts- und Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt haben.


 
Darüber habe ich letztens einen sehr interessanten Beitrag gesehen.
Es wird gezeigt, dass eine Laufverriegelung, wie sie für Handfeuerwaffen vorgesehen ist, absolut nichts bringt und leicht entfernt werden kann.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et1qpEh4O30



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ein Waffenverbot die Lösung wäre, aber vielleicht ein effektiveres Herumdoktoren an den Symptomen? klar, der Begriff Waffe ist dehnbar, töten kann man auch mit einem Briefbeschwerer oder einem Küchenmesser, wenn man es drauf anlegt, aber darum gehts auch nicht. Schusswaffen sind die weltweit effektivsten Tötungswerkzeuge, sie bieten Präzision, Reichweite, Effektivität und wichtigerweise auch Distanz. Um mal technsich zu bleiben: Bei Schlagwerkzeugen oder Messer muss man nahe ran an das Opfer, die Hemmschwelle ist größer, die Effektivität geringer, die Gefahr, überwältigt zu werden auch größer als bei Feuerwaffen. Daher verwenden Attentäter oder Amokläufer halt traditionell Schusswaffen und verfügen *immer* über Training, denn wie allgemein bekannt hat das lässige Rumballern a la Hollywood wenig mit der Realität gemein, ein Anfänger kann das nicht, Videospiele hin oder her. Genausowenig wie man man bei Guitar Hero das Gitarre spielen lernt oder bei Gran Tourismo das Autofahren.


 
Genauso ist es, geschossen habe ich auch schon mal und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, die Waffe nicht korrekt hält, dann rutscht der Schlitten beim Nachladevorgang so derbst über die Hand, dass man sich die Haut aufreißt.
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es ein sehr großen Unterschied unterschied ist, ob man auf Pixeltypen im Computer oder mit einer echten Waffe auf eine Zielscheibe oder tatsächlich auf einen lebenden Menschen, der einem dabei wohl noch anschaut, schießt.
Wenn aber der Junge von Winnenden mit einer Großkaliberpistole hervorragend schießen konnte, er es aber nicht im Schützenverein üben durfte (rein offiziell, da er noch nicht alt genug ist für so eine Waffe), woher konnte er es dann?


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass ein Wiederholung offenensichtlicher Fakten nichts bringt, aber nochmal für alle Kritiker: Es ist per Gesetz nicht vorgesehen, dass Menschen, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben in Kontakt kommen mit spielen, in denen z.B. Krieg eine tragende Rolle spielt, und die daher ab18 sind.



Ich habe auch nicht bemaengelt, dass Spiele in falsche, weil nach Rechtsnormen zu junge Haende geraten sind. Ich bemaengele das Angebot als solches - naemlich Krieg "spielbar" und damit zu einem Unterhaltungsobjekt zu machen. Ich halte bereits viele Kriegsfilme fuer grenzwertig (obwohl es da Ausnahmen gibt, die gewollt schockieren - siehe Eroeffnungssequenz von "Private James Ryan"), aber bei diesen reduziert sich die Interaktionsmoeglichkeit des "Konsumenten" wenigstens auf die Betaetigung der Stopp-Taste am DVD-Player. Wenn Krieg dagegen zum interaktiven Erlebnis wird, bei dem sich die Anbieter mit immer neuen Visualisierungen des Toetens und Sterbens ueberbieten, wird eine Grenze ueberschritten, die nicht ueberschritten werden sollte. Ausdruecklich auch nicht von Personen, die 18+ sind. Warum? Frag eine Person Deiner Wahl, die Krieg erlebt hat. Sie wird es Dir mit wenigen Worten besser erklaeren koennen als ich mit einem Aufsatz.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> *Dieser Fall: "Kinder spielen Killerspiele und stumpfen ab" ist ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht!*



Wie gesagt, der juristische Aspekt der Verbreitung ist nicht so sehr mein Thema. Und dafuer, dass es eine abstumpfende Wirkung gibt, gibt es ebensoviele Beweise wie es Wiederlegungen gibt. Allein das haarspalterische Aufzaehlen von Studien offenbart, wie gross das ethische Problem mittlerweile ist.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Läd ein Kind so ein Spiel runter und zockt es, während die Eltern davon nichts mitkriegen, weil sie zu beschäftigt mit Karriere, Scheidung oder was weiß ich sind, ist das eine grobe Verletzung ihrer Aufsichts- und Sorgfaltspflicht, für die der Spielehersteller nichts kann.



Klassische Egoistenlogik. Wenn A Shice baut, weil B einen Fehler macht, kann C nichts dafuer. C ist man entweder selbst oder bietet etwas an, was man gerne moechtet. Sachlich nicht zu beanstanden, moralisch fragwuerdig.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und ich habe auch schon (mehrfach) erwähnt, dass Zigaretten und Alkohol weitaus schädlicher sind für Kinder und Jugendliche. In den letzten Jahren sind die Zahl der Alkoholvergiftungen und die Zahl der Alkoholtoten bei Kindern und jugendlichen deutlich gestiegen. Es vergeht kein Wochenende, in der in jeder deutschen Klinik nicht zig Jungen und Mädchen mit lebensgefährlichen Promillewerten aufschlagen.



Dasselbe Prinzip - sachlich nicht zu beanstanden. Aber was bedeutet es, denkt man den Gedanke zu Ende? Ich kann die (spekulativ) groessere Fehlentwicklung nicht verhindern (was so nicht stimmt; es wird Praeventionsarbeit geleistet und ausgebaut - auch wenn der Erfolg nicht befriedigen kann), also kann man mir meine ganz private, (wiederum spekulativ) weniger schlimme Fehlentwicklung nicht absprechen?



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Um mal technsich zu bleiben: Bei Schlagwerkzeugen oder Messer muss man nahe ran an das Opfer, die Hemmschwelle ist größer, die Effektivität geringer, die Gefahr, überwältigt zu werden auch größer als bei Feuerwaffen.



Falsch. Gewaltkriminalitaet hat rasant zugenommen; jeder Kriminologe wird Dir bestaetigen, dass speziell die Jugendgewalt ein bis vor wenigen Jahren nicht vorstellbares Mass an Brutalitaet erreicht hat. Und zwar laengst nicht nur in Muenchner U-Bahn-Stationen. Die Hemmschwelle ist also nicht so hoch, wie Du vermutest - oder es faellt immer leichter, sie zu ueberwinden.

Klick! (<- Vorsicht, schon wieder so ein paar materieferne, sesselfurzende Theoretiker)



Adrenalize schrieb:


> PS: Ja, ich weiß, bei einigen(?) klingeln jetzt alle Glöckchen und die pawolwschen Reflexe springen an, der finger zuckt zum Antwortbutton... daher der hinweis: Ich werde wenn überhaupt nur auf sachliche, objektive und logische Antworten eingehen, nicht auf Stammtischparolen, Anfeindungen, Pseudoargumente oder gebetsmühlenartig wiederholte Phrasen. Ich will ja niemanden indoktrinieren sondern hier lediglich ein paar Denkanstöße geben.



Keine Sorge, meine Motivation zum Antworten ist inzwischen auch in diesem Thread nahe Null. Meinen Standpunkt sollte inzwischen jeder verstanden haben, der daran Interesse hegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Falsch. Gewaltkriminalitaet hat rasant zugenommen; jeder Kriminologe wird Dir bestaetigen, dass speziell die Jugendgewalt ein bis vor wenigen Jahren nicht vorstellbares Mass an Brutalitaet erreicht hat. Und zwar laengst nicht nur in Muenchner U-Bahn-Stationen. Die Hemmschwelle ist also nicht so hoch, wie Du vermutest - oder es faellt immer leichter, sie zu ueberwinden.


 
In diesem Fall ging es aber rein um den Verlgeich Schusswaffe oder Messer. Mit einer Schusswaffe kann man aus der Entfernung angreifen, da ist es egal, ob der Gegner einen Knüppel, Messer oder nichts hat. Mit einem Messer sieht es schon anders aus, da man sich die Hände deutlich stärker "schmutzig machen" muss.

Dass die Gewaltbereitschaft unter Jugendlichen zugenommen hat, steht außer Frage, bezieht sich aber meist auf Jugendliche, die in Gruppen auftreten und Schwächere bedrohen.
Ein einzelner gewaltbereiter Jugendlicher hätte zuviel Angst davor mit seiner Aktion zu scheitern, daher suchen sie den Anschluss an einer Gruppe, denn nur da finden sie sich stark und überlegen, obwohl das Gegenteil der Fall ist.
Aber versuch das mal denen zu erklären...


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> "Meine" Medienthese habe ich zeitlich belegt -selbst in Deinem Link fallen Amoklaeufe von Heranwachsenden im schulischen Umfeld in Deutschland zeitlich mit Internet, Videospielen & Co. zusammen- und ist im Uebrigen nicht "meine" Theorie, sondern die von Soziologen (Du erinnerst Dich vielleicht an den Link ... ?). Deren Ansicht ich ein klitzekleines bisschen hoeher bewerte als Deine.


Und ich habe dem genug andere Links gegenübergestellt von diesen sogenannten "Sesseslfurzertheoretikern", die genau das Gegenteil aufzeigen. Wie gesagt, den Zusammenhang zwischen den "neuen Medien" und insbesonderre den "Killerspielen" und Amokläufen, konnte bis jetzt noch niemand nachweisen/belegen.


> "Spitzen" - feil an Deinem eigenen Diskussionsstil, ehe Du mich massregeln willst.


Wenn ich nur der Einzige wäre der Dich "maßregelt..." 


> "Grundlegend opportun" - wenn zwei dieselbe Meinung haben, ist einer von ihnen ueberfluessig. (Churchill) Wenn die Meinung falsch ist, sogar beide. (JePe)


 Wenn man eine Meinung hat, soll man sie auch sagen, egal ob falsch oder richtig. (DaStash) 


> Es ist der _Sinn_ einer Diskussion, unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Vortrag zu bringen - und auszuhalten. Mit letzterem scheinst Du immense Probleme zu haben.


 Sicherlich ist es der Sinn und entgegen deiner Behauptung habe ich keine Probleme, wenn jemand eine andere Meinung hat. So lange er nicht seine eigene Meinung über die von anderen stellt und deren Meinungen und Ansichten(siehe deine steten Angriffe auf "linke" Ansichten und systemkritische Bemerkungen) diffarmiert und als wertlos deklariert, dann gibts diesbezüglich auch keinerlei Probleme.


> "Ploetzliches Verbleiben" - ich vermute mal, das hier "Fernbleiben" gemeint war. Wann ich eine Diskussion als nicht mehr sinnvoll erachte und / oder mich aus Gruenden, die Dir zu nennen ich nicht verpflichtet bin, ich mich von einzelnen "Gespraechs"partnern abwende, willst Du freundlicherweise mir ueberlassen. Vielen Dank im voraus.


 Du erweckst dadurch jedoch den Eindruck, dass du bei Falschansichten nicht die größe hast diese dann auch einzugestehen. Schau die Spam_Bot an, er hat nach langer Debatte auch eingesehen, dass seine spezielle Internetzensuransicht falsch war. Und mit ihm konnte man auch konstruktiv streiten ohne das einer der beiden Positionen diffarmiert oder persönlich angegangen wurde.


> "Argumentativ" - ich finde hier keine Argumente. Nur ein paar Links zu Studien, die sonstwas belegen sollen, wogegen von mir verlinkte Studien als falsch abgetan werden.


 Das stimmt so nicht was du schreibst. Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, dass es im Prinzip für beide "Theorien" noch keine richtigen Beweise gibt. Deshalb ja auch die Kritik an der Entscheidung von den Innenministern, auf Grundlage von Vermutungen, die eben nicht naheliegend sind - siehe meine Links, solch eine Entscheidung herbeizuführen.


> Aneinandergereihte Behauptungen ohne jeglichen Beleg (siehe auch Deine Wahrnehmung des gesellschaftlichen Umfeldes von Kindern gutsituierter Eltern). Jede Menge Sprechblasen rund um die Begriffe "Staat" und "Gesellschaft" bei gleichzeitiger Einsichtsverweigerung, dass *wir* selbst die Gesellschaft sind und der Staat nur ein administratives Instrumentarium - dem Du gleichwohl wertepostulierende Bedeutung beimisst. Was sehr praktisch und bequem ist - denn wenn der Staat die Werte vorgibt, braucht man das ja selbst nicht mehr zu tun. Genau das meine ich mit "Vollkaskodeutschland".


1.) Ich sagte bereits das es eine "persönliche" These ist und 2.) Habe ich nicht abgestritten oder geleugnet das "Wir" die Gesellschaft sind und der Staat unseren Vertreter darstellt. Ich verweise nur darauf und das ist ja das was die Regierung imemr stets betont, dass sie nur Rahmen und Werte schaffen kann. Welche dies sind und zu was sie führen können, habe ich ja bereits dargelegt. 


> Der x-te plumpe Versuch, Nebenkriegsschauplaetze zu eroeffnen. Ich hatte gesagt, dass trotz ungleich restriktiverem Waffenrecht in Deutschland _die Zahl der Amoklaeufe_ von Heranwachsenden im schulischen Umfeld in den letzten zehn Jahren deutlich zugenommen hat - und das deutsche Waffenrecht ist im selben Zeitraum mehrfach weiter verschaerft worden. Deine Forderung nach einer nochmaligen Verschaerfung ist also vorhersehbar nicht zielfuehrend.


 Ich sagte wenn man diese beiden Punkte, Waffenrecht und "Killerspiele" als Argument herführt, "dann" sollte man sich eher dem Waffenrecht witmen und nicht einer offensichtlich unbewiesenen Vermutung. Ich persönlich würde an beiden nichts ändern, denn die jetzigen Regelungen sind ausreichend, dass weiß ich, da mein Großvater und mein Vater beide Jäger sind. Familienfreundlichere Politik, mehr Freizeitangebote für Jugendliche, Ganztagsschulen bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung des Lehrerpersonals, bessere psychologische Betreuung in Schulen, Förderung sozialer und gesellschaflticher Projekte etc... Das sind Sachen die man angehen müsste um dem Problem effektiv zu entgegnen.


> Was ja auch richtig ist.
> 
> *Wo genau hatte ich gleich geschrieben, dass dies einzig den "neuen Medien" anzulasten sei?* Das naemlich legst Du mir unablaessig in den Mund.


Hab ich Dir nie unterstellt. Aber selbst das sie eine Teilschuld haben und darauf weise ich ja stets hin, ist eben nicht wie von Dir Behauptet nachzuweisen.


> Nur geklickt oder auch gelesen?
> 
> *Als Reaktion auf den Amoklauf von Winnenden verlangen die Innenminister der Laender ein zuegiges Verbot von Computer-Killerspielen. Auf diese Forderung einigte sich am Freitag die Innenministerkonferenz in Bremerhaven.*
> 
> (Formatierung dient dem besseren Verstehen, wo noetig.)


 Beides sicherlich und du??? 
*Angestrebt wird ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot - und dass "so schnell wie möglich".*


> Wenn Heranwachsende Toeten als unterhaltsam kennenlernen, ist das ein ethisches Problem und keine Frage des persoenlichen Geschmacks. Es ist auch keine Frage individuellen Geschmacks, dass es keine Gladiatorenkaempfe mehr gibt, bei denen die "Darsteller" nach Wahl des Spielers, pardon: Imperators, an die Loewen verfuettert werden oder nicht. Und doch, das ist (letztlich) dasselbe. Nur nicht fuer Menschen, die die Bedeutung des Begriffs Ethik nicht verstanden haben oder ihn fuer antiquierten Ballast halten.


Verbieten wir dann jetzt auch Comboy und Indianer spielen, wo es doch schon im frühesten Kindesalter um fiktives Töten geht??? Ich meine, nach deine Auffassung dürften doch all diese Kinder den Begriff Ethik nicht verstanden haben und deren Eltern auch nicht?!


> Die Frage war nicht im geringsten rhetorisch gemeint. Welchen Anteil willst Du, zum Beispiel durch Verzicht, leisten, damit die Gesellschaft, die Du anprangerst, besser wird? Und wenn Du nicht zu verzichten bereit bist, mit welchem Recht forderst Du es von anderen (z. B. Waffenbesitzern)? Wie kannst Du von der Gesellschaft Veraenderung fordern, fuer Dich aber Stillstand beanspruchen?


 Ich wäre zum Beispiel bereit, höhere Sozialabgaben zu leisten, dadurch auf mehr Gehalt zu verzichten und meine oben genannten Punkte zu fördern.


> Fakt ist, dass bei Beachtung des geltenden Waffenrechtes keiner der Amoklaeufer Zugang zur Tatwaffe haette haben duerfen (O.K., bei Brasilien bin ich mir da nicht so sicher).


 Stimmt. Das gleiche gilt im Übrigen auch für die Killerspiele.  Außerdem ist es im Vergleichsfall ja wohl klar, was das schlimmere von beiden ist, wenn man eben widerrechtlich doch daran kommt.


> Man koennte Deine Theorie und die aus ihr hergeleitete Forderung also populistisch nennen.


 Wie ich schon schrieb. Wenn man unbedingt etwas an einem der beiden Zustände ändern will, was ich nicht unbedingt beführworte, siehe weiter oben, dann sollte man dies bei den Waffen machen. Und populistisch sind beide Forderungen, von daher kann ich deine Frage mit ja beantworten. 



			
				Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen haben Computerspiele einfach nicht die ausreichende Lobby.


Genauso ist es, bzw. noch nicht. Das sollte ja eine Generationsfrage sein.  



> Dann gibt es noch das Argument des "Anheizens". Wenn man den Schalter "Amoklauf" im Kopf schon umgelegt hat und alles bereit ist, können solche Spiele natürlich anheizen und einen auch geräuschmäßig einstimmen.


 Ja, das geht dann so ziemlich bei allen Gelegenheiten, wo Adrenalin im Spiel ist, wie zum Beispsiel fast jede Sportart, die man im fernsehen schaut. Ich hatte mal einen Bericht gelesen wo sie aufgezeigt hatten, dass man bei Fußball gucken genausoviel Adrenalin ausschüttet wie beim Ego-Shooter spielen. 


> Sehr schön formuliert.
> Und was sagt uns das? richtig, ignorieren wir die Tatwaffen und gehen wir gleich zu den Spielen über, denn die Waffe allein und das Training im Verein machen noch keinen guten Schützen, dafür braucht es Kaunterstreik!


  Ja genau und Call of Duty nicht vergessen, damit kann man auch schön das geplante Töten trainieren. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, dass Politiker etwas machen müssen, um sagen zu können, dass sie etwas gemacht haben. Da sie aber am wirklichen Problem (mangelnde Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern, Mobbing in der Schule,...) nichts so einfach ändern können, stellen sie halt die Egoshooter an den Pranger.


Genau das was ich sage. Reinste Symbolpolitik und blinder politischer Aktionismus. 

MfG


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Fadi schrieb:


> @Adrenalize
> Autofahren habe ich bei Gran Tourismo nicht gelernt, aber driften.



Wenn jedes Auto in Wirklichkeit so driften würde wie in den Games, dann wäre was los auf den Straßen! 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darüber habe ich letztens einen sehr interessanten Beitrag gesehen.
> Es wird gezeigt, dass eine Laufverriegelung, wie sie für Handfeuerwaffen vorgesehen ist, absolut nichts bringt und leicht entfernt werden kann.


Danke für das Video, kannte ich noch nicht, sehr interessant. Da sieht man auch mal wieder, wie wenig Ahnung die Politiker von technischen Dingen haben. Beispiel Biometrie vs Zahlencode: Das ist einfach eine andere art der Kryptographie, inwiefern soll sich dadurch denn die Sicherheit erhöhen? Fingerabdrücke kann man abnehmen und nachmachen, so kompliziert ist das nun auch nicht. Zumal, was der Beitrag auch schön zeigte, das alles keine Rolle spielt, so lange das System mechanische Schwachstellen hat.
Fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass die Parteien in Sachen Kryptographie und Sicherheitsverfahren wohl irgendwie schlechte Berater haben, oder aber wissentlich wenig effektive Verfahren als *die* Lösung schlechthin anpreisen... siehe auch KiPo-Filter. Jeder IT-Security-Spezialist kritisiert das Teil aus technischer sicht, da fragt man sich echt, wer das ding dann erfunden hat. ein Hobby-Progger? 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht bemaengelt, dass Spiele in falsche, weil nach Rechtsnormen zu junge Haende geraten sind.


Du hast dich mehrfach darauf bezogen, dass Minderjährige das spielen, und das ist halt ein Punkt den die Politik auch bringt: Verbot, um damit die Minderjährigen zu schützen. Dafür bräuchte es aber kein neues Gesetz, weil die alten es bereits verbieten.
Wo steckt da die Logik? Ich habe ein Gesetz, das offensichtlich nicht durchführbar ist oder nicht effektiv, also erlasse ich ein Schärferes, das vermutlich ebensowenig effizent sein wird?
Natürlich kann man, wenn es die Spiele nicht mehr in der Ladentheke gibt, ein paar Verkäufe (= Fehltritte der Ladenbesitzer) verhindern, aber sozial isolierte, psychopathische Jugendliche (aka Amokläufer in Spee) werden wohl kompentent genug sein, sich das Zeug zu saugen. Torrent oder Rapidshare sind ja so kompliziert nicht... 



> Ich bemaengele das Angebot als solches - naemlich Krieg "spielbar" und damit zu einem Unterhaltungsobjekt zu machen. Ich halte bereits viele Kriegsfilme fuer grenzwertig (obwohl es da Ausnahmen gibt, die gewollt schockieren - siehe Eroeffnungssequenz von "Private James Ryan"), aber bei diesen reduziert sich die Interaktionsmoeglichkeit des "Konsumenten" wenigstens auf die Betaetigung der Stopp-Taste am DVD-Player. Wenn Krieg dagegen zum interaktiven Erlebnis wird, bei dem sich die Anbieter mit immer neuen Visualisierungen des Toetens und Sterbens ueberbieten, wird eine Grenze ueberschritten, die nicht ueberschritten werden sollte.


Moral ist so eine Sache, die ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Was der eine als empörend empfindet, ist dem anderen egal oder gar sympathisch. Aber davon abgesehen? Ist es Aufgabe des Legislative, sich zur höchsten Moralinstanz aufzuschwingen und hierbei zu zensieren? Es gibt Tierschützer, die Jagd als Freizeitsport für moralisch inakzeptabel halten, oder das Halten von Nutztieren auf engstem Raum (Hühner z.B.). Strenge Christen sehen homosexuelle Beziehungen als moralisch verwerflich an. Ein weiteres Thema wäre die Darstellung von Pornographie und die Verbreitung durch das Internet, welches auch bei Jugendlichen eine Rolle spielt. Wo also darf der Staat verbieten, und wo nicht?
Deshalb bin ich nicht Fan dieses Moralarguments, ich erlaube mir kein Urteil über die Freizeitbeschäftigungen der Leute. Solange andere darunter nicht zu leiden haben.


> Ausdruecklich auch nicht von Personen, die 18+ sind. Warum? Frag eine Person Deiner Wahl, die Krieg erlebt hat. Sie wird es Dir mit wenigen Worten besser erklaeren koennen als ich mit einem Aufsatz.


Mein Großvater war in Russland, das Problem ist nur, dass er davon nicht wirklich traumatisiert ist. Wohl nicht nah genug an Stalingrad dran, oder so, auf jeden Fall ist er da nicht der geeignete Ansprechpartner, fürchte ich.
wie dem auch sei, den Spielen wird hierbei gerne unterstellt, den Krieg als amüsant und spaßig darzustellen. Das ist oft gar nicht so, nehmen wir mal die Call of Duty-Reihe. Hier wurden oft Filmszenen nachgebaut, was die Spiele recht authentisch wirken lässt, etwa Normandielandung, Kesselschlacht um Stalingrad usw. In CoD2 z.B. startet man als russischer Soldat mit einem Magazin in der Hand ohne Waffe. Die soll man, historisch korrekt, von einem gefallenen Kameraden aufheben. die ersten Minuten des Spiels bestehen darin, wehrlos zu sein und am Leben zu bleiben. Ist das unterhaltsam? Nicht wirklich; es ist eine Herausforderung, und es vermittelt einen Eindruck über die damalige Brutalität des Krieges und der Lebenserwartung eines Soldaten von oft nur wenigen Minuten. In CoD4 z.B. gibt spielt man im Vorspann einen Politiker, der exekutiert wird, später dann einen sterbenden Soldaten in einem abgestürzten Heli. Das Spiel schafft es dabei ohne Übertreibungen zu vermitteln, dass Krieg keine Sieger kennt, dass die Guten nicht immer überleben. Es gibt kein Happy End.
Im Grunde genommen die Botschaft, die auch viele Kriegsfilme rüberbringen, mit dem Unterschied, dass man hier selbst die Hauptperson ist, nicht Tom Hanks oder Mel Gibson.

Natürlich sind nicht alle Spiele hier Positivbeispiele, insofern wäre es auch mal wichtig, den Begriff "Killerspiel" hart zu definieren. Ist jedes Kriegsspiel automatisch ein Killerspiel? Ist ein Geballere auf mutierte alien-Zombies a la Deadspace gleichzusetzen mit einem historisch korrekten WKII-spiel ohne übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung?
Die Poltik umschifft diese Definition bisher natürlich gekonnt.

Noch ein Beispiel: Das spiel Defcon von Introversion ist eine Hommage des Szenarios "Thermonuklearer Krieg" aus dem Film Wargames. Das Spiel zeigt eine vereinfachte Weltkarte ohne Texturen mit Städten und militärischen Einrichtungen. Es werden nacheinander die Defcon-Phasen durchlaufen und am Ende filegen die Atomraketen. Es gewinnt die Seite mit dem höheren Bodycount. soweit alles genau wie im Film.
Ich hab das spiel mal eine Runde lang getestet und fand es total verstörend. Gewaltdarstellung ist nicht vorhanden, aber der Einschlag einer Atomrakete in einer Großstadt und die nüchterne Anzeige von Millionen Toten als einfache Zahl fand ich um vieles verstörender als irgendeinen Shooter. einem Freund von mir ging es ähnlich, er fand das spiel zu makaber.
Wer will, kann ja mal die Demo testen, ich finde es ein hervorragendes Beispiel dafür, dass die Grausamkeit eines spiels nicht unbedingt etwas mit grafischer Gewaltdarstellung zu tun haben muss.



> *Wie gesagt, der juristische Aspekt der Verbreitung ist nicht so sehr mein Thema. *Und dafuer, dass es eine abstumpfende Wirkung gibt, gibt es ebensoviele Beweise wie es Wiederlegungen gibt. Allein das haarspalterische Aufzaehlen von Studien offenbart, wie gross das ethische Problem mittlerweile ist.


Genau das ist das Problem: Beim Verfassen und Erlassen von Gesetzen geht es numal um die juristischen Aspekte. Nicht umsonst sitzen im Bundestag soviele Anwälte, das ist genau deren Ding. Sinn von Gesetzen ist es doch, klar definierte Regeln für ein Gesellschaftliches miteinander zu definieren. Dabei sind die Begriffe Recht und Gerechtigkeit nicht immer deckungsgleich, insofern halte ich moralbasierte Zensurgesetze für gefährlich, wenn das juristische System an sich nicht moralisch einwandfrei ist.
Niemand hat ein Problem mit deiner moralischen Ansicht zu dem Thema, nur die Forderung, diese Ansicht juristisch in Stein zu meißeln, teilen wir eben nicht. 



> Klassische Egoistenlogik. Wenn A Shice baut, weil B einen Fehler macht, kann C nichts dafuer. C ist man entweder selbst oder bietet etwas an, was man gerne moechtet. Sachlich nicht zu beanstanden, moralisch fragwuerdig.


Darauf kann ich jetzt im Grunde nicht eingehen, weil es methaphysisches Geblubber ist. Wenn C immer verantwortlich ist, könnte man quasi alles verbieten, weil A mit sehr vielen Dingen ******** bauen kann, falls B einen Fehler macht. 



> Dasselbe Prinzip - sachlich nicht zu beanstanden. Aber was bedeutet es, denkt man den Gedanke zu Ende? Ich kann die (spekulativ) groessere Fehlentwicklung nicht verhindern (was so nicht stimmt; es wird Praeventionsarbeit geleistet und ausgebaut - auch wenn der Erfolg nicht befriedigen kann), also kann man mir meine ganz private, (wiederum spekulativ) weniger schlimme Fehlentwicklung nicht absprechen?


War nur der hinweis darauf, dass es in Hinsicht auf den Jugendschutz auch andere, dringliche Probleme gibt, die man juristisch strenger angehen könnte, es aber nicht tut.
Mir stellt sich halt die Frage, warum nicht? Oder anders: Wenn über jeden toten Jugendlichen, bei dem Alkohol im Spiel war, wochenlang in den Medien berichtet werden würde, kämen dann auch sofort Gesetzesvorschläge für ein generelles Alkoholverbot?
Ich werfe der Politik hier eben Aktionismus vor, die drehen ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind der Medien und der Wählerstimmen, die Moral wird zwar vorgeschoben, dahinter steht aber das Buhlen um die Gunst der Wähler.
Die Politiker können den Eltern ja schlecht sagen: Schaut, wenn ihr euch mal mehr mit eurem Nachwuchs befassen würdet, wüsstet ihr, ob die Spiele spielen, die sie dem Gesetz nach gar nicht haben dürfen, und ob sie psychische Probleme haben, in der Schule gemobbt werden usw.
Weil das wäre zwar sachlich korrekt, würde aber Wählerstimmen kosten.

Wobei es relativ betrachtet ja halbwegs zu funktionieren scheint, es gibt ja genug Familien, die Umziehen, oder ihre Kinder auf andere Schulen schicken, und oft reicht das schon, um dem Martyrium des Mobbings ein Ende zu setzen. Nur selten kommen all diese Faktoren (Gewalt, Mobbing, psychische Labilität, ignorante Eltern, Erfahrung mit Waffen...) zusammen und es kommt zum Amoklauf. Wobei ich selbst aber auch den Eltern der Mobbing-Täter einen Vorwurf mache. Oft gibt es da 1-2 Rädelsführer und der Rest sind Mitläufer. Es ist möglich, auch Kindern und Jugendlichen soweit ein Unrechtsbewusstsein zu vermitteln, dass sie bei sowas nicht mitmachen oder für das Mobbingopfer Partei ergreifen. Nur ist das nicht Aufgabe der Lehrer (die sollen lehren ,nicht erziehen) und Spiele und Medien sind dafür nicht geeignet. Kinder brauchen Vorbilder. Bekommen sie keine, suchen sie sich die Falschen...



> Falsch. Gewaltkriminalitaet hat rasant zugenommen; jeder Kriminologe wird Dir bestaetigen, dass speziell die Jugendgewalt ein bis vor wenigen Jahren nicht vorstellbares Mass an Brutalitaet erreicht hat. Und zwar laengst nicht nur in Muenchner U-Bahn-Stationen. Die Hemmschwelle ist also nicht so hoch, wie Du vermutest - oder es faellt immer leichter, sie zu ueberwinden.


Sachlich korrekt, aber der Bezug zum Thema Amoklauf fehlt. Das in den U-Bahnen hier bei uns waren alles Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund, die legen es bewusst auf körperliche Nähe und persönliche Konfrontation an, oft sogar ohne Waffen und mit bloßen Fäusten. Das sind keine distanzierten Killer sondern einfach nur gemeine Schläger. Völlig anderer psychologischer Hintergrund.
Natürlich auch ein großes soziales Problem, aber da spielen Killerspiele keine große Rolle, eher dieses Gangsta-Milieu nach amerikanischem Ghettovorbild und Musik, in der körperliche Gewalt als Maß für Stärke und Coolness dargestellt wird.

Der Amokläufer hingegen braucht Schusswaffen, er fühlt sich ja als körperlich unterlegen und sucht die Distanz, nicht die körperliche Konfrontation, denke ich.


> Keine Sorge, meine Motivation zum Antworten ist inzwischen auch in diesem Thread nahe Null. Meinen Standpunkt sollte inzwischen jeder verstanden haben, der daran Interesse hegt.


Ich denke, ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt, und konnte hoffentlich den meinigen noch etwas weiter beleuchten.


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> War nur der hinweis darauf, dass es in Hinsicht auf den Jugendschutz auch andere, dringliche Probleme gibt, die man juristisch strenger angehen könnte, es aber nicht tut.
> Mir stellt sich halt die Frage, warum nicht? Oder anders: Wenn über jeden toten Jugendlichen, bei dem Alkohol im Spiel war, wochenlang in den Medien berichtet werden würde, kämen dann auch sofort Gesetzesvorschläge für ein generelles Alkoholverbot?


man muss sich ja mal folgendes vor augen führen:

während wir über ein verbot oder auch bessere kontrollen der altersvorgaben bei computerspielen diskutieren (deren schädigung ja nun bis heute noch nichtmal ansatzweise nachgewiesen wurde), wird an genau diesem punkt (alkohol/tabak) GAR NICHTS unternommen.

Vergleichen wir mal die Zahlen: Durch den Alkohol/Tabakkonsum sterben in Deutschland jährlich >100.000 Menschen. In den 7 Jahren seit Erfurt also, wo durch Amokläufe nichtmal 50 Menschen ums Leben gekommen sind (so schrecklich das auch sein mag, keine Frage), starben in derselben Zeit über 700.000 Menschen. Wo sind da die Forderungen nach Verbot? Nach stärkeren Kontrollen? Wie VERBLENDET muss man eigentlich als Politiker sein, da nicht mal einzugreifen?

JEDER ernsthafte Soziologe wird zugeben, dass es mit einem Verbot nicht getan ist, das Bildungssystem muss verbessert werden und zwar grundlegend und zügig. Aber dafür ist das Geld nicht da. Daher werden die Computerspiele als Sündenbock für das völlig verfahrene Bildungssystem genutzt, das einige Kinder so dermaßen in die Ecke stellt, dass sie nur noch die Möglichkeit sehen zu töten: Sich oder Sich und andere. DAS ist das wirklich traurige!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wie schon oft erwähnt, die Alkilobby ist deutlich größer.
Versuch mal in Bayern ein Alkoholverbot durchzukriegen. 
Jeder Politiker würde sich die Finger verbrennen und die Wahl wäre gelaufen.
Genauso wird auch nie ein Politiker Gesetze verabschieden, die Renter benachteiligen.


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Moral ist so eine Sache, die ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt.



Aber einen ethischen Grundkonsens sollte es schon geben. Provokantes Beispiel gefaellig?

Die Nationalhymne. Sie zu singen -und zwar von Anfang bis Ende- tut niemandem weh, richtet keine bleibenden Schaeden an - und trotzdem laesst man es mit der dritten Strophe bewenden. Warum? Und koennte man nicht wenigstens eine "uncut"-Version ab 18 verkaufen?

Man tut es nicht, weil es _gesellschaftlichen Konsens_ gibt - dass die erste Strophe, die zusammen mit dem Horst-Wessels-Lied von den Nazis gesungen wurde, ein Symbol fuer etwas ist, wovon man sich distanziert. Fuer diesen Konsens braucht es keine Individualerfahrung mit dem sogenannten Dritten Reich. Ein wenig Ver- und Anstand genuegen hier seltsamerweise.

Bei Spielen -  stellt man diesen Konsens auf den Kopf: man belaesst das, wofuer es steht, in voller Grafikpracht und kantengeglaettet im Spiel und entfernt lediglich einzelne Symbole wie z. B. Hakenkreuze (obwohl die ihren Ursprung weit vor den Nazis und eine voellig andere Bedeutung haben, als gemeinhin mit ihnen assoziiert wird). Wer das kritisiert, dem mangelt es eben an Medienkompetenz und Zugang zu dieser speziellen Art von "Kunst".

Spiele der Art, wie die Innenministerkonferenz sie beschrieben hat -also solche, die "die virtuelle Ausuebung von wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Toetungshandlungen oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttaetigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen" sind keine "Kunst", sondern eine Schande fuer diese Gesellschaft. Daran, dass dieser Typus Spiel desensibilisiert, verroht und mittel- bis langfristig Schaden anrichtet, habe ich nicht den geringsten Zweifel - obwohl ich es so wenig beweisen kann wie Ihr es widerlegen koennt.

Auch hier: EOD.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Um das nochmal klarzustellen: Ich will kein striktes Alkohol- oder Zigarettenverbot, ich will kein Verbot von Waffen oder Schützenvereinen, und ich will eben auch kein Verbot von Spielen für Erwachsene.

Ich will einfach nur, dass bestehende Gesetze mal konsequenter umgesetzt werden. Und das Eltern, Schüler und Lehrer in diesem Falle aufmerksam sind und etwas gegen das Mobbing tun. Denn bevor es zu einem Amoklauf kommt, wird der Täter ja meist von Mitschülern gemobbt/gefoltert, Lehrer ignorieren es oder beteiligen sich teilweise sogar, die Eltern bekommen nichts mit und der Täter (der ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch Opfer ist) schweigt und leidet, anstatt sich Hilfe zu holen.
Da gibt es genug Zeit und Möglichkeiten um einzugreifen und das Ganze zu beenden, bevor es eskaliert, aber dafür benötigt es halt Zivilcourage.


----------



## ole88 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

schöner hät ichs net schreiben können, dir vollkommen zustimme. denn mitschüler sehen sowas als erstes wenn ein mitschüler gemobbt wird.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Die Nationalhymne. Sie zu singen -und zwar von Anfang bis Ende- tut niemandem weh, richtet keine bleibenden Schaeden an - und trotzdem laesst man es mit der dritten Strophe bewenden. Warum? Und koennte man nicht wenigstens eine "uncut"-Version ab 18 verkaufen?
> 
> Man tut es nicht, weil es _gesellschaftlichen Konsens_ gibt - dass die erste Strophe, die zusammen mit dem Horst-Wessels-Lied von den Nazis gesungen wurde, ein Symbol fuer etwas ist, wovon man sich distanziert. Fuer diesen Konsens braucht es keine Individualerfahrung mit dem sogenannten Dritten Reich. Ein wenig Ver- und Anstand genuegen hier seltsamerweise.


Och, die erste Strophe wird ja auch heute durchaus in einigen brauneren Kreisen gesungen, die haben da keine moralischen Bedenken.

Wobei die Begrenzung auf eine Strophe wohl auch aus Gründen der Länge erfolgt, alle drei wären für Sportveranstaltungen etc. wohl auch zu lang. Strophe 2 über Weiber, Treue und Alk wird immer sträflich vernachlässigt 

Es ist afaik aber rechtlich weder verboten, Strophe 1, noch das ganze Deutschlandlied zu singen. Den Text kann bloß keiner. Bei der Fußball WM 1954 sang man noch Strophe 1, weil jeder nur die kannte.

Klar gilt es gemeinhin als verwerflich, die von den Nazis besudelte Strophe zu singen, verboten ist es aber nicht. Meinetwegen darf auch jeder Killerspiele für verwerflich halten.
Aber ob jemand hinter verschlossener Haustüre die erste Strophe singt oder solche Spiele spielt, sollte nicht der staat entscheiden. Womit wir wieder beim Recht auf Privatsphäre wären.



> Bei Spielen -  stellt man diesen Konsens auf den Kopf: man belaesst das, wofuer es steht, in voller Grafikpracht und kantengeglaettet im Spiel und entfernt lediglich einzelne Symbole wie z. B. Hakenkreuze (obwohl die ihren Ursprung weit vor den Nazis und eine voellig andere Bedeutung haben, als gemeinhin mit ihnen assoziiert wird). Wer das kritisiert, dem mangelt es eben an Medienkompetenz und Zugang zu dieser speziellen Art von "Kunst".


Da begibst du dich schon wieder auf gefährliches Glatteis. die Symbole werden ja nur in deutschen Versionen entfernt, und auch nur deshalb, weil Spiele rechtlich nicht als Kunst gelten, im Gegensatz zu filmen, wo in jedem Porno oder drittklassigem Actionfilm Swastikas ohne Ende rumgewedelt werden dürfen, auch wenn das Niveau des Films im Bereich "Sondermüll" residiert. So Gott will, wird das aber irgendwann mal geändert. Die Mediengesetze sind ja mehr als nur angestaubt in der Hinsicht.
Die meisten WKII-spiele befassen sich überdies aber rein mit Wehrmacht, Marine oder Luftwaffe, SS-Truppen werden nicht gezeigt (außer vielleicht bei den Wolfenstein-Spielen) und auch die Nazi-Greueltaten werden nicht gezeigt. In Guten Filmen wie Band of Brothers oder Soldat James Ryan beschränkt man sich ja ebenso auf Darstellung von Schlachten. Ok, bei BoB wird auch die Befreiung eines Nebenlagers vom ** Dachau (?) gezeigt.
Die Darstellung eines ** in einem populären Spiel ist mir nicht bekannt. Man spielt ja für gewöhnlich nur die aliierten Truppen und auf die Darstellung von Kriegsverbrechen beider Seiten wird weitestgehend verzichtet.



> Spiele der Art, wie die Innenministerkonferenz sie beschrieben hat -also solche, die "die virtuelle Ausuebung von wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Toetungshandlungen oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttaetigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen" sind keine "Kunst", sondern eine Schande fuer diese Gesellschaft.


Das du dieser Meinung bist, hast du ja schon mehrfach verdeutlicht. Aber hier gibt es eben keinen moralischen Konsens, ich und viele andere sehen das Abballern von humanioden Aliens oder Zombies halt als gruselige Unterhaltung an, nicht schlimmer als eingängige Filme. Geschmacklich sicher diskutabel, wie auch die Filme, aber für einen normalen Menschen nicht psychisch schädigend im Hinsicht auf Agression oder Gewalt.
Die Nachstellung historischer Schlachten ist für mich eben so legitim, sei es als Film den man sich im Kino ansieht, in Form von handbemalten Plasiksoldaten oder in einem Videospiel, solange man sich dabei streng an geschichtliche Fakten hält und es mit der Gewalt nicht übertreibt. Wenn ein Soldat einen Zivilisten erschießt, wird er dafür belangt, dasselbe erwarte ich auch im Spiel.

Die ersten negativen Folgen, die mir bei Computerspielen  oder Internetsurfen einfallen, sind Übergewicht durch Bewegungsmangel, soziale Abgrenzung, Verlernen von sozialer Interaktion, da der Umgang mit andere über Chats und Foren eben nicht das persönliche Miteinander ersetzen kann.
Die Jugend hat heute sicher viele Probleme, sie haben weniger soziale Kompetenzen als früher, leiden öfters unter Übergewicht, lesen oft keine Bücher mehr... da gibt es vieles.
Aber wenn Millionen pubertärer Zocker das Erwachsenenalter erreichen ohne Amok zu laufen, und sich erfolgreich im Berufsleben etablieren, wie es momentan der Fall ist, dann sehe ich da keinen Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Die wissen doch gar nicht was ein "Killerspiel" ist. Haben sie bestimmt noch nichtmal gespielt. Aber dann wir denen ja auch nur negatives über solche Spiele erzählt.


----------



## Bucklew (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



JePe schrieb:


> Die Nationalhymne. Sie zu singen -und zwar von Anfang bis Ende- tut niemandem weh, richtet keine bleibenden Schaeden an - und trotzdem laesst man es mit der dritten Strophe bewenden. Warum? Und koennte man nicht wenigstens eine "uncut"-Version ab 18 verkaufen?


Stellt sich jetzt die (sehr einfache) frage, was die Nationalhymne mit einem Computerspiel zu tun hat? Aber schon mit solchen "Fragen" zeigt sich, wie sehr die Computerspiel-Kritiker rudern müssen, um die Computerspiele in Verruf zu bringe...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die ersten negativen Folgen, die mir bei Computerspielen  oder Internetsurfen einfallen, sind Übergewicht durch Bewegungsmangel, soziale Abgrenzung, Verlernen von sozialer Interaktion, da der Umgang mit andere über Chats und Foren eben nicht das persönliche Miteinander ersetzen kann.
> Die Jugend hat heute sicher viele Probleme, sie haben weniger soziale Kompetenzen als früher, leiden öfters unter Übergewicht, lesen oft keine Bücher mehr... da gibt es vieles.
> Aber wenn Millionen pubertärer Zocker das Erwachsenenalter erreichen ohne Amok zu laufen, und sich erfolgreich im Berufsleben etablieren, wie es momentan der Fall ist, dann sehe ich da keinen Handlungsbedarf.


Also ich kann hier im Forum wesentlich intelligentere Gespräche führen, als z.B. mit meinen Arbeitskollegen. Da sterben während des Redens meine Gehirnzellen.
Dass immer weniger Jugendliche Bücher lesen, finde ich auch traurig.


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Aber schon mit solchen "Fragen" zeigt sich, wie sehr die Computerspiel-Kritiker rudern müssen, um die Computerspiele in Verruf zu bringe...


 Desinformation, Defarmierung und schlichtes Ignorieren sind auch häufig eingesetzte Mittel, ungewünschter, weil oft berechtigter Kritik, aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Desinformation, Defarmierung und schlichtes Ignorieren sind auch häufig eingesetzte Mittel, ungewünschter, weil oft berechtigter Kritik, aus dem Weg zu gehen.


Der Pfeiffer hält so ein ganzes "Institut" am Leben - das sollte einen zu denken geben.


----------



## Bucklew (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Auch sehr interessant:

Protokoll eines Lehrers : Kampfplatz Hauptschule - Panorama - STERN.DE


----------



## ole88 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor nicht ganz so krass aber ja so gehts auf deutschlands hauptschulen zu, und da hat unsre bildungspolitik definitiv schuld.


----------



## Bigyeti (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wenn die Killerspiele verboten sind und dann trotzdem noch Leute Amoklaufen, was wollen die Politiker dann machen 
Dann sind die Waffengesetzte schuld, oder die Filmindustrie.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Bigyeti schrieb:


> Wenn die Killerspiele verboten sind und dann trotzdem noch Leute Amoklaufen, was wollen die Politiker dann machen
> Dann sind die Waffengesetzte schuld, oder die Filmindustrie.


Da dürften zuerst die Filme dran kommen, d.h. kein einziger ab 18 Film mehr.

Dann gibt es nur noch Teletubbies für alle (was sicherlich für Massenamokläufe sorgen wird).


----------



## Bigyeti (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich persöhnlich finde Filme schlimmer als Spiele, wenn man sich zB Saw anguckt^^


----------



## ole88 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

also sollte es nur no teletubbie geben werd ich derjenige sein der den reichs ups bundestag in die luft jagt wenn se alle tagen. so weit wirds hoffentlich nich gehen


----------



## Woohoo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

 titanicmagazin


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Hab das mal aus dem Zensur Thread kopiert, stimmt mich zuversichtlich, dass die bei den Killerspielen Ahnung von der Materie haben:

Die Bundesregierung hat keine Kenntnis, will aber sperren - ODEM.blog

Frage: In welchen Ländern steht Kinderpornographie bislang nicht unter Strafe?

Antwort: Dazu liegen der Bundesregierung keine gesicherten Kenntnisse im Sinne rechtsvergleichender Studien vor. [...]

Frage: Wie viele Server [...] stehen in Ländern, in denen Kinderpornographie nicht unter Strafe steht?

Antwort: [...] [Die Bundesregierung] hat keine Informationen über Serverstandorte in solchen Ländern.[...]

Frage: Über welche wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse verfügt die Bundesregierung im Zusammenhang mit der Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie [...]

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung verfügt über keine eigenen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse. [...]

Frage: In welchem Umfang plant die Bundesregierung die vergabe einer wissenschaftlichen Studie über das Ausmaß und die Wege der Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie im Internet und Wege zur Effektiven Bekämpfung solcher Inhalte?

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung plant derzeit nicht die Vergabe einer wissenschaftlichen Studie. [...]

Frage: Welche Sperrlisten anderer Länder hat die Bundesregierung untersucht?

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung hat keine Sperrlisten untersucht. [...]

Frage: Auf welche Datengrundage stützt sich die Bundesregierung bei der Einschätzung des kommerziellen Marktes für Kinderpornographie in Deutschland?

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung verfügt über keine detaillierte Einschätzung des kommerziellen Marktes für Kinderporngraphie in Deutschland. [...]

Frage: Wie Hoch schätzt die Bundesregierung die Gefahr ein, dass Anbieter und Interessenten von Kinderpornographie die Sperren für sich ausnutzen, um zu ermitteln, ob sie sich bereits im Fokus von Ermittlungen befinden? [...]

Antwort: Die Bundesregierung sieht hierin keine Gefahr. [...] [Anmerkung: sprich: technischer Sachverstand: Null.]


----------



## Nuklon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



ole88 schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor nicht ganz so krass aber ja so gehts auf deutschlands hauptschulen zu, und da hat unsre bildungspolitik definitiv schuld.


Wenn es um Erziehung geht, haben die Eltern immer noch die Hauptverwantwortung, aber auf die möchte man es ja nicht schieben.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Bigyeti schrieb:


> Wenn die Killerspiele verboten sind und dann trotzdem noch Leute Amoklaufen, was wollen die Politiker dann machen
> Dann sind die Waffengesetzte schuld, oder die Filmindustrie.


Nö, zu starke Lobby. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Frage: Auf welche Datengrundage stützt sich die Bundesregierung bei der Einschätzung des kommerziellen Marktes für Kinderpornographie in Deutschland?



Wie hoch ist die Zahl der Verstoesse gegen das Betaeubungsmittelgesetz?



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Antwort: Die Bundesregierung verfügt über keine detaillierte Einschätzung des kommerziellen Marktes für Kinderporngraphie in Deutschland. [...]



Gleiches Prinzip - weil es Kontrolldelikte sind. Was bedeutet das nun?

Genau. Gar nichts. Der Blogger hat sich die Rosinen herausgepickt; ich hoffe, dass wenigstens ein paar Leser sich die Muehe gemacht haben, dass verlinkte PDF zu lesen. Das ergibt naemlich ein etwas differenzierteres Bild.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Tja, ich kann leider im Bezug auf Katamaranoid´s Aussage:"Die Bundesregierung hat keine Kenntnis, will aber sperren", nichts differenziertes in der angehängten PDF finden. So ziemlich jeder Punkt wird damit abgetan, dass man noch keine genauen Kenntnisse hat. Welche Punkte genau ergeben denn ein differenziertes Bild?

MfG


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

tja jepe tut uns leid aber du stehst alleine da, und es nervt langsam tierisch das du so fesgesesen auf deinem standpunkt bleibst und nichts andres gelten lässt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann leider im Bezug auf Katamaranoid´s Aussage:"Die Bundesregierung hat keine Kenntnis, will aber sperren", nichts differenziertes in der angehängten PDF finden. So ziemlich jeder Punkt wird damit abgetan, dass man noch keine genauen Kenntnisse hat.
> MfG



genau das ist ja der punkt


----------



## netheral (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen: Jagd nach irgendeinem Sündenbock, der dwei Dinge erfüllen muss:
- für Menschen ohne Blick über den Tellerrand muss eine Logik dahinter sein
- es dürfen keine Steuereinnahmen von dem Sündenbock abhängen
- man muss gut über ihn hetzen können

Statt Ursachenforschung gibt es Hexenjagd, damit niemand behaupten kann: "Ihr Politiker habt nichts getan!"

Fragt sich nur, ob diese ganze Sache auch den erhofften Erfolg haben wird. Ich denke nicht, es wird weiterhin Taten wie aus Emsdetten und Winnenden geben, ob mit Killerspielen auf dem Markt oder ohne. Und ich denke, es wird mit einem Killerspielverbot noch mehr geben. Denn eins haben schon Psychologen herausgefunden: Für einige Menschen bieten Killerspiele einfach ein Ventil, durch das sie sich abregen können.

Nur eins schaffen sie sicherlich effektiv: Sich viele junge und zukünftige Wähler ganz gewaltig vergraulen.

Ich wollte eigentlich noch einen viel längeren Schrieb hinseten, aber ich denke die Argumantation, die ich aufgegriffen hätte, ist hier jedem bekannt.

Und anders als die Politiker denken, kann ich durch mehrjährigen Konsum von CS 1.4 - 1.6 nicht mit Waffen umgehen. Ich würde sicherlich nichtmal eine entsichert bekommen. Und ich werde auch nicht schneller, wenn ich mit einem Messer herumrenne. ("Everybody is faster with a knife...")
Für mich ist es ein Spiel.
Gewalt im Spiel || Gewalt in der Realität
Das sind zwei Dinge, die ich einfach nicht miteinander verbinden kann. Es ist für mich einfach unlogisch. Und ich kenne niemanden, bei dem es anders wäre.
Leute, die nicht zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können, sollten sich in psychologische Behandlung begeben. Leute, die es können, werden von solchen Spielen nämlich nicht beeinflusst.


----------



## N1lle (4. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Jagd nach einem Sündebock gibt es nicht. Die Politiker wollen den Bürgern nur zeigen das sie keine Macht mehr haben und uns unser liebstes Hobby wegnehmen können. Sie wollen einfach Macht demonstrieren und das wir in Angst leben nichts anderes. Genau wie mit dem Rauchen uns einfach zeigen das sie uns einschränken und vorschreiben können was wir zu tun haben.


----------



## Equilibrium (4. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



netheral schrieb:


> Leute, die nicht zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können, sollten sich in psychologische Behandlung begeben. Leute, die es können, werden von solchen Spielen nämlich nicht beeinflusst.


 

Danke!...denn meiner einer ist Soldat und kennt denn Unterschied zwischen real und fiktion ganz genau.


----------



## Vi77u (16. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



N1lle schrieb:


> Jagd nach einem Sündebock gibt es nicht. Die Politiker wollen den Bürgern nur zeigen das sie keine Macht mehr haben und uns unser liebstes Hobby wegnehmen können. Sie wollen einfach Macht demonstrieren und das wir in Angst leben nichts anderes. Genau wie mit dem Rauchen uns einfach zeigen das sie uns einschränken und vorschreiben können was wir zu tun haben.



Interessanter Ansatz. Spinn mal den Gedanken weiter, dann landen wir ja bei Stalin & Co. oder nicht? 

Ich finde schon, dass es in gewisser Weise Schnellschussaktionen / Sündenbocksuche sind:
"Was hat der gemacht?! PC Spiele? Was das? Blut? Verbieten!"
Politiker sind für mich Menschen wie "du und ich". Auch diese können allzu oft keinen großen Horizont vorweisen und wenn doch, dann wird er durch die Macht des Amtes vernebelt. Man versucht als Politiker immer zuerst seinen Arsch zu retten, das würde jeder, ist ja ihr Job. Was anders können sie wahrscheinlich nicht und GazProm; VW, EON etc. haben auch keine Stellen mehr frei, ist ja Wirtschaftskrise, da hat man keine Geld mehr . Und kam es, dass es leider uns, die Zocker, getroffen hat. Hätten die Jungs doch lieber mit Didl Mäusen rumgespielt ...


----------



## Lexx (17. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Mal was anderes zur Info:
"Killerspiel" zur Mitarbeiter-Befriedung.

Erschieß deinen Chef: Ego-Shooter zum Stressabbau - pressetext.austria

... damit dann auch der Cheffe weis, wie man..


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Also wenn in Deutschland das "Killerspiele" Verbot wirklich kommt werde ich sofort zum Straftäter wenn ich Crysis Wars zocke, oder wie sehe ich das, gibt es dann nur noch Sims 3 in den Verkaufsregalen???

Ich bin nun mal ein Freund von Shooter, werde dann auch weiter mit die "killerspiele" besorgen auch wenn ich mich damit Strafbar mache....mir egal!

Das ist für mich ein derber eingriff in meine Privaten Rechte!


----------



## Schachi (19. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Das Sie das durchbringen wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Aber allein schon eine solche Diskusion finde ich für höchst bedenktlich, wie kommen ein paar Politiker auf die idee Spiele zu verbieten ? das ist Diktatur! und einen sinn sehe ich da auch nirgendwo, solche Spiele machen nicht gewalttätig, was auch wohl jeder normale Mensch weiss ...

PS: und selbst wenns Verboten wird, dann hollt man sichs einfach wo ander her, ist in China auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Batas (19. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich finde es, einfach nur dumm, weil wenn jmd solche Spiele spielen will, dann kommt er an sie heran, auch mit Verbot. Genau das gleiche muss ich vom Softair- bzw Paintballverbot sagen.


----------



## Tom3004 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Und wenn schon.... wird es verboten, dann steigt die Zahl der Downloads...
Was haben sie dann ? 
Weniger worauf sie ihre Mehrwertsteuer bekommen...! Was ist die Folge daraus ? 
Weniger Geld...das heißt mehr Schulden...

Es kommt nichts bei raus


----------



## jelais99 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Naja, die Art von Spielen sind für den Erfolg der deutschen Wirtschaft immer noch unbedeutend.

Aber die Diskussion an sich ist nicht neu. Jedenfalls gab es solche Überlegungen schon in den 80er und 90er, allerdings ging es dabei um das Verbot von gewaltverherrlichenden Videos. Dabei ist auch nichts herausgekommen. Das einzige was passieren kann, dass Spiele, deren Inhalt extrem gewaltvererrlichenden sind, auf dem Index landen und nicht mehr beworben werden dürfen. Aber das gibt es ja heute schon. Daher werden viele Spiele auch für den deutschen Markt geschnitten, weil die Hersteller durch ein drohendes Bewerbungsverbot einen Umsatzverbot fürchten.

Ich kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass bei Onlineshops eine strengere Alterskontrolle eingeführt wird, was ich allerdings weniger dramatisch finde.


----------



## -NTB- (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



netheral schrieb:


> Leute, die nicht zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können, sollten sich in psychologische Behandlung begeben. Leute, die es können, werden von solchen Spielen nämlich nicht beeinflusst.




Richtig, denn selbst im kindergarten spielen kinder mit autos und bauen unfälle usw....

Nur ob jdm. der ebend "phychisch krank" ist, daher nicht zwischen realität und spiel unterscheiden kann , da auch freiwillig hingeht, bzw. ob ers selber begreift, dass er mal frau kallwass besuchen sollte


----------



## jelais99 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wenn man sich mit dem Feld psychischer Erkrankung nicht auskennt, sollte man sich Kommentare darüber sparen. Dieses Feld ist umfangreich, dass es ebenso wenig als "Sündenbock" dienen kann, wie das "Killerspiel" ansich. Beides ist reiner Populismus.

Und man sollte auch nicht so herablassend davon sprechen. Immerhin durchleben ca 20% der Bevölkerung eine Phase, die durchaus einen psychiatrischen Krankheitswert hat. Allerdings zeigt sich bei den wenigsten ein chronischer Krankheitsverlauf.

Zudem ist die Gewaltbereitschaft bei psychisch kranken Menschen nicht unbedingt höher als bei der Normalbevölkerung, lediglich die Suizidrate ist wesentlich höher. Es gibt zwar zum Teil Untersuchungen mit unterschiedlichem Ergebnis, allerdings ist das alles meilenweit von dem entfernt, was durch Medien oder Vorurteile vermittelt wird.


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Aaaah, aktuelles Thema: 
da fällt mir gleich der pensionist ein, der wegen dem haus seine verwandten abgeknallt hat.

im selben artikel heute in der zeitung auch ein typ der aus ähnlichen motiven (hass, frust und gekränkter narzis) 2 häuser gesprengt hat..

ihr deutschen.. fast könnte man annehmen, ein land der amok-läufe/r.. 

naja, wir östareicha haben dafür unsere gruften, katakomben und KELLER..



> Leute, die nicht zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können, sollten sich in psychologische Behandlung begeben. Leute, die es können, werden von solchen Spielen nämlich nicht beeinflusst.


.. genauso wie jeder alkoholiker behauptet, er hätte seine sucht im griff.
.. oder jeder latente gewalttäter behauptet, eigentlich wäre er ja gutmütig und könne keiner fliege etwas zu leibe tun..


----------



## Doandu (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren ob die Täter der dieswöchigen Amokläufe Killerspiele spielten und wenn nicht, was die Minister dazu sagen wenn man sie auf das Killerspielethema bzgl. dieser Situation ansprechen würde.


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

mensch ärgere dich nicht.. ?

die mutter, der vater aller killerspiele..
manche können dabei echt arge "energien" mobilisieren.. aktivieren..
die werden voll.. pff..
wie blutrausch..

wenn du denen in diesen monent eine schusswaffe in die hand drückst,
die drücken voll ab.

naja, und genauso wie im spiel gelernt, wirds im echten leben umgesetzt.. 

freud würde sagen: **** fixiert

edit: scheiss zensur, hier gehts um geisteswissenschaften..


----------



## Doandu (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

hahaha

also der Erfinder von Mensch ärgere dich nicht ist schuld. Lebt der noch?


----------



## jelais99 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Das ist natürlich Quatsch ..... Die Täter der letzten Amokläufe waren wesentlich älter, befanden sich in anderen Lebenszusammenhängen und waren anderen Einflüssen ausgesetzt. Sie sind daher nicht mit Winnenden vergleichbar.  Für einen Amoklauf gibt es keine einfache Erklärung. In der Regel werden solche Taten durch viele Faktoren ausgelöst.


----------



## Doandu (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

das wissen wir doch auch


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ja mensch ärgere dich nicht löst auch etwas in mir aus wenn ich am verlieren bin


----------



## jelais99 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Oh ja ..... eine verlorene Partie "Mensch Ärger dich nicht" konnte schon mal etwas Chaos im Wohnzimmer verursachen. Und nachher hat man die blöden Figuren nicht mehr finden können

Aber mal im Ernst.... Mich lässt das alles ziemlich kalt. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich schon die ein oder andere populistische Diskussion zu solchen Themen miterlebt habe. Dabei ist nie etwas herausgekommen, da es sich letztendlich nicht durchsetzen ließ. Das verhält sich auch bei diesem Thema so. Selbst wenn das die Innenminister beschließen. Eine rechtliche grundlage fadür gibt es nicht und von einem Beschluss zu einem Gesetzesentwurf ist es auch ein weiter Weg. Das Ganze ist doch lediglich politischer Populismus und Aktionismus, der sich vor einer Wahl bei besorgten Eltern gut in Szene setzen lässt.


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ist in Deutschland Zensur nicht verboten???


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Natürlich ist Zensur in Deutschland per Grundgesetz verboten. Allerdings gibt es eine Ausnahme: Art. 5 Absatz 2 GG.



> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> *(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.*
> (3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung.


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

gut, aber die meisten Killerspiele haben doch sowieso keine Jugenfreigabe. Also kann man den 2ten Paragraph doch vergessen oder?


----------



## jelais99 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Naja, das könnte man meinen. Allerdings sind sogenannte "Killerspiele" auch unter Jugendlichen weit verbreitet, auch wenn sie erst ab 18 erhältlich sein sollten. Und dann könnte man sich fragen, ob der FSK ausreicht um den Bestimmungen des Jugendschutzes gerecht zu werden. Ich denke darin besteht die eigentliche Argumentationsgrundlage.

Allerdings stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob überhaupt beim Verkauf von Spielen konsequent darauf geachtet wird, ob der Käufer überhaupt alt genug ist. Beim Fachhandel wird dies wahrscheinlich noch konsequenter gemacht werden, als im Onlinehandel. Ähnlich wie beim Verkauf von Alkohol und Tabak sollten meiner Meinung nach die geltenden Gesetze konsequenter umgesetzt werden. Ein Verbot ist vollkommen unnötig und alles andere als verhältnismäßig.


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Nein, den Händlern geht es erstmal ums Geld, ist wie beim Alkohol. Da wird oft genug nicht so genau hingesehen. An einen 12jährigen wird zwar kein 18er Game verkauft, aber "was ist denn schon dabei" das nem 16/17jährigen zu verkaufen.
Wenn Mami oder Papi oder ein älterer Kumpel/Bruder/whatever das Spiel für das Kind kaufen ist eh alles verloren. Man muss konsequent dafür sorgen, dass die Händler richtig teuer bezahlen müssen, wenn die das unter der Freigabe abgeben und die Eltern müssen mal gescheit aufgeklärt werden...wobei meine Eltern sowas nicht nötig hatten, die haben auch so verstanden, was FSK 6/12 etc bedeutet.
Aber gibt ja Eltern, denen das egal ist, hauptsache das Kind ist beschäftigt.


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

da hast du Recht. Wenn die Eltern nicht schauen was die Kinder so treiben/spielen kann man  so ziemlich alles machen. Egal ob es verboten ist oder nicht. Und den unbekannteren Online-Händlern ist sowas doch auch sch*** egal. 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass CS "schon" ab 16 freigegeben ist, obwohl es eines der umstrittensten Killerspiele ist.
Deswegen finde ich, dass die USK des öfteren komisch bewertet


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

der Beitrag war jetzt evtl. nicht ganz so passend
Ich lass ihn lieber raus


----------



## WotansKrieger91 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Die Paintballer haben es doch auch geschafft das sie nicht verboten werden. vll sollte man mal ne Petition starten oder hab ich die verpasst.


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

die läuft schon. sogar 2. Eine von Crytek und ne extra Petition


----------



## N1lle (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



Doandu schrieb:


> da hast du Recht. Wenn die Eltern nicht schauen was die Kinder so treiben/spielen kann man  so ziemlich alles machen. Egal ob es verboten ist oder nicht. Und den unbekannteren Online-Händlern ist sowas doch auch sch*** egal.
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass CS "schon" ab 16 freigegeben ist, obwohl es eines der umstrittensten Killerspiele ist.
> Deswegen finde ich, dass die USK des öfteren komisch bewertet



In den Deutschen Versionen von Counterstrike die ab 16 sind denke war doch cs 1.6 deutsche Version Cz war glaub ganz ab 18 oder ich hatte die englische im Media Markt gekauft (übrigens net nach Ausweis gefragt worden) Css ist auch ab 16 und zwar weil dort kein Blut vorhanden ist solange keine Mods auf den Servern liegen.


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

naja, was solls. Warten wir es ab was aus der Petition wird


----------



## Winduser (22. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich beschließe ein Verbot von Innenministern.


----------



## Sash (22. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ich würd sagen von politiker die älter sind als 45.


----------



## ole88 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

aber dann bitte ab der wahlpäriode, auch junge menschen können entscheiden was sache ist, da wird nicht gleich der dritte weltkrieg ausbrechen


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

wenn das verbot in kraft gesetzt wird was machen die mit den bereits verkauften spielen

die gehen doch nich von haus zu haus und durchsuchen die kinderzimmer nach ballerspielen

also ich glaub das mit dem verbot wird nix


----------



## jelais99 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Es gibt nicht einmal einen Gesetzesentwurf. Und der wird auch aufgrund fehlender Durchsetzbarkeit nicht kommen.


----------



## TwilightAngel (24. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



StormraidR schrieb:


> wenn das verbot in kraft gesetzt wird was machen die mit den bereits verkauften spielen


Gar nichts. Gesetze gelten nicht rückwirkend, sondern erst ab ihrem Inkrafttreten. Die können nicht "heute" einfach etwas als illegal beschlagnahmen, was vorher legal erhältlich war. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Fall sondern eben nur in strengen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ein grund mehr arum das verbot sinnlos ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ein Verkaufs-/Vertriebs-/Produktionsverbot betrifft natürlich keine Spiele, die sich in Privatbesitz befinden. Ein Verbot des Besitzes ist möglich, wäre aber ein sehr extremer Fall. Das würde "Killerspiele" auf eine Stufe mit Drogen und Sturmgewehren stellen.


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. August 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

der cdu würde ich das zutrauen


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

zum glück gibts das inet und össterreich ...

is schwachsinn dieser beschluss ! spiele jede woche oft bf2 und hab noch keine phantasien jmden mit nem 1600schuss gewehr zu töten ...

die haben überhaupt keine ahnung wovon sie reden aber so sind politiker halt ! machen den jungen leuten das leben schwer ...


----------



## davehimself (12. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

tja, nicht das ehlend von politikern ist schuld, sondern die, die diese wählen


----------

